# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  ممتاز 2014 .. ارقام واحصاءات

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأسبوع الأول:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
1/ 4/2/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الأهلي عطبرة الخرطوم 
2 /4/2/2014 الأمل عطبرة النيل الحصاحيصا عطبرة
3 /4/2/2014 المريخ الفاشر الرابطة كوستي الفاشر
4/5/2/2014 الهلال الفاشر الخرطوم الوطني الفاشر 
5/ 5/2/2014 الاتحاد مدني الهلال الخرطوم مدنى
6 5/2/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الأهلي شندي الخرطوم
7 5/2/2014 الهلال كادوقلي النسور الخرطوم كادقلى

الأسبوع الثاني:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
8 11/2/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الأمل عطبرة عطبرة
9 11/2/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم المريخ الخرطوم الخرطوم
10 11/2/2014 الرابطة كوستي الاتحاد مدني كوستى 
11 11/2/2014 الأهلي شندي المريخ الفاشر شندى
12 11/2/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الهلال الفاشر الحصاحيصا 
13 12/2/2014 النسور الخرطوم الهلال الخرطوم الخرطوم
14 13/2/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الهلال كادوقلي الخرطوم

الأسبوع الثالث:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
15 18/2/2014 الخرطوم الوطني النيل الحصاحيصا الخرطوم
16 18/2/2014 النسور الخرطوم الرابطة كوستي الخرطوم عصرا
17 19/2/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الأمل عطبرة الخرطوم
18 20/2/2014 الأهلي شندي الاتحاد مدني شندى
19 20/2/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الهلال الفاشر عطبرة
20 20/2/2014 المريخ الخرطوم المريخ الفاشر الخرطوم
21 20/2/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الهلال الخرطوم كادقى

الأسبوع الرابع: 

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
22 25/2/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الأهلي الخرطوم الخرطوم
23 25/2/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الأهلي شندي الحصاحيصا
24 25/2/2014 الهلال الفاشر الأمل عطبرة الفاشر
25 26/2/2014 الخرطوم الوطني المريخ الخرطوم الخرطوم
26 26/2/2014 الاتحاد مدني الهلال كادوقلي مدنى
27 26/2/2014 المريخ الفاشر النسور الخرطوم الفاشر
28 26/2/2014 الرابطة كوستي الأهلي عطبرة كوستى 

الأسبوع الخامس:

اعداد المنتخب من 27 فبراير الى 9 مارس
وبداية كاس السودان 
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
29 11/3/2014 الهلال الفاشر الأهلي الخرطوم الفاشر
30 11/3/2014 الهلال كادوقلي النيل الحصاحيصا كادقلى
31 11/3/2014 النسور الخرطوم الأهلي شندي الخرطوم
32 11/3/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الخرطوم الوطني عطبرة
33 12/3/2014 الأمل عطبرة المريخ الفاشر عطبرة
34 13/3/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الاتحاد مدني الخرطوم
35 13/3/2014 الرابطة كوستي الهلال الخرطوم كوستى 

الأسبوع السادس:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
36 18/3/2014 المريخ الفاشر الأهلي عطبرة الفاشر
37 18/3/2014 الأمل عطبرة الرابطة كوستي عطبرة
38 18/3/2014 الاتحاد مدني النيل الحصاحيصا مدنى
39 18/3/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الهلال الفاشر الخرطوم
40 18/3/2014 الأهلي شندي المريخ الخرطوم شندى
41 18/3/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الأهلي الخرطوم كادقلى
42 19/3/2014 الخرطوم الوطني النسور الخرطوم الخرطوم

الأسبوع السابع:

اعداد المنتخب من 21 الى 31 مارس ومواصلة كاس السودان

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
43 1/4/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الأهلي عطبرة الحصاحيصا
44 1/4/2014 الاتحاد مدني الأمل عطبرة مدنى
45 1/4/2014 الهلال الفاشر المريخ الفاشر الفاشر
46 1/4/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الخرطوم الوطني الخرطوم
47 1/4/2014 الرابطة كوستي الهلال كادوقلي كوستى
48 2/4/2014 النسور الخرطوم المريخ الخرطوم الخرطوم
49 3/4/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الأهلي شندي الخرطوم

الأسبوع الثامن:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب 
50 8/4/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الهلال الخرطوم الخرطوم
51 9/4/2014 الأهلي شندي الرابطة كوستي شندى
52 9/4/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم النيل الحصاحيصا الخرطوم
53 9/4/2014 الهلال الفاشر الاتحاد مدني الفاشر
54 9/4/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الهلال كادوقلي عطبرة
55 10/4/2014 الأمل عطبرة النسور الخرطوم عطبرة
56 10/4/2014 الخرطوم الوطني المريخ الفاشر الخرطوم 

الأسبوع التاسع:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
57 15/4/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الرابطة كوستي الخرطوم 
58 15/4/2014 المريخ الفاشر النيل الحصاحيصا الفاشر
59 16/4/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الأمل عطبرة الخرطوم
60 17/4/2014 الاتحاد مدني الخرطوم الوطني مدنى
61 17/4/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الأهلي الخرطوم عطبرة
62 17/4/2014 الأهلي شندي الهلال كادوقلي شندى
63 17/4/2014 النسور الخرطوم الهلال الفاشر الخرطوم

الأسبوع العاشر:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
64 22/4/2014 الأهلي شندي الأهلي عطبرة شندى
65 22/4/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الأمل عطبرة الخرطوم
66 22/4/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا المريخ الخرطوم الحصاحيصا
67 22/4/2014 الرابطة كوستي الأهلي الخرطوم كوستى
68 22/4/2014 المريخ الفاشر الهلال الخرطوم الفاشر
69 22/4/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الهلال الفاشر كادقلى
70 23/4/2014 النسور الخرطوم الاتحاد مدني الخرطوم 

الأسبوع الحادي عشر: 

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
71 1/5/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الخرطوم الوطني الخرطوم
72 1/5/2014 الأمل عطبرة الأهلي شندي عطبرة 
73 1/5/2014 الرابطة كوستي الهلال الفاشر كوستى
74 1/5/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا النسور الخرطوم الحصاحيصا
75 2/5/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الاتحاد مدني عطبرة
76 2/5/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الهلال كادوقلي الخرطوم
77 3/5/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم المريخ الفاشر الخرطوم

الأسبوع الثاني عشر:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
78 6/5/2014 الهلال الخرطوم النيل الحصاحيصا الخرطوم
79 6/5/2014 الأمل عطبرة المريخ الخرطوم عطبرة 
80 6/5/2014 الاتحاد مدني الأهلي الخرطوم مدنى
81 6/5/2014 الهلال الفاشر الأهلي شندي الفاشر
82 7/5/2014 النسور الخرطوم الأهلي عطبرة الخرطوم
83 7/5/2014 المريخ الفاشر الهلال كادوقلي الفاشر
84 8/5/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الرابطة كوستي الخرطوم

الأسبوع الثالث عشر:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
85 13/5/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الهلال الخرطوم عطبرة
86 13/5/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الأمل عطبرة كادقلى 
87 13/5/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الرابطة كوستي الحصاحيصا
88 13/5/2014 الاتحاد مدني المريخ الفاشر مدنى
89 13/5/2014 الهلال الفاشر المريخ الخرطوم الفاشر
90 13/5/2014 الأهلي شندي الخرطوم الوطني شندى
91 13/5/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم النسور الخرطوم الخرطوم

*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكوووور الاخ الحبيب كسلاوى بس لو أمكن الجدول ده ثبتوه لينا ي كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





مشكووور يا ود الخليفة أطنان أطنان ... ولكن أقصد التثبيت فى الصفحة الرئيسية للمنبر ... خصوصا مباريات المريخ المحلية و القارية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 تنطلق عصر ومساء اليوم بملاعب الفاشر  والخرطوم وعطبرة مباريات النسخة التاسعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز  اليوم وتترقب الجماهير عودة التنافس من جديد بعد توقف لفترة طويلة وكان  المريخ حصل على لقب النسخة الثامنة عشرة وتبدأ الجولة الأولى من الفاشر حيث  يستضيف السلاطين الرابطة كوستي في الخامسة الا ربعاً ويستقبل الأمل عطبرة  النيل الحصاحيصا في السابعة والنصف مساءً على ملعب مدينة الحديد والنار  بينما تتجه الأنظار إلى ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة لمتابعة لقاء المريخ  وأهلي عطبرة وغداً تُستكمل الجولة الأولى حيث يلتقي هلال الفاشر الخرطوم  الوطني بينما يحل الهلال ضيفاً على اتحاد مدني وتُقام مباراة بين أهلي  الخرطوم وأهلي شندي على ملعب الخرطوم ويشهد استاد كادوقلي لقاء الأسود  والنسور وأكملت أندية الدرجة الممتازة استعداداتها لانطلاق البطولة وكل  يأمل تقديم مستوى مميز في النسخة التاسعة عشرة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووووووورين يــــــــ صفوه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الاول لممتاز 2014م
مباريات الثلاثاء

مريخ الفاشر × الرابطة كوستي 2 / 1 مسجلو الاهداف وليد وفيصل العجب لمريخ الفاشر وعبد الحميد السعودي للرابطة

الامل عطبرة × النيل الحصاحيصا 1 / 1  سجل للامل الطاهر حماد  وللنيل منتصر فرج الله

المريخ × الاهلي عطبرة 3 / صفر مسجلو الاهداف الباشا 2 وباسيرو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اربع مباريات في الممتاز اليوم الاربعاء لتكملة مباريات الاسبوع الاول

تستكمل مباريات الاسبوع الاول لدوري سوداني اليوم الاربعاء باربع مواجهات  
حيث يحل الهلال ضيفا علي الاتحاد مدني 
ويصطدم الاهلي شندي بالاهلي الخرطوم  في الخرطوم 
ويستضيف هلال الفاشر الخرطوم الوطني 
ويشهد استاد كادوقلي  المباراة الرابعة التي ستقام عصرا وتجمع هلال كادوقلي بضيفه النسور ام درمان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات الاربعاء

الهلال كادوقلي × النسور 1 / صفر سجله اديبوي
الهلال الفغاشر × الخرطوم الوطني صفر / صفر
الاهلي الخرطوم × الاهلي شندي 1 / 1 سجل للاهلي الخرطوم عمر الخليلة وعادل للاهلي شندي منتصر الربيع
الاتحاد مدني × الهلال العاصمي صفر / 2 سجلهما بشه وكوليبالي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد نهاية مباريات الاسبوع الاول



*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*تسلموا جميعا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج الأسبوع الثاني:
مباريات الثلاثاء


الأهلي الخرطوم × المريخ  صفر / 4
الرابطة كوستي × الاتحاد مدني 1 / صفر
الأهلي شندي المريخ الفاشر  1 / 1
النيل الحصاحيصا × الهلال الفاشر 2 / 1

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثاني للممتاز فاز النيل الحصاحيصا على الهلال الفاشر بهدفين مقابل هدف نالها عمار عثمان و رامي نورين فيما احرز للضيوف حمدي النور ليرتفع بقاط لــ(4) نقاط 
في كوستي فازت الرابطة على الاتحاد مدني بهف ليضع ثلاث نقاط غالية في رصيده 

انقذ احمد عادل فريقه الاهلي ندي من هزيمة محققة حينما احرز هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 90 من المباراة التي جمعت الاهلي بالمريخ الفاشر , انهي السلاطين الشوط الاول بهدف لكرنقو فيما احرز عادل للاهلي ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــ(4) نقاط فيما ارتفع الاهلي بنقاطه لـــ(نقطتين)

ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثاني لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فاز المريخ علي الاهلي الخرطوم باربعة اهداف دون مقابل في المواجهة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم نالها الباشا هدفين و هدف لكل من راجي و رمضان عجب

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتخطى النسور بهدف مهند



حقق الهلال الفوز الثاني له في الممتاز على النسور في اللقاء الذي اقيم مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم ضمن الاسبوع الثاني لدوري سوداني الممتاز ليرتفع رصيد الهلال الى 6 نقاط من فوزين ويبقى النسور في نقاطه ويبقى النسور بدون رصيد من هزيمتين
احرز اللاعب مهند الطاهر الهدف الاول للهلال من تصويبة قوية من خارج 18 في الدقيقة 40 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإكسبريس يكسب ديربي مدينة الحديد والنار بثلاثية في مرمى الأمل

كسب اهلي عطبرة ديربي مدينة الحديد والنار على حساب نده الامل بثلاثة اهداف لهدفين في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين عصر اليوم على ملعب عطبرة ضمن الجولة الثانية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.. احرز اهداف الاهلي محمد هاشم هدفين وهدف لمحمد كوكو بينما سجل هدفي الامل الطاهر حماد واحمد ابكر. وبالنتيجة وضع الاهلي اول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده فيما بقي الأمل برصيد نقطة وحيدة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج الأسبوع الثاني:
مباريات الثلاثاء


الأهلي الخرطوم × المريخ صفر / 4
الرابطة كوستي × الاتحاد مدني 1 / صفر
الأهلي شندي المريخ الفاشر 1 / 1
النيل الحصاحيصا × الهلال الفاشر 2 / 1

مباريات الاربعاء

النسور × الهلال صفر / 1
الاهلي عطبرة × الامل عطبرة 3 / 2

مباراة الخميس 
الخرطوم الوطني × الهلال كادوقلي صفر / صفر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الاسبوع الثالث : -


الثلاثاء 18 فبراير 2014 ا 

20:00	الخرطوم الوطني	-- : --	النيل الحصاحيصا 
20:00	النسور	-- : --	الرابطة كوستي 

الأربعاء 19 فبراير 2014

20:00  أهلي الخرطوم	-- : --	الأمل عطبرة  

الخميس 20 فبراير 2014 

16:30 هلالكادوقلي	-- : --	الهلال 
19:30	الأهلي عطبرة	-- : --	هلال الفاشر 
20:00	المريخ	-- : --	مريخ الفاشر 
20:00	اهلي شندي	-- : --	إتحاد مدني 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم وهلال كادوقلي يتعادلان

تقاسم فريقا الخرطوم الوطني وهلال كادوقلي نقاط المباراة التي جمعت بينهما مساء امس على ملعب الخرطوم في ختام الجولة الثانية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وانتهى اللقاء تعادلياً من دون أهداف حيث لم يصل أيٍ من الطرفين للمرمى وبالنتيجة رفع هلال كادوقلي رصيده الى أربع نقاط والخرطوم الوطني الى نقطتين.. وحصل حمزة آدم لاعب هلال كادوقلي على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الفرق بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الثاني للممتاز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بنهاية الجولة الثانية 
المريخ ينفرد بصدارة الممتاز و الهلال يزاحمه
و الباشا هدافا



واصل   المريخ نتائجه المبهره في الدوري الممتاز وفاز على الاهلي الخرطوم باربعة   اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما على ملعب الخرطوم لينفرد بصدارة   الدوري برصيد 6 نقاط و سبعة اهداف و حل الهلال الذي فاز على النسور بهدف  في  المركز الثاني بــ(6) نقاط و ثلاثة اهداف فيما جاء مريخ الفاشر الذي خف   نقطة غالية من الاهلي شندي في المركز الثالث و متساويا مع النيل  الحصاحيصا  الذي حقق فوزا مستحقا على هلال الفاشر و هلال كادوقلي الذي ياتي  سادسا  بفارق الاهداف فيما صعد الرابطة للمركز السابع بفوزه على الرومان  بهدف و  جاء الاهلي شندي في المركز الثامن مع الخرطوم الوطني فيما جاء هلال  الفاشر  عاشرا متفوقا على الاهلي بالاهداف و الامل في المركز الثاني وياتي  النسور  الثالث عشر و اخيرا الرومان في المركز الاخير .
الباشا هدافا 
ارتفع اللاعب احمد الباشا بالهدفينالذي احرزهما في شباك الاهلي الى 4 اهداف في صدارة هدافي المسابقة .
كوكو يظهر بهدفين 
ظهر هداف بطولة الممتاز محمد كوكو في الجولة الثانية  بهدفين في شباك الامل  عطبرة فيما غاب كاريكا عن التهديف بسبب الالتهاب  خاصة انه لعب مريضا خلال  مواجهة فريقه امام النسور 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور يستقبل الرابطة عصراً.. والخرطوم يستضيف النيل ليلاً في افتتاح الجولة الثالثة

تُفتتح  مباريات الجولة الثالثة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بمباراتين عصر ومساء  اليوم حيث تجمع الأولى النسور والرابطة كوستي في الرابعة والنصف عصراً فيما  يلتقي في الثانية الخرطوم الوطني والنيل في الثامنة الا ربعاً وغداً تُقام  مباراة واحدة تجمع أهلي الخرطوم والأمل على ملعب الخرطوم وتُستكمل الجولة  الخميس بأربع مباريات وينازل المريخ السلاطين على ملعب الخرطوم مساءً  وقبلها يلتقي الهلال هلال كادوقلي عصراً على ملعب الاسود وفي عطبرة ينازل  الإكسبريس هلال الفاشر وعلى ملعب شندي تلتقي النمور اتحاد مدني.. وأكملت  الفرق الأربعة جاهزيتها لمباراتي اليوم كل فريق يسعى للفوز والحصول على  النقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل موعد مباراة الأهلي عطبرة وهلال الفاشر إلى يوم الجمعة

      أجرت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تعديلا جزئيا  لمباريات الجولة الثالثة للدوري الممتاز، حيث قررت أن تلعب مباراة الأهلي  عطبرة وضيفه هلال الفاشر الوافد الجديد يوم 21 من فبراير الجاري بدلا عن  يوم 20 من الشهر نفسه، بمدينة عطبرة معقل الأهلي. جاء ذلك نظرا لتواجد  الأهلي عطبرة بالعاصمة كينشاسا بعد أن خاض مباراة الإياب في تمهيدي بطولة  كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي في أول مشاركة إفريقية له في تاريخ النادي امس الأحد  أمام فريق ايتانشيتة الكونجولي الذي أطاح به من المنافسة مستفيداً من  تعادله الإيجابي بعطبرة بهدف لكلاهما بعد أن تعادلا بدون أهداف بكينشاسا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز لدورته الاولي فازت الرابطة كوستي على النسور بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل نالها اتاك لوال و حمدتو و مظفر سليمان ليرتفع بنقاطه الى ست نقاط بعد مباراة مثيرة من الطرفين و ذلك في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلق يقود الخرطوم للفوز على النيل الحصاحيصا

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
قاد اللاعب بدر الدين قلق فريقه الخرطوم الوطني للفوز على النيل الحصاحيصا بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث للممتاز ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 5 نقاط .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرسان تستضيف الأمل بالخرطوم.. والآرسنال يستقبل الرومان بشندي

  تتواصل مباريات الجولة الثالثة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وتقام مساء اليوم  مباراتان حيث يستضيف ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة الا ربعاً لقاء  الفرسان والأمل عطبرة.. للأول نقطة واحدة حصل عليها من التعادل أمام نمور  دار جعل وللأمل مثلها وكانت الفهود تعادلت على ملعبها في الجولة الأولى  أمام النيل فيما خسرت الجولة الثانية أمام أهلي عطبرة وكان أهلي الخرطوم  انقاد للهزيمة في الجولة الثانية أمام المريخ وعلى ملعب شندي وفي السابعة  والنصف يتقابل الأهلي واتحاد مدني ولأصحاب الأرض نقطتان حيث تعادلوا أمام  أهلي الخرطوم في الجولة الأولى ومريخ الفاشر في الثانية بينما خسر اتحاد  مدني أمام الهلال والرابطة كوستي ورصيده يخلو من النقاط.. وكانت الجولة  اُفتتحت أمس بمباراتين جمعت الأولى الرابطة والنسور وانتهت لمصلحة الرابطة  بثلاثية نظيفة فيما فاز الخرطوم الوطني على النيل الحصاحيصا في المباراة  الثانية وتُختتم الجولة غداً بثلاث مباريات حيث يحل الهلال ضيفاً على أسود  الجبال بكادوقلي ويستقبل المريخ مريخ الفاشر بالخرطوم ويحل هلال الفاشر  ضيفاً على الأهلي بعطبرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي الخرطوم يقهر الامل عطبرة بهدفي عمر الخليلة

 فاز الاهلي الخرطوم مساء اليوم على الامل عطبرة بهدفين دون رد حملا توقيع نجمه عمر الخليلة ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته التاسعة عشر بعد مباراة مثيرة من الطرفين و كما فاز الخليلة بنجومية مباراة فريقه امام الامل المقدمة من شركة سوداني للاتصالات.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدفيه فى مرمى فهود عطبرة اليوم اصبح رصيد عمر الخليلة لاعب وسط الاهلى الخرطوم 3 اهداف واصبح اقرب اللاعبين لاحمد الباشا صاحب اعلى رصيد من الاهداف حتى الان فى الاسبوع الثالث للدورى الممتاز برصيد اربعة اهداف وكان عمر قد سجل هدفا فى مرمى اهلى شندى فى الاسبوع الاول للدورى ولم يتمكن من زيارة شباك المريخ فى الاسبوع الثانى لكنه عاد لذلك موقعا فى شباك الامل مرتين متصدرا قائمة لهدافين بصفوف الفرسان.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم الخميس في دوري سوداني الممتاز - الأسبوع 3 :

 • هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) الهلال
 الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة : السودان / النيلين الرياضية 

 • الأهلي عطبرة (-- : --) هلال الفاشر
 الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة : السودان / النيلين الرياضية 

 • المريخ (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر
 الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة : السودان / النيلين الرياضية 

 • اهلي شندي (-- : --) إتحاد مدني
 الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة : السودان / النيلين الرياضية
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*تسلم ياعسلاى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حول تاخره بهدف لفوز كاسح .. المريخ يقهر مريخ الفاشر بثلاثية في مواجهة حبست انفاس الجماهير


حقق المريخ فوزا مهما على مريخ السلاطين بثلاثة اهداف لهدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد الخرطوم ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع الثالث من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز نالها بلة جابر من ركلة جزاء و باسكال و اوليفيه فيما احرز للسلاطين فيصل العجب بعد مباراة مثيرة بين الطريفين 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته حاول المريخ الخرطوم الوصول الى شباك الحارس الفاشري و قاد هجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب شيمليسي الا ان كرته الخطيرة اوقفها الحكم بحجة التسلل وسط هالة من صيحات الجماهير التي تجاوبت مع تحركات اللاعب
اكرم يخطف كرة من رأس العجب
خطف الحارس اكرم الهادي سليم كرة من رأس العجب كادت ان تصيب مرمي المريخ لولا متابعة الحارس اكرم ليرد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب اوليفيه انتهت الى ضربة مرمي 
المريخ الفاشري يرد 
رد مريخ الفاشر بقوة في الدقيقة التاسعة و كاد ان يصل لشباك اكرم عبر اللاعب كرنقو حولها على جعفر الى ركلة زاوية 
بيكيلي يعيد الثقة لوسط المريخ
اعاد اللاعب شيمليس بيكيلي الثقة لوسط المريخ بتحركاته المزعجة و الدؤوبة في وسط الملعب مساند اللاعب العاجي باسكال واوا بينما حاول السلاطين الهروب من الرقابة عبر هنو في الجهة اليسري الا انه فشل بسبب مصيدة التسلل الذي نصبه دفاع المريخ بنجاح 
سيطرة فاشرية على الوسط
احكم السلاطين سيطرتهم على منطقة المناورة ليشكل خطورة على مرمي المريخ الذي تلقي سيلا من الهجوم على مرمي اكرم 
الباشا اضاع هدفا محققا 
اضاع اللاعب احمد الباشا اضمن فرص المباراة من كرة متبادلة بينه و المالي تراوري ارسلها فوق الحارس علت العارضة كهدف ضائع 
خروج الباشا و دخول اللاعب رمضان 
اجري مدرب المريخ كروجر تعديلا بخروج اللاعب الباشا و دخول رمضان عجب ليتحول اللاعب راجي الى الجهة اليمني بينما دفع برمضان للجهة اليسري 
رغم قلتها .. جماهير المريخ لم تتوقف عن التشجيع 
ظلت جماهير المريخ تساند اللاعبين رغم قلتها و ظلت تهتف للاعبين طوال زمن الحصة الاولي من المواجهة التي احتنضها ملعب استاد الخرطوم 
المريخ يفشل في الاستفادة من الركنيات
فشل المريخ في الاستفادة من الركنيات التي حصل عليها و لم يستفد منها طوال الخصة الاولي , و في الدقيقة 32 نقض الحكم هدفا للاعب اوليفيه بحجة التسلل احتج عليه جمهور المريخ . 
العجب يحرز هدف التقدم ويرفض الاحتفال 
احرز اللاعب فيصل العجب هدف التقدم للمريخ الفاشري من كرة مرتدة من دفاع المريخ عالجها صاروخية في شباك اكرم هدفا للمريخ الفاشري رفض على اثره الاحتفال و الذي انتهي عليه الشوط الاول لتصفق جماهير المريخ للاعب العجب ونجوم مريخ السلاطين 
الشوط الثاني 
منذ بدايته قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة على مرمي السلاطين عبر اللاعب رمضان عجب ارتكب معه دفاع السلاطين ركلة جزاء نفذها اللاعب بلة جابر ليعيدها الحكم مرة اخري و ينفذها من جديد ويحرز منها الهدف التعادلي للمريخ 
وبعده سيطر المريخ على مجريات المباراة و يضيع اكثر من فرصة في مواجهة جاهد محجوب حارس مرمي مريخ السلاطين 
العجب كاد ان يضيف الهدف الثاني الا ان اكرم تسملها و هي في طريقها الى داخل الشباك و في الدقيقة 21 قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة على مرمي الحاس جاهد محجوب عبر اللاعب رمضان عجب و الذي وجد نفسه امام مرمي السلاطين الا ان حارس السلاطين ابعد كرته الى ركلة زاوية 
دخول فيصل موسي و خروج شيمليس 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب شيمليس و دخول اللاعب فيصل موسي من اجل تحسين وضعية الوسط الذي فشل في فك طلاسم السلاطين طوال الحصة الاولي و جزء كبير من الثانية 
باسكال يحرز الهدف الثاني
احرز الالعب باسكال هدفا صاروخيا في شباك الحارس جاهد محجوب هدف التقدم للمريخ منح الاحمر الافضلية و السيطرة على مجريات المباراة ليفرض اسلوبه على السلاطين 
وسط المريخ يعود لاجواء المباراة 
عاد وسط المريخ لاجواء المباراة وشكل خطورة على مرمي السلاطين بتمويله للهجوم بكرات و سوانح طيبة اسهمت في ارتفاع مستوي الاحمر 
جاهد ينقذ هدف للمريخ 
منع الحارس جاهد محجوب هدفا عن مرمي فريقه السلاطين من تسديدة قوية لاوليفيه في الدقيقة 44 من الشوط الثاني 
حسبو لقدم مباراة كبيرة 
قدم اللاعب حسبو مواجهة كبيرة و منع تراوري من هز الشباك حتى خروجه 
راجي اضاع هدفا في الدقيقة 45 
اضاع اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي هدفا في مواجهة الحارس جاهد محجوب بسبب مضايقة احد مدافعي المريخ الفاشري له 
اوليفيه يضيف الثالث
اضاف اللاعب اوليفيه الهدف الثالث للمريخ من تمريرة فيصل موسي المتقنة من (ون تو) بين راجي و فيصل موسي انتهت تحت اقدام اوليفيه الذي ادخلها الشباك هدفا ثالثا للمريخ و الذي انتهت عليه المباراة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكسب اسود الجبال بثلاثية 


فاز الهلال على اسود الجبال بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بملعب مورتا ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث حمت توقيع بوي و بشة ومدافع الاسود محمد حامد في مرماه ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه الى 9 نقاط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يكتسح الاتحاد مدني باربعة اهداف دون مقابل في اللقاء الذي جرى اليوم باستاد شندي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يواجه الاهلي الخرطوم يوم الاثنين

 اجرت لجنة البرمجة تعديلا في موعد مباريات الدوري الممتاز لاسبوعه الرابع و ذلك بتقديم مباراة الهلال و الفرسان لتلعب يوم الاثنين بدلا من الثلاثاء بسبب سفره بالثلاثاء الى مالي لاداء مباراة الذهاب امام الملعب المالي في البطولة الافريقية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاكسبريس يرفض الهزيمة على ملعبه ويخرج متعادلا امام هلال الفاشر

    سيطر التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على نتيجة مباراة أهلي عطبرة وضيفه هلال الفاشر في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء امس على ملعب عطبرة في ختام مباريات الجولة الثالثة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وبكّر الضيوف بهدف مبكر عن طريق محمد حسن فيما أدرك الأهلي التعادل عن طريق المصري أمير زكريا.. وبالنتيجة يرفع الأهلي رصيده الى اربع نقاط وهلال الفاشر الى نقطتين.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الدوري الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الثالث


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الثالث : ــــ

# لا زال المريخ يتصدر بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال.
# للمريخ 10 أهداف و ولج مرماه هدف واحد
# للهلال 6 أهداف و لم يلج مرماه أى هدف.
# أهلى شندى أفضل هجوم خلال الإسبوع ب( أربعة أهداف).
# أسوأ دفاع إتحاد مدنى ب(ولوج 4 أهداف لمرماه).
# الإتحاد و النسور لمم يحصلا على نقاط حتى الآن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أضواء على الجولة الثالثة لدوري سوداني الممتاز

فريقا القمة يزحفان بالعلامة الكاملة.. والمريخ يواصل الصدارة بالأهداف
ذئاب كوستي في المركز الثالث.. والكوماندوز والنمور يتقدمان بأول فوز
الخليلة ومحمد عوض يتألقان في سماء الممتاز.. والباشا يحافظ على صدارة الهدافين

اُختتمت مباريات الجولة الثالثة لدوري سوداني الممتاز بلقاء أهلي عطبرة والصاعد هلال الفاشر في عطبرة والذي انتهى بالتعادل وهو التعادل الوحيد في الجولة أما بقية المباريات فلم تشهد جديداً على مستوى القمة حيث واصل كل من المريخ والهلال حصد النقاط بالعلامة الكاملة وجلسا على الصدارة التي يتقدم فيها المريخ بالأهداف.. وكذلك لم يحدث جديد على مستوى القاع بهزيمة كل من النسور واتحاد مدني للمرة الثالثة مع مواصلة الصيام من احراز الأهداف.. وشهدت الجولة عودة الكبيرين أهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني لتذوق طعم أول فوز في المنافسة.. وأكبر مفاجأة شهدتها الجولة فوز الرابطة الصاعد على النسور في عِقر داره بثلاثية نظيفة ليقفز الرابطة للمركز الثالث.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحت المجهر

* أقوى هجوم المريخ (10 أهداف) يليه كل من هجوم الهلال وأهلي شندي (6 أهداف).
* أقوى دفاع الهلال والخرطوم الوطني بشباك عذراء ثم المريخ هدف واحد.
* أضعف هجوم النسور واتحاد مدني بدون أهداف.
* أضعف دفاع اتحاد مدني (7 أهداف) ثم ثنائي عطبرة الأمل والأهلي (6 أهداف).
* أكبر فوز في الجولة حققه أهلي شندي على اتحاد مدني بنتيجة 4/صفر.
* المريخ وأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني وأهلي الخرطوم حققوا الفوز على أرضهم بينما خسر كل من هلال كادوقلي والنسور على أرضيهما وبثلاثية نظيفة!! وانتهت مباراة واحدة بالتعادل.
* شهدت الجولة حالتي طرد في مباراة واحدة للاعب الخرطوم الوطني نجم الدين ومدافع النيل الطيب حسب الله.
* اُحتسبت أول ركلة جزاء في المنافسة لصالح المريخ أمام مريخ الفاشر وسجل منها بلة جابر بعد إعادتها.
* شهدت الجولة تسجيل 19 هدفاً.
* هداف الجولة كل من محمد عوض (أهلي شندي) وعمر الخليلة (أهلي الخرطوم) باحراز كل منهما لهدفين.

نجوم سوداني

نال جوائز سوداني لنجومية المباريات كل من:

* عمر الخليلة (أهلي الخرطوم).
* اتاك لوال (الرابطة).
* وائل حيدر (النيل).
* محمد حامد (هلال كادوقلي).
* فيصل العجب (مريخ الفاشر).
* محمد عوض (أهلي شندي).
* نادر خليفة (أهلي عطبرة).

نجمان متألقان

بدأت النجوم الصاعدة الظهور في سماء الدوري الممتاز، وقد تألق في هذه الجولة عمر الخليلة نجم وسط أهلي الخرطوم الذي أحرز هدفي فريقه في مرمى الأمل ونال نجومية المباراة.. وكذلك تألق محمد عوض نجم وسط أهلي شندي والذي أحرز هدفين من خارج منطقة الجزاء في مرمى اتحاد مدني ونال نجومية المباراة.

أهداف رائعة وباسكال الأجمل

شهدت الجولة الثالثة كماً كبيراً من الأهداف الرائعة من خارج منطقة الجزاء ومنها رباعية أهلي شندي في شباك الرومان وهدف بوي من ركلة حرة في شباك هلال كادوقلي وكذلك هدف محمد حسن (هلال الفاشر) في شباك أهلي عطبرة من ركلة حرة.. ويبقى هدف باسكال الصاروخي من الوسط في مرمى مريخ الفاشر الأميز والأجمل والذي احتفل به باسكال عبر التحية العسكرية.

العجب أحرج المريخ

كسب النجم المخضرم فيصل العجب التحدي أمام فريقه السابق المريخ العاصمي الذي ارغمه على الترجل والإعتزال، ليعود اللاعب عبر مريخ الفاشر.. ويحرج المريخ كثيراً في أول مواجهة له ضد فريقه السابق.. حيث قدم العجب مباراة جيدة وتقدم بالهدف الذي أحرزه وانتهى عليه الشوط الأول.. وأكمل المباراة ونال نجوميتها!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يهزم أهلي الخرطوم بثنائية ويتصدر مؤقتاً

صعد الهلال الى صدارة الدوري الممتاز مؤقتاً بفوزه على اهلي الخرطوم بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في افتتاح الجولة الرابعة من البطولة.. وكان الهلال انهى الحصة الأولى متقدماً بهدف سجله المالي كوليبالي فيما اضاف كاريكا هدفاً ثانياً في الشوط الثاني ليرفع الهلال بالنتيجة رصيده الى 12 نقطة في الصدارة مؤقتاً قبل مواجهة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني يوم الأربعاء وتجمد رصيد اهلي الخرطوم في اربع نقاط وكان نصر الدين الشغيل لاعب وسط الهلال حصل على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي يحل ضيفاً على التماسيح اليوم

    تُقام مباراة واحدة في الجولة الرابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز تجمع النيل الحصاحيصا وأهلي شندي في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم على ملعب الكاملين ويبحث الفريقان عن الفوز وكان أصحاب الأرض خسروا في الجولة الماضية أمام الخرطوم الوطني بهدف ولديهم أربع نقاط وكانوا تعادلوا أمام الأمل خارج القواعد وفازوا على الخيالة في الجولة الثانية قبل أن يخسروا أمام الكوماندوز في الجولة الثالثة وللآرسنال خمس نقاط وكان تعادل أمام أهلي الخرطوم في الجولة الأولى ومريخ الفاشر في الثانية فيما كسب الجولة الثالثة أمام اتحاد مدني برباعية وأكمل الفريقان استعداداتهما للقاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يكسب النيل بهدف عمر محمود



ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الرابع لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فاز عصر اليوم فريق الاهلي شندي على النيل الحصاحيصا بهدف نجمه عمر محمود في الشوط الثاني بعد مباراة مثيرة اضاع فيها اصحاب الارض ركلة جزاء نفذها ابراهيما بهذه النتيجة ارتفع بنقاطه لـــ(7) نقاط وتجمد النيل في 4 نقاط  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في الممتاز اليوم

تُقام  عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ساخنة ضمن الجولة الرابعة من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز بخلاف لقاء المريخ حامل اللقب والخرطوم الوطني الذي يُقام مساءً  على ملعب الخرطوم حيث يستقبل ملعب كوستي في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم  لقاء الرابطة وأهلي عطبرة ولأصحاب الأرض ست نقاط حصلوا عليها من فوزين على  حساب اتحاد مدني والنسور فيما قبلوا الهزيمة أمام مريخ الفاشر ويسعون إلى  تحقيق انتصار جديد بقيادة المدرب برهان تية فيما لأهلي عطبرة أربع نقاط  وكان تعادل أمام هلال الفاشر في الجولة الأخيرة وخسر أمام المريخ وفاز على  الأمل وأنهى طرفا اللقاء تحضيراتهما.. وبالفاشر يسعى المريخ إلى استعادة  ذاكرة الفوز بعد الخسارة أمام المريخ في الجولة الثالثة عندما يستقبل  النسور في الخامسة الا ربعاً بالفاشر ولأصحاب الأرض أربع نقاط وكانوا فازوا  على الرابطة في المباراة الأولى وتعادلوا أمام النمور في الثانية وقبلوا  الهزيمة في الثالثة أمام المريخ فيما خسر النسور مبارياته الثلاث أمام  الهلال والرابطة كوستي وهلال كادوقلي.. وبكادوقلي يحل الرومان ضيوفاً على  أسود الجبال في الرابعة والنصف عصراً على ملعب كادوقلي ولأبناء ماو أربع  نقاط وكان هلال كادوقلي فاز على النسور في الجولة الأولى وتعادل أمام  الكوماندوز في الجولة الثانية بينما خسر أمام الهلال في الثالثة ولم يحصل  اتحاد مدني على أي نقطة وانقاد للهزيمة في مبارياته الثلاث أمام الهلال  وأهلي شندي والرابطة كوستي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فى مباراة من نار..المريخ يبحث عن استرداد الصدارة أمام الخرطوم الليلة

يبحث  المريخ حامل النسخة 18 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز عن استرداد صدارة النسخة  الحالية من الهلال الذي تصدر البطولة بعد فوزه على أهلي الخرطوم أمس الأول  ويأمل المريخ تحقيق الفوز بأي نتيجة ليسترد صدارة المنافسة في اسبوعها  الرابع وينازل المريخ الخرطوم الوطني في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على الملعب  العتيق وأكمل الطرفان استعداداتهما للقاء ويستهدف حامل لقب الدوري الممتاز  الانتصار الرابع على التوالي بعد أن كسب أهلي عطبرة وأهلي الخرطوم ومريخ  الفاشر ويرغب أبناء المدرب ابراهومة في تقديم أداء جيد بعد انتقادات وجّهت  للمردود أمام السلاطين فيما يسعى اللاعبون إلى التأكيد على أن المستوى  المهزوز في الفترة الأخيرة سببه المدرب وليس نجوم الفرقة الحمراء ويحاول  نجوم الأحمر تقديم مباراة كبيرة بعد اقالة الألماني كروجر بالاضافة إلى نيل  النقاط كاملة وينتظر أن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ بعض التعديلات ويخوض الخرطوم  الوطني من جهته اللقاء وفي رصيده خمس نقاط بعد تعادلين أمام هلالي الفاشر  وكادوقلي وفوز على التماسيح وأبدى الكوماندوز اهتماماً كبيراً باللقاء  وأنهوا تحضيراتهم أمس واختار المصري حمزة الجمل المدير الفني تشكيلة من  أفضل العناصر ويخطط الخرطوم إلى الحاق الهزيمة الأولى بحامل اللقب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعبر الخرطوم بهدفي اوليفيه و تراوري ويسترد صدارة الممتاز



فاز المريخ على الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم بملعب الخرطوم نالهما اوليفيه وتراوري 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته حاول المريخ الوصول الى شباك الخرطوم الوطني عبر اللاعب اوليفيه و تراوري الا ان عادل عبد الرسول كان بالمرصاد لكل الكرات التي وصلت اليه من هجوم ووسط المريخ 
اكرم ينقذ هدف 
انقذ الحارس اكرم الهادي هدف عن مرمي فريقه من امام اللاعب صلاح الامير الى خارج الملعب .
بعد مرور خمس دقائق فقط احكم الخرطوم سيطرته على المباراة عبر اللاعبين صلاح الامير و قلق لكنه لم يكن فاعلا و في الدقيقة العاشرة وجد اللاعب رمضان عجب فرصة مواتية للتسجيل من كرة اعادها له اللاعب شيمليس اطلق منها صاروخ عاد من دفاع الخرطوم 
اوليفيه يحرز الهدف الاول للمريخ 
احرز اللاعب اوليفيه الهدف الاول للمريخ في الدقيقة 22 من الشوط الاول مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب احمد الباشا من الجهة اليمني و التي عالجها برأسية في الشباك هدف اول للمريخ 
الخرطوم يرد و لكن 
رد الخرطوم سريعا عبر اللاعب ريمي اديكولا في الدقيقة الثالثة و العشرين من تصويبة قوية حولها الحارس اكرم الهادي سليم الى ركلة زاوية ونفذها اللاعب قلق قابلها الامير برأسية ضعيفة تسلمها اكرم الهادي سليم 
تحركات قلق ازعجت المريخ 
ازعجت تحركات اللاعب قلق المريخ كثيرا و لجأ المريخ في اكثر من مرة لايقافه عبر المخالفات عبر رمضان و باسكال 
اكرم ينقذ هدف من قلق 
في الدقيقة 37 انقذ اكرم الهادي سليم مرمي فريقه من هدف محقق حينما حول كرة اللاعب قلق المصوبة بقوة من الكرة الثابتة الى ركلة زاوية و بعدها وجد اللاعب اوليفيه فرصة لاضافة الهدف الثاني الا انه لم ينجح و لعب الكرة فوق العارضة وسط دهشة الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة من مدرجات استاد الخرطوم 
تراوري اضاع هدفا للمريخ 
اضاع المريخ هدفا محقق عبر لاعبه تراوري من تصويبة قوية سددها في قلب المرمي اعادها الحارس عادل عبد الرسول الى داخل الملعب لم يستفد منها المريخ بعد ان لعبها شيمليس في جسم مدافع الخرطوم مروان في الطرف الايسر لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ 
الشوط الثاني 
مع بدايته وجد اللاعب تراوري فرصة على طبق من ذهب من كرة جهزها شيمليس و التي اطلق منها صاروخ قوي حوله الحارس الى ركلة زاوية 
الخرطوم يعود بقوة 
عاد الخرطوم بقوة و قاد هجمة خطيرة على مرمي الحارس اكرم الهادي سليم ابعدها اللاعب مالك الى خارج الملعب من امام ريمي 
خروج صلاح الامير 
اجرى حمزة الجمل تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب صلاح الامير و دخول اللاعب ادم سائر لتحسين وضعية الهجوم 
وفي الدقيقة العاشرة اطلق اللاعب تراوري صاروخ قوي ابعده ابوبكر توريه الى خارج الملعب الى ركلة زاوية 
خروج شيمليس و دخول فيصل موسي 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب شيمليس و دخول فيصل موسي لتنشيط وسط المريخ لقيادة هجمات على مرمي الخرطوم الوطني 
و تحرك وسط المريخ بدخوله ليعود الاحمر الى اجواء المباراة ويقود سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي الفريق الخرطومي 
تراوري يضيف الهدف الثاني 
في الدقيقة 22 من الشوط الثاني اضاف اللاعب محمد تراوري الهدف الثاني للمريخ من تمريرة اللاعب غاندي من الجهة اليسري و التي حولها الى داخل الشباك حركت مدرجات استاد الخرطوم 
دخول موسي الزومة 
في الدقيقة 37 اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب اوليفيه و دخول موسي الزومة للحفاظ على الانتصار الذي حققه على الخرطوم بعد تعديلات الجمل التي اثارت جهاز المريخ الفني 
الباشا اضاع هدفا محققا 
وجد اللاعب احمد الباشا فرصة اضافة الهدف الثالث للمريخ من كرة جهزها له اللاعب بلة جابر اطلقها قوية مرت بجوار القائم الايسر للحارس عادل كهدف ضائع ليخرج بعده ليحل مكانه سعيد السعودي .
المريخ يقدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى و يحكم قبضته على الوسط 
احكم المريخ قبضته على الوسط و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات عبر نقلات صفق لها الجمهور لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على الخرطوم بهدفين دون مقابل ليسترد صدارة الممتاز 

اوليفيه يفوز بنجومية المباراة 
فاز اللاعب اوليفيه بنجومية مباراة فريقة امام الخرطوم الوطني 

62 الف جنية دخل المباراة 
بلغ دخل مباراة المريخ و الخرطوم الوطني 62 الف جنية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاكسبريس و الرابطة يتعادلان بدون اهداف

 ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الرابع من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز تعادل عصر اليوم الاهلي العطبراوي و الرابطة كوستي بدون اهداف في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب كوستي ليرتفع الرابطة بنقاطه لـــ(7) نقاط و الاهلي لــ(5) نقاط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يكسب النسور بهدف هنو


 استعاد المريخ الفاشر نغمة الانتصار بفوزه على النسور بهدف دون رد سجله اللاعب هنو في المواجهة التي استضافها ملعب الفاشر عصر اليوم في الممتاز ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(7) نقاط و يبقي النسور في المركز الاخير بدون رصيد .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يكسب الامل بهدف في الممتاز

ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز فاز عصر اليوم هلال الفاشر على الامل عطبرة بهدف نظيف بعد مباراة مثيرة من الجانبين خاصة هلال الفاشر بهذه النتيجة يرتفع الهلال بنقاطه لـــ(5) نقاط و يتجمد الامل في نقطة وحيدة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد نهاية الاسبوع الرابع وتوقف الدوري : ـــــ





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل فى مواعيد بعض مباريات الجولة الخامسة

أجرت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، اليوم الأربعاء تعديلاً في مواعيد بعض مباريات الجولة الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز في نسختها التاسعة عشرة ، حيث تقرر أن تلعب مباريات الهلال الفاشر والأهلي الخرطوم بمدينة الفاشر والهلال كادوقلي والنيل الحصاحيصا بمدينة كادوقلي والأهلي عطبرة والخرطوم الوطني بعطبرة يوم الثالث عشر من مارس الجاري بدلاً من يوم الحادي عشر من مارس نفسه ، على أن تقام بقية المباريات في موعدها المحدد مسبقاً.          
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة الدورى الممتاز غدا الثلاثاء بلقاء النسور والنمور

ينطلق الممتاز يوم غدا الثلاثاء بعد توقف لاكثر من  10 ايام  بسبب إعداد المنتخب الأول وتعود الأندية للمنافسة 
ويفتتح الأسبوع الخامس بمباراة واحدة وتلعب بإستاد الخرطوم وتجمع النسور المتذيل بدون رصيد مع الاهلي شندي الثالث ب8 نقاط يحاول فيها النسور تجنب الخسارة الخامسة على التوالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الاسبوع الخامس



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يعبر النسور بهدف هنيستا



 	ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فاز مساء اليوم الاهلي شندي على النسور بهدف دون رد حمل توقيع نجم المكور اديس هنيستا بعد مباراة طيبة من جانب الاهلي ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(11) نقطة فيما بقي النسور بلا رصيد .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسلم الحبيب الكسلاوي للمتابعه الدقيقه بارك الله فيك 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاول ابوعشرين حارس النسور انقاذ فريقه من الخسارة الخامسة في الدوري ، عندما خسر النسور امام الاهلي شندي بهدف سجله الاثيوبي اديس في افتتاح الجولة الخامسة لدوري سوداني الممتاز ، وشارك ابوعشرين في ركنية لفريقه في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة ، وكان قريبا من تسجيل هدف يكفل لفريقه التعادل الا ان محمد سيلا ابعد الكرة بعد ان تخطت الحارس الدعيع. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استحق صانع العاب اهلى شندى الدولى الاثيوبى اديس هنيستا جائزة مباراة فريقه امام النسور مساء اليوم





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل يبتسم أخيراً على حساب السلاطين..


حقق الأمل عطبرة أول فوز له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها الحالية على حساب ضيفه مريخ الفاشر في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد عطبرة ضمن الجولة الخامسة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل هدفي الأمل صلاح عصمتوأبو القاسم سعيد من ركلة جزاء.. بالنتيجة رفع الأمل رصيده الى أربع نقاط وتجمد رصيد مريخ الفاشر في سبع نقاط وكان الأمل خاض أربع مباريات في المسابقة حيث تعادل أمام النيل الحصاحيصا في الجولة الأولى فيما تعرض للخسارة في ثلاث مباريات متتالية امام الأهلي في ديربي عطبرة بهدفين لثلاثة وأمام أهلي الخرطوم بهدفين نظيفين وأمام هلال الفاشر بهدف قبل أن يبتسم أخيراً على حساب السلاطين ويحقق الفوز بثنائية نظيفة تحت قيادة مدربه الجديد محمد جمعة الذي خلف المصري محمود عز الدين في تدريب الفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خمس مواجهات ساخنة فى الدورى الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم الخميس

تختتم عصر ومساء اليوم الخميس مباريات الجولة الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز بخمس مباريات  بمدن السودان المختلفة تسعي من خلالها الفرق العشرة المتبارية للبحث عن التعويض وتعزيز الموقف في جدول ترتيب المنافسة.  
يستضيف استاد كوستي لقاء أصحاب الأرض الرابطة والهلال في مباراة سهلة نسبياً للضيوف نظرا للظروف النفسية التي يمر بها فريق الرابطة بسبب وفاة لاعب الفريق محسن عبدالله التي حدثت  الأربعاء الماضي إضافة  للدوافع المعنوية الكبيرة  الذي  يعيشه الأزرق بتأهله  لدور الستة عشرة من بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا

باستاد الخرطوم يستضيف المريخ حامل لقب النسخة الماضية  فريق الاتحاد مدني ، المريخ الذي يقوده المدرب الألماني اوتوفستر في أول مهمة رسمية له مع الأحمر يحتل المركز الأول برصيد كامل من النقاط 12  بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني.وليس أمام الاتحاد خيار غير الفوز للخروج من وضعه المتأزم بنقطة وحيدة في المركز قبل الأخير.

وباستاد عطبرة يستضيف الأهلي عطبرة فريق الخرطوم في مباراة مهمة يتطلع من خلالها الفريقان لكسب النقاط والبحث عن موقع متقدم في ترتيب المنافسة، صاحب الأرض يقوده المدرب الشاب ياسر حداثة نجم الهلال السابق،

باستاد الفاشر يستضيف هلالها فريق الأهلي الخرطوم  في مباراة يتوقع  لها أن تكون حافلة بالبذل والعطاء من الفريقين صاحب الأرض والجمهور الذي يدربه المدرب الشاب فاروق جبرة يدخل المباراة وفي رصيده خمس نقاط
و باستاد كادقلي عصراً يستضيف الهلال فريق النيل الحصاحيصا ، حيث يسعي فريق الهلال الذي يقوده المدرب محمد عبدالنبي ماو من أجل كسب النقاط الثلاثة لرفع رصيده الى 8 نقاط فيما يعمل مبارك سليمان مدرب النيل على تعويض خسارته الأخيرة أمام الخرطوم الوطني الأسبوع الماضي  وفي رصيده أربع نقاط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم الاتحاد بثلاثية ويسترد الصدارة

لم يمهل المريخ نده التقليدي الهلال كثيرا في صدارة الممتاز واستردها بعد الفوز 3-1 على ضيفه الاتحاد مدني ،في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الجولة الخامسة ـ، وتقدم اوليفيه للمريخ وانتهى الشوط الاول بهدف الايفواري الوحيدى ، وسجل المدافع الغاني في صفوف اتحاد مدني هدف عكسي في مرماه بعد ضغط عليه من تراوري ، ليعود تراوري ويستفيد من تمريرة باسكال ويسجل الهدف الثالث لفريقه ، وقبل نهاية المباراة سجل الاتحاد هدف شرفي في المباراة.


الهلال يضرب الرابطة بثلاثية 

حقق الهلال الفوز على مضيفه الرابطة كوستي بثلاثية نظيفة في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين عصر اليوم على ملعب كوستي في الجولة الخامسة من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز ، ونجح بكري المدينة في تسجيل هدفين ، وسجل بشة الهدف الثالث ، وارتفع الهلال برصيده الى 15 نقطة .

النيل الحصاحيصا يخسر في كادوقلي

خسر النيل الحصاحيصا 0-2 ، في المباراة التي جمعته مع الهلال كادوقلي ضمن الجولة الخامسة لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز ، في المباراة التي جرت على ملعب استاد كادوقلي ، ووصل هلال كادوقلي الى النقطة رقم 8 بينما تجمد النيل في نقاط.

اهلي عطبرة يهزم الخرطوم بهدف

واصل الاهلي عطبرة سلسلة نتائجه المميزة في بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز ، وحقق الفوز على ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني بهدف ضمن مباريات الجولة الخامسة ، ونال يوسف اب ستة هدف المباراة الوحيد بتسديد من خارح منطقة الجزاء ، ووصل الاهلي عطبرة للنقطة الثامنة ، بينما تجمد الخرطوم في خمس نقاط.

هلال الفاشر يتعادل مع أهلي الخرطوم

افلت هلال الفاشر من الخسارة على ملعبه وذلك بعد ما أدرك التعادل أمام ضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم في المباراة التي أنتهت بالتعادل 1-1 جرت عصر اليوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس من دوري سوداني الممتاز.
وكان الاهلي الخرطوم قد تقدم بهدف السبق عن طريق مهاجمه الصادق النور, ولكن محمد عبد الله كَوَل إدرك التعادل لهلال الفاشر في الدقيقة 25, ليشهد الشوط تقاسما في الآداء بين الفريقين ولكن نهايته شهدت طرد المهاجم الصادق النور, وبهذه النتيجة أصبحت نقاط الفريقين ست لكل منهما.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الخامس : ــــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اضواء على الجولة الخامسة لدوري سوداني الممتاز

* أقوى هجوم المريخ (15 هدفاً) بفارق ثلاثة أهداف عن هجوم الهلال (11 هدفاً).

* أقوى دفاع الهلال بشباك نظيفة.. ويليه دفاع كل من المريخ وأهلي شندي باهتزاز شباك كل منهما مرتين.

* أضعف هجوم النسور الذي لازال صائماً عن التسجيل ويليه هجوم كل من الخرطوم الوطني واتحاد مدني بهدف وحيد.

* أضعف دفاع اتحاد مدني باهتزاز شباكه 10 مرات ثم دفاع أهلي الخرطوم الذي استقبل مرماه 8 أهداف.

* شهدت الجولة تسجيل 15 هدفاً وأكبر فوز حققه الهلال بنتيجة 3/صفر ثم المريخ بنتيجة 3/1

* اشترك في لقب هداف الجولة كل من بكري المدينة (الهلال) وحمزة آدم (هلال كادوقلي) باحراز كل منهما لهدفين.

* شهدت الجولة حالتي طرد للاعب هلال كادوقلي عبده جابر ومهاجم أهلي الخرطوم الصادق النور.

* شهدت الجولة احتساب ركلة جزاء واحدة لصالح الأمل في مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر وسجل منها اللاعب أحمد ابكر.

أهداف صاروخية رائعة

شهدت  الجولة تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف متشابهة جانبية من داخل منطقة الجزاء في  حلق  المرمى مثل هدف لاعب أهلي عطبرة يوسف ابوستة في مرمى الخرطوم الوطني،  وهدف  بشة نجم الهلال في شباك حارس الرابطة كوستي عبدالعزيز وهدف لاعب  الاتحاد  واصل الفاتح رنقو في مرمى حارس المريخ أكرم الهادي وقد كانت هذه  الأهداف هي  الأروع في الجولة ويمكن أن نضيف لها هدف لاعب أهلي شندي  الاثيوبي أديس في  مرمى النسور.

تحكيم ضعيف

من سلبيات الجولة الخامسة المستوى  المتدني للحكم القومي حديث العهد خالد  الأمين الذي أدار لقاء المريخ واتحاد  مدني وأخفق في تقدير كثير من الحالات  بل أثار الدهشة وهو يكتفي بانذار  محترف الاتحاد الغاني اليجا الذي طارد  لاعب المريخ راجي أثناء توقف اللعب  وسدد له لكمة طرحته أرضاً أمام مرأى من  الحكم الذي اكتفى بالانذار وسط دهشة  الجميع.. كما اشتكى معظم المدربين من  تحكيم الجولة الخامسة.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور كسلاوي علي الرصد والنتابعة تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يستضيف هلال الفاشر الليلة بالخرطوم

  يستضيف ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء الذي يجمع الهلال وهلال الفاشر في افتتاح الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويطمح الأزرق إلى تحقيق الانتصار السادس على التوالي والوصول للنقطة الثامنة عشرة كما يتطلع إلى الخروج بمكاسب من اللقاء على اعتبار أنه الأخير قبل السفر إلى الكنغو ومواجهة ليوبار في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وينتظر أن يجري المدير الفني للهلال تعديلاً على التشكيلة حيث يحتفظ بعدد من الأساسيين على الدكة خوفاً من الاصابة ويرغب الأزرق في طمأنة جماهيره قبل موقعة ليوبار وعلى الجانب الآخر يخطط هلال الفاشر إلى مفاجأة أصحاب الأرض والضيافة والفوز على الأزرق وللهلال 15 نقطة حصل عليها من الفوز على اتحاد مدني وأهلي الخرطوم وهلال كادوقلي والنسور والرابطة كوستي بينما لهلال الفاشر ست نقاط نالها من الفوز على الأمل عطبرة والتعادل أمام أهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني وأهلي عطبرة فيما خسر أمام النيل الحصاحيصا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يقسو على هلال الفاشر بخماسية

حقق  الهلال فوزا عريضا على ضيفه هلال الفاشر بخماسية نظيفة في المباراة التي  جمعت بين الفريقين مساء اليوم لحساب الجولة السادسة من دوري سوداني الممتاز  ،وتقدم عمر بخيت للهلال مبكرا بالهدف الاول قبل ان يضيف اللاعب نفسه الهدف  الثاني ويسجل بكري المدينة الثالث ونزار حامد الرابع وجاء الهدف الخامس  بصورة عكسية من مدافع هلال الفاشر ووصل الهلال للنقطة 18 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات مثيرة في الجولة السادسة اليوم

تُقام  عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز على ملاعب عطبرة والفاشر ومدني بالاضافة إلى مباراة المريخ وأهلي  شندي التي يشهدها ملعب شندي مساءً.. فعلى ملعب استاد عطبرة يلتقي في  السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم الأمل والرابطة كوستي ولأصحاب الأرض والضيافة  أربع نقاط حصلوا عليها من فوز وحيد على مريخ الفاشر والتعادل أمام النيل  الحصاحيصا بينما خسروا بقية المباريات فيما للرابطة سبع نقاط وأنهى  الفريقان تحضيراتهما للقاء وكل يتطلع إلى الانتصار… وعلى ملعب استاد مدني  يبحث الاتحاد عن أول انتصار في المسابقة عندما يستضيف النيل الحصاحيصا في  الثامنة من مساء اليوم وخاض الرومان خمس مباريات حصلوا على نقطة واحدة من  تعادل سلبي أمام هلال كادوقلي بينما للنيل أربع نقاط… وبالفاشر يستقبل  المريخ على ملعبه أهلي عطبرة في الخامسة الا ربعاً من عصر اليوم وللسلاطين  سبع نقاط ولأهلي عطبرة ثماني نقاط ويسعى مريخ الفاشر إلى التعويض بعد  خسارته الأخيرة أمام الأمل فيما يطمح الإكسبريس إلى متابعة انتصاراته بعد  الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة الماضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحل ضيفا على أهلي شندي في قمة الجولة السادسة

ﻳﺤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺜﻼ‌ﺛﺎﺀ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷ‌ﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻵ‌ﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷ‌ﺳﺒﻮﻉ السادس لدوري سوداني الممتاز وﻫﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﺎﻧﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﻠﻌﺒﻬﺎ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻷ‌ﺭﺽ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻨَّﻘَﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻵ‌ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ, ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻷ‌ﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺃﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺇﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻴﻞ ﺑﺤﺠﻢ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺻﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ.  ﻭﺿﻤﻦ نفس الجولة ﻳستضيف ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻊ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﻊ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﺲ ﺍﻷ‌ﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺃﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﺏ8 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ, ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻷ‌ﺭﺽ ﻭﺿﻌﺎ ﻣﺘﻮﺗﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷ‌ﻣﻞ.  وﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ , ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻻ‌ﻣﻞ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ, ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺣﻘﻖ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺍﻷ‌ﻭﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﻧﻘﺎﻃﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﻭﺇﺣﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻝ11, ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻟﻠﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ 7 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ.ﻭﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻹ‌ﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺣﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺯﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻝ13 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻵ‌ﺧﻴﺮ ﺑﻨﻘﻄﺔ, ﻭﺍﻵ‌ﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻝ12 ﺑﺄﺭﺑﻊ نقاط وفي كادوقلي ﻳﺤﻞ ﺍﻷ‌ﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻼ‌ﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﺧﻠﺖ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻋﻘﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻬﻢ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺴﺮﻭﺍ ﺇﻻ‌ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﻞ ﺛﻼ‌ﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺴﻌﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﺻﻴﺪﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ 11 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻘﻔﺰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻷ‌ﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ, ﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﺍﻷ‌ﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﻦ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺫﺍﻛﺮﺓ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺛﻼ‌ﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات الامس الثلاثاء

الاهلي شندي يفرمل المريخ و يتعادل معه بهدف لكل - طرد امير كمال ومحمد سيلا

عطل الاهلي شندي المريخ و تعادل معه بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد شندي ضمن مباريات الأسبوع السادس للممتاز تقدم المريخ عبر تراوري في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الثاني و احرز أديس هدف التعادل لأصحاب الأرض

مريخ الفاشر يكسب الإكسبريس بهدف كاباقامبي

حقق مريخ الفاشر فوزاً مهماً على أهلي عطبرة بهدف نظيف عصر اليوم على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأحرز اليوغندي كاباقامبي هدف المباراة الوحيد.. بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى عشر نقاط فيما بقي اهلي عطبرة في ثماني نقاط.

اتحاد مدني يحقق الفوز الأول.. 

حقق الاتحاد مدني اول فوز له في النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكسب ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بهدف في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب مدني ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة من المسابقة واحرز سيد كوة هدف اللقاء الوحيد.. بالنتيجة يرفع الاتحاد رصيده إلى أربع نقاط ويبقى النيل في نقاطه الأربع.. 

الرابطة تهزم الأمل بعطبرة

وعلى ملعب استاد عطبرة فاز الرابطة كوستي على مضيفه الأمل بهدفين لهدف.. أحرز هدفي الرابطة بدر الدين الجريف بينما سجل للأمل أبو القاسم سعيد وبالنتيجة رفع الرابطة رصيده إلى عشر نقاط وبقي الأمل في نقاطه الأربع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسي يقود السلاطين للفوز على الاكسبريس

ضمن  مباريات الأسبوع السادس من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز فاز عصر اليوم مريخ  الفاشر على الأهلي عطبرة بهدف دون رد في المواجهة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم  بملعب الفاشر جمل توقيع نجمه محمد موسي في الدقيقة 80 بهذه النتيجة يرتفع  المريخ بنقاطه لــــ(10) و يتجمد الأهلي في نقاطه الـــ(8)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم ضمن مجريات دوري سوداني الممتاز النسخة 19 

 اليوم الأربعاء الموافق 2014/3/19م تتواصل مجريات دوري سوداني النسخة 19 ضمن مباريات الإسبوع السادس الدورة الأولى بمباراة  :-

 الخرطوم الوطني × النسور الوطني  إستاد الخرطوم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يحول تأخره أمام النسور بهدف إلى فوز بثنائية


حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً مهماً على النسور بهدفين لهدف مساء الامس على  ملعب استاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز..  وبدأ النسور بالتسجيل عن طريق الجنوبي اشويل فيما أدرك بدر الدين قلق  التعادل للخرطوم الوطني قبل أن يضيف معاذ القوز الهدف الثاني مانحاً فريقه  ثلاث نقاط مهمة في مشواره في المنافسة.. وبالنتيجة رفع الخرطوم رصيده إلى  ثماني نقاط وبقي النسور من دون رصيد في المركز الأخير.. وحصل معاذ القوز  لاعب الخرطوم على جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني  الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأسود والفرسان يختتمان الجولة السادسة



يختتم  فريقا هلال كادوقلي وأهلي الخرطوم في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم مباريات  الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويستضيف ملعب كادوقلي المواجهة  ويطمح كل طرف إلى الفوز ويدخل أصحاب الأرض والضيافة المباراة وفي رصيدهم  ثماني نقاط حصلوا عليها من فوزين وتعادلين بينما لأهلي الخرطوم خمس نقاط  وأكمل الطرفان جاهزيتهما للقاء وكل أعلن رغبته في كسب النقاط.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل موعد مباراة الفرسان والكوماندوز


أجري الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلاً على موعد مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني ضمن مباريات الإسبوع السابع لدوري سودانى الممتاز في دورته الأولي لتلعب يوم السابع والعشرين من مارس الجاري بإستاد الخرطوم وذلك نسبة لسفر فريق كرة القدم بنادي الأهلي لمدينة  كادوقلي لمواجهة هلالها في الإسبوع السادس.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي الخرطوم يسقط هلال كادوقلي بثلاثية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

اسقط الاهلي الخرطوم عصر اليوم اسود الجبال بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما على ملعب مورتا بكادوقلي أحرز أهداف الأهلي هدفين لرفيدي و هدف لجيمي اولاغو .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي الخرطوم يسقط هلال كادوقلي بالثلاثة


حقق الأهلي الخرطوم فوزاً مهماً على مضيفه هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هف في اللقاء الذي جمعهما عصر اليوم على ملعب استاد كادوقلي في ختام مباريات الأسبوع السادس لدوري سوداني الممتاز ورفع الفرسان رصيدهم إلى 8 نقاط في المركز التاسع فيما تجمد هلال الجبال في نقاطة الـ8. حيث أنهى الأهلي الخرطوم الشوط الأول بهدفي مهاجمه النيجيري جيمي اولاغو، ولقص هلال كادوقلي الفارق في الشوط الثاني وبحث عن التعادل قبل أن يقضي ريفيدي ابراهيم على آماله وأمن انتصار فريقه بالهدف الثالث الذي سجله في الدقيقة الثالثة من الزمن بدل المبدد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع السادس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مباريات الاسبوع السابع

الثلاثاء 25 مارس 

النيل الحصاحيصا × الاهلي عطبرة
الاتحاد ودمدني × الامل عطبرة
الهلال الفاشر × المريخ الفاشر
الرابطة كوستي × الهلال كادوقلي

الاربعاء 26 مارس

النسور × المريخ
الاهلي الخرطوم × الخرطوم الوطني
الهلال × الاهلي شندي

__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قائمة هدافي الممتاز حتى الان : ـــ

احمد الباشا المريخ 4 اهداف
تراوري المريخ 3 اهداف
اوليفيه المريخ 3 اهداف
بشه الهلال 3 اهداف
بكري المدينة الهلال 3 اهداف
عمر الخليلة الاهلي الخرطوم 3 اهداف
__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في ختام الاسبوع السادس فاز الاهلي الخرطوم على الهلال كادوقلي بثلاثة اهداف لهدف على ملعب كادوقلي .
سجل  للاهلي رفيدي ابراهيم هدفين ق 23 و 93 وجيمي اولاغو ق 26 وسجل للهلال صالح  الامين ق 65 . طرد متوكل عماد من الاهلي ق 48 .رفع الاهلي رصيده الى  ثمانية نقاط وبقى الهلال في نقاطه الثمانية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تعديل موعد مباراة الرابطة كوستي وهلال كادوقلي

أجرى الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلاً علي موعد مباراة الرابطة كوستي وهلال كادوقلي لتلعب يوم 26 مارس بدلاً عن يوم 25 مارس وذلك نسبة لعدم تمكن فريق هلال كادوقلي من الوصول لمدينة كوستي بسبب عطل في البص المقل للبعثة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مباريات الاسبوع السابع

الثلاثاء 25 مارس 

النيل الحصاحيصا × الاهلي عطبرة
الاتحاد ودمدني × الامل عطبرة
الهلال الفاشر × المريخ الفاشر

الاربعاء 26 مارس
الرابطة كوستي × الهلال كادوقلي
النسور × المريخ
الاهلي الخرطوم × الخرطوم الوطني
الهلال × الاهلي شندي

مع احتمالية تاجيل مباراة الهلال واهلي شندي


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					




مع احتمالية تاجيل مباراة الهلال واهلي شندي






بالتأكيد حا يأجلوها يا كسلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أربع مواجهات نارية في مسابقة الممتاز


تجري  عصر و مساء اليوم أربع مواجهات نارية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز , حيث تشهد  مدينة الفاشر الديربي المحلي الأول في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بين المريخ و  الهلال الصاعد حديثا و في مدني يستضيف الاتحاد فريق الأمل وفي الكاملين  يحل الأهلي عطبرة ضيفا علي التماسيح ويلتقي بالخرطوم الأهلي و الوطني في  الديربي الأشرس فيما تأجلت مواجهة ذئاب النيل الأبيض و هلال كادوقلي من  اليوم الى الغد .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
التعادل يسيطر على ديربي الفاشر

إنتهى ديربي غرب السودان بين هلال ومريخ الفاشر والذي جري عصر اليوم بالفاشر بالتعادل الإيجابي 1-1 وذلك في أول مواجهة للفريقين بينهما ببطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز ضمن مباريات الأسبوع السابع .
ووسط حضور جماهيري كبير أدى الفريقان مباراة حماسية وتقدم الهلال بالهدف الأول في المباراة عن طريق لاعبه منير آدم في الدقيقة 27, ليقاتل المريخ لأجل تعديل النتيجة وكان له ما أراد حينما صنع فيصل العجب هدف التعادل من تمريرة سحرية لزميله وليد الفاشر الذي أودع الكرة في الشباك في الدقيقة 49,وبالنتيجة إرتفع الهلال بنقاطه إلى 7 والمريخ إلى 11.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
النيل يتعادل مع الأهلي عطبرة

نجح فريق النيل الحَصَاحِيْصَا في إيقاف خسائره المتتالية ببطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز وتعادل مع ضيفه الأهلي عَطْبَرَة بدون أهداف في مباراة جرت عصر اليوم بملعب النيل ضمن مباريات الأسبوع السابع من البطولة.
النتيجة رفعت رصيد الأهلي إلى تسع نقاط, والنيل إلى خمس نقاط.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
هلال الفاشر و المريخ يتعادلا بهدف لكل بعد مباراة مثيرة
احداث مؤسفة ..جماهير الهلال تحاصر الحكم داخل الاستاد

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

تعادل مريخ الفاشر و الهلال في ديربي المدينة على بطولة الدوري الممتاز بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم في الفاشر , انهي الهلال الحصة الاولي بهدف نجمه منير ادم في الدقيقة السابعة و نقض له الحكم هدف احرز نجمه حراز في الدقيقة الثالثة فيما احرز المريخ هدف التعادل عبر نجمه وليد مصطفي و عقب نهاية المباراة حاصرته جماهير الهلال الحكم السمؤل داخل الملعب لنصف ساعة ليخرج تحت حماية الشرطة بسبب نقضه لهدف تقاضيه عن ركلة جزاء للهلال بهذه النتيجة يرتفع المريخ بنقاطه له 11 نقطة و الهلال لــ(7) .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الامل يقهر الرومان بهدف نظيف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

حقق الأمل عطبرة فوزا مستحقا على الرومان بهدف نظيف في المواجهة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم على ملعب الجزيرة ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السابع لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الاولي لنسخته التاسعة عشر و التي يتصدرها الهلال بـــ(18)نقطة ليرتفع الامل بنقاطه الى 7 نقاط ويبقى الاتحاد في نقاطه الاربع .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الامل يهزم الاتحاد في مدني

فاز الامل عطبرة على الاتحاد مدني بهدف في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء اليوم على ملعب مدني في الجولة السابعة من دوري سوداني الممتاز، وسجل ابوالقاسم سعيد هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 15،ووصل الامل الى النقطة رقم 7 بينما تجمد الاتحاد في اربع نقاط .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المباريات المتبقية للاسبوع السابع : ــ

الاربعاء 26 مارس

النسور × المريخ
الهلال × الاهلي شندي

بعد تعديل مباريات الاسبوع : ـ

الخميس 27 مارس
الاهلي الخرطوم × الخرطوم الوطني

الخميس 3 أبريل 
لقاء الهلال وأهلي شندي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الرابطة تقهر الأسود بهدف و تحتل المركز الثالث

اليوم
كفرووتر/ كوستي / خلف الله احمد 

فازت الرابطة كوستي على هلال الجبال بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بكوستي حمل توقيع نجمه بدر الدين في الدقيقة 33 من تمريرة اللاعب مجدي امبدة لترتفع بنقاطها الي 13 نقطة في المركز الثالث و تجمد الهلال في (8) نقاط .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ يجندل النسور بسباعية و يسترد صدارة الممتاز
خمسة اهداف لشمليس و هدف لتراوري و اوليفيه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا على النسور بسبعة اهداف مقابل هدف نالها خمسة اهداف لشيمليس و هدف لاوليفيه و تراوري فيما نال هدف النسور اكوي في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السابع للممتاز 
الشوط الأول 
استهله المريخ بانطلاقة قوية من اجل الوصول إلي شباك النسور إلا انه فشل في الدقائق الأولي لاصطدامه بتكتل دفاعي للنسور
بطاقة صفراء لسراييفو
منح الحكم وديدي الفاتح نجم النسور سراييفو بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مخالفة مع اللاعب شيمليس 
فيصل موسي أضاع هدف للمريخ 
في الدقيقة الخامسة أضاع فيصل موسي هدف للمريخ من عكسية راجي و التي لعبها فوق العارضة 
شيمليس يتقدم للمريخ 
تقدم اللاعب شيمليس للمريخ في الدقيقة العاشر من الشوط الأول مستفيدا من تسديدة تراوري العائدة من دفاع النسور من عكسية اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي
بطاقة لــــ(عمر تعبان)
منح الحكم اللاعب عمر تعبان بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مخالفة مع راجي 
النسور يعود للمباراة 
عاد النسور الى أجواء المواجهة وقاد هجمة عبر صديق إلا أن دفاع المريخ أبعدها إلي ركلة زاوية أبعدها على جعفر الى خارج الملعب 
ركلة جزاء مع تراوري
احتسب الحكم وديدي الفاتح ركلة جزاء للمريخ مع اللاعب تراوري من تمريرة اللاعب اوليفية في الدقيقة 17 احرز منها اللاعب العاجي اوليفيه الهدف الثاني للمريخ 
النسور يعود و لكن 
عاد النسور إلى انطلاقاته إلا أن دفاع المريخ منعه من الوصول إلى الشباك بإبعاد كرة صديق إلى خارج الملعب 
ركلة جزاء مع علاء الدين يوسف 
احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء للمريخ مع علاء الدين في الدقيقة 20 احتج عليها نجوم النسور نفذها تراوري ضعيفة حولها الحارس عمار سالم إلى ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي لم ستفد منها نجوم المريخ 
سيطرة مريخية و تراجع للنسور
في الدقيقة 25 احكم المريخ سيطرته على المباراة تماما و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي النسور 
تسديدة صاروخية لغاندي 
أطلق اللاعب غاندي تسديدة صاروخية في الدقيقة 32 حولها عمار سالم إلى ركلة زاوية وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة
أكرم الهادي لم يتعرض لاختبار حقيقي
طوال الـــ(35دقيقة) من الشوط الأول لم يتعرض الحارس أكرم الهادي سليم لاختبار حقيقي .
مخالفة مع تراوري 
ارتكب اللاعب سعيد صديق مخالفة مع اللاعب تراوري في الدقيقة 36 نفذها شيمليس لم يستفد منها المريخ بعد أن لعبها الإثيوبي فوق العارضة 
اوليفيه يظهر ولكن 
في الدقيقة 37 كاد اللاعب اوليفيه ان يضيف الهدف الثالث إلا أن عمار سالم تسلم الكرة العكسية من أمامه و حولها إلى داخل الملعب .
مباراة كبيرة لحارس النسور 
قدم حارس النسور عمار سالم مباراة رفيعة المستوى و استطاع ان يبعد اكثر من هدف محقق من المريخ بجانب صده لركلة الجزاء في شوط اللعب الاول 
تراوري ارهق دفاع النسور 
ارهقت تحركات مهاجم المريخ تراوي فريق النسور و كانت سببا مباشرا في ارتباك الدفاع الذي تراجع كثيرا الى منطقته للقيام بواجباته الدفاعية 
النسور أضاع هدفا 
أضاع النسور هدف تقليص الفارق عبر اللاعب ضلو من كرة عبرت من ضفر لم يحسن لاعب النسور التعامل وفي الدقيقة 45 قلص اللاعب اشويل اكوي الفارق للنسور لينتهي الشوط الأول بهدفين مقابل هدف للمريخ 
الشوط الثاني
مع بدايته اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب موسي الزومة و دخول اللاعب احمد الباشا من اجل رفع وتيرة إيقاع الوسط وحاول فيه المريخ إضافة هدف سريع و قاد اللاعب اوليفيه هجمة عبر الباشا أبعدها اللاعب صعيد إلى خارج الملعب .
شيمليس يضف الثالث
اضاف اللاعب شيمليس الهدف الثالث للمريخ من تمريرة اللاعب فيصل موسي و التي حولها داخل الشباك كهدف ثالث المريخ .
الهدف الرابع للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 12 اضاف اللاعب شيمليس الهدف الرابع للمريخ من تمريرة اللاعب فيصل موسي و اردفه بالهدف الخامس ايضا من تمريرة اللاعب فيصل موسي في الدقيقة 22 من الشوط الثاني ليمنح المريخ الافضلية و السيطرة على الملعب تماما
دخول ابراهومه 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا في الدقيقة 30 بخروج اللاعب اوليفيه و دخول ابراهومه و الذي قاد هجمتين للمريخ كاد ان يحرز من احداها اللاعب فيصل موسي الهدف السادس للمريخ الا ا ن كرته مرت بجوار القائم 
تراوري اضاع هدف محقق 
اضاع اللاعب تراوري هدفا محقق للمريخ وهو في مواجهة المرمي الا ان كرته لم تلامس الشباك 
شيمليس يضيف السادس
اضاف اللاعب شيمليس الهدف السادس للمريخ في الدقيقة36 من الشوط الثاني ليخرج بعده مستبدلا من مدربه الالماني اتوفيستر الذي دفع باللاعب رمضان عجب لتجهيزه لمباراة القمة 
الحكم ينقض هدف للمريخ 
نقض الحكم وديدي الفاتح هدفا للمريخ احرزه اللاعب تراوري في الدقيقة 38 بحجة التسلل 
تراوري اضاف السابع 
في الدقيقة 46 اضاف اللاعب تراوري الهدف السابع للمريخ من تمريرة اللاعب ابراهومة لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على النسور بسبعة اهداف مقابل هدف ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(19) نقطة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تبقى مباراة واحدة في الاسبوع السابع : ــــــــ

الخميس 3 أبريل 
لقاء الهلال وأهلي شندي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تبقى مباراة واحدة في الاسبوع السابع : ــــــــ

الخميس 3 أبريل 
لقاء الهلال وأهلي شندي
__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم والأهلي يختتمان الجولة السابعة في كلاسيكو مثير الليلة

يختتم فريقا الخرطوم الوطني وأهلي الخرطوم مباريات الجولة السابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بكلاسيكو مثير يستضيفه ملعب الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم ويتساوى الفريقان في النقاط ولكل ثماني ويتطلع كلاهما إلى الانتصار والحصول على النقاط الثلاث وكان الخرطوم فاز في مباراتين أمام النيل الحصاحيصا والنسور وتعادل أمام هلالي الفاشر وكادوقلي فيما قبل الخسارة أمام المريخ وأهلي عطبرة وفاز الأهلي ايضاً في مباراتين أمام الأمل عطبرة وهلال كادوقلي وتعادل أمام أهلي شندي وهلال الفاشر فيما تعرض للخسارة أمام القمة الهلال والمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم واﻻهلي يتعادﻻن بدون اهداف في لقاء ممل

تعادل الاهلي الخرطوم و الخرطوم الوطني بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السابع لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز و لم يقدم الفريقان المستوى المتوقع وظهرا بمستوى باهت . بهذه النتيجة ارتفع رصيد كل فريق الى تسع نقاط .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع السابع ( مع بقاء مباراة الهلال واهلي شندي )



__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

القمة في ختام الدورة الاولي وتعديل كامل في برنامج لممتاز …!!

الأسبوع الثامن : 
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
50 10/5/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الهلال الخرطوم الخرطوم
51 8/4/2014 الأهلي شندي الرابطة كوستي شندى
52 5/4/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم النيل الحصاحيصا الخرطوم
53 3/4/2014م الهلال الفاشر الاتحاد مدني الفاشر
54 3/4/2014م الأهلي عطبرة الهلال كادوقلي عطبرة
55 2/4/2014 الأمل عطبرة النسور الخرطوم عطبرة
56 2/4/2014 الخرطوم الوطني المريخ الفاشر الخرطوم

الأسبوع التاسع:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
57 3/4/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الرابطة كوستي الخرطوم
58 9/4/2014 المريخ الفاشر النيل الحصاحيصا الفاشر
59 19/4/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الأمل عطبرة الخرطوم 
60 9/4/2014 الاتحاد مدني الخرطوم الوطني مدنى
61 9/4/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الأهلي الخرطوم عطبرة
62 12/4/2014 الأهلي شندي الهلال كادوقلي شندى
63 8/4/2014 النسور الخرطوم الهلال الفاشر الخرطوم

الاسبوع العاشر
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
64 17/4/2014 الأهلي شندي الأهلي عطبرة شندى
65 15/4/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الأمل عطبرة الخرطوم
66 17/4/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا المريخ الخرطوم الحصاحيصا
67 15/4/2014 الرابطة كوستي الأهلي الخرطوم كوستى
68 16/4/2014 تامريخ الفاشر الهلال الخرطوم الفاشر
69 17/4/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الهلال الفاشر كادوقلى
70 16/4/2014 النسور الخرطوم الاتحاد مدني الخرطوم

الأسبوع الحادي عشر:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
71 22/4/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الخرطوم الوطني الخرطوم
72 22/4/2014 الأمل عطبرة الأهلي شندي عطبرة
73 22/4/2014 الرابطة كوستي الهلال الفاشر كوستى
74 22/4/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا النسور الخرطوم الحصاحيصا
75 23/4/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الاتحاد مدني عطبرة
76 23/4/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الهلال كادوقلي الخرطوم
77 24/4/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم المريخ الفاشر الخرطوم

الأسبوع الثاني عشر :
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
78 29/4/2014 الهلال الخرطوم النيل الحصاحيصا الخرطوم
79 29/4/2014 الأمل عطبرة المريخ الخرطوم عطبرة
80 29/4/2014 الاتحاد مدني الأهلي الخرطوم مدنى
81 29/4/2014 الهلال الفاشر الأهلي شندي الفاشر
82 30/4/2014 النسور الخرطوم الأهلي عطبرة الخرطوم
83 30/4/2014 المريخ الفاشر الهلال كادوقلي الفاشر
84 1/5/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الرابطة كوستي الخرطوم

الأسبوع الثالث عشر :
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
85 5/5/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الهلال الخرطوم عطبرة
86 5/5/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الأمل عطبرة كادقلى
87 5/5/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الرابطة كوستي الحصاحيصا
88 5/5/2014 الاتحاد مدني المريخ الفاشر مدنى
89 5/5/2014 الهلال الفاشر المريخ الخرطوم الفاشر
90 5/5/2014 الأهلي شندي الخرطوم الوطني شندى
91 5/5/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم النسور الخرطوم الخرطوم



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*بإذن الله الممتاز للأحمر الوهاج .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

بإذن الله الممتاز للأحمر الوهاج .



بإذن الله الواحد الأحد سيكون الممتاز للأحمر الوهاج بدون هزيمة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

* مباريات المريخ المتبقية في الدوري الممتاز الدور الأول 2014

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حتى بعد التعديل الجديد للجدول تاني الاتحاد قام عمل تعديل (( خرمجة عجيبة ))

الاتحاد العام يجري تعديلاً على مباراتي الفرسان والنيل.. والكوماندوز والسلاطين

الثلاثاء, 01 أبريل 2014 12:40

أجرى الاتحاد العام تعديلاً على موعد مباراة أهلي الخرطوم والنيل الحصاحيصا وتقرر أن تُقام الثاني من أبريل (غداً) بدلاً من الثالث منه على ملعب استاد الخرطوم كما قرر تعديل مباراة الخرطوم الوطني ومريخ الفاشر حيث تُلعب يوم الخامس من أبريل بدلاً عن الثاني منه على ملعب الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تأجيل مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم والنيل الحصاحيصا إلى الأحد المقبل


أجرى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، اليوم الثلاثاء تعديلاً جديداً على التعديل الذي أصدره بالأمس على مواعيد بعض مباريات الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز في نسختها التاسعة عشر. حيث تقرر تأجيل مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم والنيل الحصاحيصا لتلعب يوم السادس من إبريل الجاري بدلاً عن يوم غدٍ الأربعاء >


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خرمجة وعشوائية فايتة حد المعقول
اتحاد صرح بأن هذا الموسم هو موسم بلا تأجيل او تعديل وها هى مسلسلات التبديل والتعديل تتواتر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تعديل في مباراتي مريخ الفاشر والنيل الحصاحيصا والإكسبريس والفرسان

اليوم 05:06 pm
كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

أجري الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلاً في موعد مباراتي المريخ الفاشر والنيل الحصاحيصا والأهلي عطبرة والأهلي الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الجولة التاسعة لدوري سوداني الممتاز في دورته الأولي حيث ستلعب مباراة السلاطين والتماسيح يوم 11 أبريل بدلاً عن يوم 9 أبريل بالفاشر فيما ستلعب مباراة الإكسبريس والفرسان يوم 10 أبريل بدلاً عن 9 أبريل بعطبرة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الاهلي عطبرة يكسب اسود الجبال 3-2

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

فاز الاهلي عطبرة على الهلال كادوقلي بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز لاسبوعه الثامن .
تقدم الاهلي بهدفين عن طريق حماد بكري ومحمد كوكو وعدل هلال كادوقلي النتيجة بهدفين عن طريق حمزة ادم احداهما من ضربة جزاء . وسجل نادر خليفة هدف الفوز للاهلي في الدقيقة 85 . بالنتيجة رفع اهلي عطبرة رصيده الى 12 نقطة وتجمد رصيد هلال كادوقلي في نقاطه الثماني وهي الهزيمة الثالثة له على التوالي .
__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ يكسب الرابطة 4 /1 ويتصدر وتراوري رجل المباراة

فاز المريخ علي الرابطة كوستي برباعية مقابل هدف احرز اهداف المريخ اوليفيه في الدقيقة 9 وتراوري في الدقيقة 40 وقلص مجدي امبدة الفارق في الدقيقة 44 من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها اكرم مع عبد الحميد السعودي لتنتهي الحصة الاولي بهدفين لهدف . واضاف تراوري الهدف الثالث واحرز شميليس الهدف الرابع في الشوط الثاني لنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ 4 / 1 ليرتفع بنقاطه الي 22 في الصدارة . وفاز تراوري بجائزة نجومية المباراة .
__________________
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووووووووور الحبيب الكسلاوي للمجهووود الرائع 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تراوري وشيمليس ينفردان بصدارة الهدافين

انفرد محترفا المريخ المالي تراوري والاثيوبي شيمليس بصدارة هدافي مسابقة الدوري الممتاز برصيد ستة أهداف لكل لاعب في المسابقة حتى الآن وسجل تراوري هدفين فيمباراة المريخ والرابطة مساء اليوم في اللقاء الذي انتهى لمصلحة الأحمر برباعية فيما سجل الاثيوبي هدفاً في المباراة.. وكان شيمليس سجل خمسة أهداف دفعة واحدة في انجاز تاريخي في مباراة المريخ والنسور في الجولة السابعة والتي انتهت بفوز المريخ بسبعة أهداف لهدف ويأتي الايفواري اوليفيه مهاجم المريخ خلف تراوري وشيمليس في صدارة الهدافين وسجل اوليفيه خمسة اهداف في المسابقة فيما لزميله احمد الباشا أربعة أهداف.
__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل يستضيف النسور مساء اليوم بعطبرة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 
يستضيف الامل مساء اليوم بملعب الحديد و النار فريق النسور ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث يمر الفريقين بفترة عصيبة بعد ان حققا نتائج مخيبة للامال في الموسم الحالي و بات في المراكز الاخيرة للمسابقة بعكس المواسم السابقة و التي كان يحتل فيها الامل المراكز الاولي في الترتيب للفهود 7 نقاط في المركز العاشر و النسور بلا رصيد في المركز الاخير لمسابقة الممتاز 

هلال الفاشر يستضيف الرومان

كفرووتر / وكالات
 ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع يستضيف عصر اليوم بملعب الفاشر الهلال فريق الاتحاد مدني و ذلك في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية و مثيرة من الجانبين خاصة من جانب اصحاب الارض بعد التعادل الايجابي في مباراة القمة الاخيرة حيث يدخلون مباراة اليوم من اجل الفوز فقط و لا شي سواه اما الرومان العائد لسكة الانتصارات يتوقع ان يقدم مواجهة رفيعة المستوى في ظل قيادة مدربه محمد الطيب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صدارة بجدارة رغم انف اتحاد الحقار


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟـﻬـــــﻼﻝ (0) : (2) ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ .. 
• ﺍﻹﻫـــــــــﺪﺍﻑ : احمد عادل، د. 34" (الاهلي) .. ابي موقست، د. 45" (الاهلي)

أهلي شندي يسقط الهلال بثنائية ابا وروني

حقق  اهلي شندي فوزاً غالياً على مضيفه الهلال بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي  جمعت الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في المباراة المؤجلة بين  الطرفين من الجولة السابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وحسم الأهلي نتيجة  المباراة منذ الشوط الأول بهدفين الأول عن طريق احمد عادل فيما أضاف  الاثيوبي ابا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الأول وكانت المباراة  شهدت اصابة الحكم المساعد الطريفي بحجر ونُقل الى المستشفى.. وبالنتيجة رفع  اهلي شندي رصيده الى 15 نقطة وصعد للمركز الثالث وبقي الهلال في نقاطه  الـ18 في المركز الثاني وحصل محمد علي سفاري مدافع الأهلي على جائزة نجومية  المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتان في الجولة الثامنة للممتاز اليوم

تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم مباراتان ضمن الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الفاشر الخرطوم.. فعلى ملعب الفاشر يحل اتحاد مدني ضيفاً على هلال الفاشر في الخامسة الا ربعاً من عصراً ضمن مباريات الجولة الثامنة من الدوري الممتاز وسيكون البحث عن النقاط القاسم المشترك وللخيالة سبع نقاط وللرومان أربع ويشهد ملعب الخرطوم في الثامنة مساءً لقاء لقاء الكوماندوز ومريخ الفاشر وللخرطوم الوطني تسع نقاط فيما لمريخ الفاشر 11 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الأمل عطبرة و النسور يتعادلان بدون أهداف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

تعادل الامل عطبرة و النسور بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء الامس بعطبرة ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث وضع النسور اول نقطة في رصيده بينما ارتفع الامل بنقاطه الى 8 نقاط .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعشرة لاعبين..مريخ الفاشر يتعادل مع الخرطوم بهدف لكل


كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز تعادل مريخ الفاشر و الخرطوم الوطني بهدف لكل احرز للمريخ نزار سيف الدين في الدقيقة الرابعة فيما احرز للوطني سفاري في الدقيقة 27 من الوط الثاني وشهدت المباراة طرد اللاعب نزار من المريخ بهذه النتيجة يرتفع المريخ الى 12 و الخرطوم الى 10 نقاط .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يقهر الرومان برباعية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

حقق هلال الفاشر فوزا كاسحا على الرومان باربعة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بالفاشر ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــ(10) نقاط و تجمد الرومان في نقاطه الـــــ(4).
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخيالة يقسون على الرومان ويكتفون برباعية

    انتهت مباراة هلال الفاشر واتحاد مدني بفوز أصحاب الأرض بأربعة أهداف  نظيفة ورفع الخيالة رصيدهم إلى عشر نقاط وكانت المباراة شهدت طرد واصل  الفاتح لاعب اتحاد مدني في بداية اللقاء وسجل أهداف أصحاب الأرض منير هدفين  وهدف لكل من كول ومتوكل وقال عبد الباسط موسى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بهلال  الفاشر إن فريقه حقق نتيجة مهمة وكان الأفضل واعتبر أن الانتصار سيكون له  ما بعده بينما حمّل مصعب حارس مرمى اتحاد مدني مسئولية الخسارة مشيراً إلى  أن ثلاثة أهداف من الأهداف الأربعة جاءت من تسلل واضح وقال إن الحكم تعامل  مع فريقه بقسوة واحتج على طرد واصل وقال مصعب ايضاً إن فريقه تأثر بغياب  باشري وجمال ورأى حسن تاج السر سكرتير اتحاد مدني أنهم سيسعون إلى تسجيل  لاعبين جيدين في التسجيلات المقبلة وذكر أن محمد الطيب قادر على وضع الفريق  في الاتجاه الصحيح وأنهم يدعمونه من أجل تحقيق النجاحات لافتاًإلى أن  الدوري مازال في بدايته وفريقه يستطيع العودة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخيالة يقسون على الرومان ويكتفون برباعية

    انتهت مباراة هلال الفاشر واتحاد مدني بفوز أصحاب الأرض بأربعة أهداف  نظيفة ورفع الخيالة رصيدهم إلى عشر نقاط وكانت المباراة شهدت طرد واصل  الفاتح لاعب اتحاد مدني في بداية اللقاء وسجل أهداف أصحاب الأرض منير هدفين  وهدف لكل من كول ومتوكل وقال عبد الباسط موسى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بهلال  الفاشر إن فريقه حقق نتيجة مهمة وكان الأفضل واعتبر أن الانتصار سيكون له  ما بعده بينما حمّل مصعب حارس مرمى اتحاد مدني مسئولية الخسارة مشيراً إلى  أن ثلاثة أهداف من الأهداف الأربعة جاءت من تسلل واضح وقال إن الحكم تعامل  مع فريقه بقسوة واحتج على طرد واصل وقال مصعب ايضاً إن فريقه تأثر بغياب  باشري وجمال ورأى حسن تاج السر سكرتير اتحاد مدني أنهم سيسعون إلى تسجيل  لاعبين جيدين في التسجيلات المقبلة وذكر أن محمد الطيب قادر على وضع الفريق  في الاتجاه الصحيح وأنهم يدعمونه من أجل تحقيق النجاحات لافتاًإلى أن  الدوري مازال في بدايته وفريقه يستطيع العودة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الاهلي الخرطوم يمطر شباك النيل بثلاثية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 
فاز الاهلي الخرطوم علي النيل الحصاحيصا بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل نالها زاهد حسين هدفين و هدف لكانوتيه ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 12 نقطة فيما تجمد النيل في نقاطه الــــــ(5) .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد مباريات الاسبوع الثامن : ــــ
( مع تبقي مباريتين مؤجلتين )


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل مباراة النسور وهلال الفاشر من يوم غداً للجمعة 11 أبريل


قررت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم في إجتماعها ظهر اليوم تأجيل مباراة النسور الخرطوم والهلال الفاشر ضمن مباريات الإسبوع التاسع لدوري سودانى الممتاز في دورته الأولي من يوم غد الثلاثاء إلى يوم الجمعة الموافق الحادي عشر من أبريل بإستاد الخرطوم وذلك نسبة لعدم تمكن بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادى هلال الفاشر من الوصول للخرطوم بسبب ظروف الطيران.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حقق اهلي الخرطوم فوزاً عريضاً على ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل أهداف الأهلي الثلاثة المحترف المالي الحسن وزاهد حسين ورفيدي ابراهيم.. بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده الى 12 نقطة وبقي النيل في نقاطه الخمس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافو الممتاز حتى الاسبوع التاسع : ــ

شميليس بيكيلي 6 اهداف
تراوري 6 اهداف
اوليفيه 5 اهداف
احمد الباشا 4 اهداف

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاهلي شندي يعبر الرابطة بهدف محمد عوض 


فاز الاهلي شندي مساء اليوم على الرابطة كوستي بهدف احرزه اللاعب محمد عوض  في المواجهة التي استضافها ملعب استاد شندي ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 18 نقطة في  المركز الثالث و تجمدت الرابطة في 13 نقطة في المركز الرابع

 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الاضافة الثرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي شندي يهزم الرابطة ويضيق الخناق على الهلال

ضيّق اهلي شندي الخناق على الهلال في المركز الثاني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها الحالية بعد فوزه على الرابطة كوستي بهدف لاعبه محمد عوض مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي ضمن الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرفع الأهلي رصيده الى 18 نقطة متساوياً مع الهلال في الرصيد فيما يلعب الأزرق غداً أمام الأمل عطبرة على ملعب الكاملين وللأهلي مباراة في الجولة التاسعة امام هلال كادوقلي يوم السبت المقبل وللهلال مباراة مؤجلة امام المريخ ستُقام يوم العاشر من مايو المقبل.. ومن جهته بقي الرابطة برصيد 13 نقطة في المركز الرابع عقب الخسارة امام الأهلي بهدف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد عوض يقود اهلي شندي للفوز على الرابطة


فاز أهلي شندي على الرابطة كوستي بهدف أحرزه محمد عوض مساء أمس على ملعب مدينة دار جعل ضمن مباريات الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ورفعت النمور رصيدها إلى 18 نقطة فيما بقي الرابطة في نقاطه الـ13 وكان الآرسنال فاز على الهلال بهدفين نظيفين واستمر في مشوار الانتصارات حيث أسقط الذئاب بهدف أمس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإستئنافات تقرر تأجيل مباراة الهلال والأمل للجمعة

علمت الزاوية أن إجتماع لجنة الإستئنافات خرج بقرار تأجيل مباراة الهلال والأمل عطبرة إلى الثامنة من مساء يوم الجمعة المقبل على أن تلعب بإستاد ود مدنى بدلا عن الكاملين وعللت اللجنة القرار بإعتذار شرطة الولاية عن التأمين لمباراة اليوم فى الكاملين.


*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الكسلاوي علي المتابعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يفوز على الاتحاد مدني بهدف 

حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزا مهما على الاتحاد مدني بهدف في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد ودمدني ليرفع الخرطوم رصيده الى 13 نقطة محتلا المركز الرابع ويبقى الاتحاد في نقاطه الاربع في المركز الثالث عشر قبل الاخير 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يهزم الاتحاد بهدف في مدني

حقق  الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً مهماً على مضيفه اتحاد مدني بهدف نظيف في المباراة  التي جمعت الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب الجزيرة ضمن مباريات الجولة التاسعة  من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل عاطف خالد هدف المباراة الوحيد وبالنتيجة  يرفع الخرطوم رصيده الى 13  نقطة فيما بقي الاتحاد في نقاطه الأربع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلاوية يتصارعان على النقاط بعطبرة

يشهد  ملعب استاد عطبرة في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم لقاء الأهلاوية أهلي  عطبرة وضيفه أهلي الخرطوم ضمن الجولة التاسعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز  ويتساوى الفريقان في النقاط ولكل 12 نقطة وجاءت نتائج الفريقين في المنافسة  متساوية حيث فاز كل فريق في ثلاث مباريات والتعادل في مثلها فيما تعرضا  للخسارة في مباراتين ويأمل كل فريق تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث  وفك الشراكة بينهما خصوصاً وأن الانتصار سيقفز بالفائز الى المركز الرابع  في المسابقة برصيد 15 نقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل موعد مباراة الأولاد والفهود

قرر الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم تعديل موعد مباراة الخرطوم الوطنى الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة ضمن مباريات الجولة العاشرة لدوري سودانى الممتاز في دورته الأولي لتلعب يوم السابع عشر من أبريل الجاري بدلاً عن يوم الخامس عشر منه بإستاد الخرطوم وذلك بعد قرار لجنة الحالات الطارئة بتعديل موعد مباراة الهلال الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة في الجولة التاسعة والتى ستلعب يوم الجمعة الحادى عشر من أبريل بإستاد مدنى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلاوية يتقاسمان النقاط بعطبرة

تقاسم فريقا اهلي عطبرة واهلي الخرطوم نقاط المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر امس بملعب عطبرة ضمن مباريات الجولة التاسعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وانتهت المباراة تعادلية من دون اهداف وفشل الفريقين في الوصول الى الشباك . وبالنتيجة رفع كل فريق رصيده الى 13 نقطة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مواجهات ساخنة في الممتاز اليوم

تقام عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ضمن منافسة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الخرطوم ومدني والفاشر لحساب الجولة التاسعة لدوري سوداني الممتاز في دورته الاولى .
يشهد استاد الخرطوم في مساء مواجهة المتذيل النسور برصيد نقطة واحدة مع ضيفه هلال الفاشر صاحب المركز التاسع برصيد 15 نقطة . فيما سيكون استاد مدني مسرحا للمواجهة التي تجمع بين الهلال العاصمي صاحب المركز الثاني برصيد 18 نقطة والامل عطبرة صاحب المركز العاشر برصيد 8 نقاط . ويحتضن ملعب الفاشر عصرا مواجهة مريخ الفاشر صاحب المركز الثامن برصيد 12 نقطة ونيل الحصاحيصا صاحب المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 5 نقطة في مباراة مهمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مريخ الفاشر يقهر النيل بهدفين دون رد ويقفز للمركز الرابع

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 
ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فاز المريخ الفاشر على النيل بهدفين دون رد نالهما مشرف زكريا و مدافع النيل في مرماه ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 15 نقطة و يبقي النيل في نقاطه الـــ(5) .بالنتيجة قفز مريخ الفاشر إلى المركز الرابع في روليت مسابقة الدوري الممتاز . رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 15 نقطة قافزاً للمركز الرابع فيما تجمد رصيد النيل في خمس نقاط في المركز الثاني عشر.

__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
النسور يكسب هلال الفاشر بهدفين

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

فاز النسور الامدرماني على هلال الفاشر بهدفين لهدف في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب استاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع من مسابقة الممتاز ليرتفع النسور بنقاطه الى 4 نقاط ويبقى الهلال في نقاطه ال 15 . وشهدت المباراة طرد اللاعب اشويل .

__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الهلال يعبر الامل بصعوبة بهدفين لهدف ويحتل المركز الثاني

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

خطف الهلال فوزا صعبا من الامل بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد ود مدني بعد ان حول تاخره بهدف الى فوز عبر كاريكا وعمر بخيت فيما نال هدف الامل احمد ابكر ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه الى 21 نقطة في المركز الثاني ويظل الامل عند 8 نقاط .
__________________
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز
سيد اسياد البلد في المقدمة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي شندي وهلال كادوقلي يختتمان مباريات الاسبوع التاسع

تختتم اليوم مباريات الاسبوع التاسع من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بلقاء وحيد يجمع فريقي الاهلي شندي وهلال كادوقلي في مواجهة مثيرة باستاد شندي . يدخل الاهلي المباراة برصيد 18 نقطة في المركز الثالث ويريد المزاحمة على مركزي الصدارة . فيما يتطلع هلال كادوقلي صاحب المركز ال 11 برصيد 8 نقاط الى العودة الى سكة الانتصارات بعد اربع خسائر متتالية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد الاسبوع التاسع




 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*​مشكورين يا شباب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي يقهر الأسود ويصعد للمركز الثاني بالاشتراك مع الهلال

صعد اهلي شندي الى المركز الثاني في ترتيب اندية الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الحالية بعد فوزه على ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بهدفين لهدف مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي في ختام الجولة التاسعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وبالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده الى 21 نقطة في المركز الثاني بالاشتراك مع الهلال الذي يملك ايضاً نفس الرصيد فيما يتفوق الهلال بفارق الاهداف ويملك الأزرق مباراة مؤجلة امام المريخ في قمة الدوري الممتاز.. وبالنتيجة بقي هلال كادوقلي برصيد ثماني نقاط في المركز الحادي عشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد اكتمال مباريات الاسبوع التاسع : ــــــــــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الاهلي شندي يواصل حصده للنقاط و يكسب هلال الجبال 2-1

كفرووتر / الخرطوم

واصل الاهلي شندي حصده للنقاط و فاز مساء اليوم على ضيفه الهلال كادوقلي بهدفين مقابل هدف نالهما عديس هنيستا و موسي الامين فيما احرز للاسود لاعب النمور محمد عوض في مرماه ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(21) نقطة في المركز الثالث متساويا مع الهلال الا ان الاخير يتفوق عليه بالاهداف .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة واحدة في الجولة العاشرة للدوري الممتاز اليوم

الذئاب تستضيف الفرسان بكوستي عصراً.. والطرفان يرفضان الهزيمة
برهان تية: مباريات الدوري دخلت مرحلة حاسمة.. نواجه فرقة شرسة ولسنا مستعدين لقبول الخسارة أمام جماهيرنا
التاج محجوب: لقاء الذئاب يعني الكثير لنا.. وعبد الرحيم أمبدة يؤكد: لن نفرط في النقاط
استقبالات حاشدة لبعثة الفرسان.. ومتوكل الخليلة وعمر سليمان يرفعان شعار الفوز على أصحاب الأرض

تُفتتح  الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز عصر اليوم على ملعب كوستي ويلتقي  الرابطة أهلي الخرطوم وتتواصل الجولة غداً حيث يلتقي الهلال مريخ الفاشر  عصراً فيما يلعب النسور مع اتحاد مدني مساءً على ملعب الخرطوم وتُستكمل  الجولة الخميس بثلاث مباريات ويستضيف النيل المريخ على ملعب الحصاحيصا فيما  يقابل هلال كادوقلي هلال الفاشر ويتقابل أهليا شندي وعطبرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة تكتسح الفرسان بثلاثية في الممتاز

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

فازت الرابطة كوستي على الاهلي الخرطوم بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز باستاد مدينة كوستي نالها جنجنيسة و مجدي امبده و اتاك لوال و فاز بنجومية المباراة مجدي امبده و بهذه النتيجة ارتفعت الرابطة بنقاطها الى 16 نقطة في المركز الرابع و تجمد الاهلي في نقاطه الــــ(13) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة يقسو على الأهلي الخرطوم بثلاثية في دوري سوداني الممتاز
ألحق فريق الرابطة من مدينة كوستي جنوب السودان خسارة قاسية بضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم حينما فاز عليه عصر اليوم 3-0 في إفتتاح مباريات الأسبوع العاشر من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
تقدم فريق الرابطة بهدف مبكر في أول دقيقتين من المباراة عن طريق قائد الفريق جَنْجَنٍيسَة وهو الهدف الذي لخبط حسابات الأهلي الخرطوم الذي فقد توازنه الفني تماما وأرتكب لاعبوه العديد من الأخطاء نتج عنها الهدف الثاني للفريق عن طريق لاعب الوسط المدافع مجدي أم بَدَّة في الدقيقة 28 من ضربة ثابتة.
وواصل أصحاب الأرض افضليتهم حتى أضاف مهاجم منتخب جنوب السودان أتاك لوال الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 85, ليعود الرابطة بهذه النتيجة إلى سكة الإنتصارات ويتعافى من خسارتين متتاليتين لحقتاه من المريخ والأهلي شندي ويرفع رصيده إلى 16 نقطة بينما أعادت النتيجة الأهلي الخرطوم لمربع الخسائر الذي غاب عنه لأربع مباريات متتالية حيث كان قد تعادل في مباراتين وفاز في مثلهما من آخر أربع مباريات وتجمد رصيده عند 13 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة يقسو على الأهلي الخرطوم بثلاثية في دوري سوداني الممتاز
ألحق فريق الرابطة من مدينة كوستي جنوب السودان خسارة قاسية بضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم حينما فاز عليه عصر اليوم 3-0 في إفتتاح مباريات الأسبوع العاشر من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
تقدم فريق الرابطة بهدف مبكر في أول دقيقتين من المباراة عن طريق قائد الفريق جَنْجَنٍيسَة وهو الهدف الذي لخبط حسابات الأهلي الخرطوم الذي فقد توازنه الفني تماما وأرتكب لاعبوه العديد من الأخطاء نتج عنها الهدف الثاني للفريق عن طريق لاعب الوسط المدافع مجدي أم بَدَّة في الدقيقة 28 من ضربة ثابتة.
وواصل أصحاب الأرض افضليتهم حتى أضاف مهاجم منتخب جنوب السودان أتاك لوال الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 85, ليعود الرابطة بهذه النتيجة إلى سكة الإنتصارات ويتعافى من خسارتين متتاليتين لحقتاه من المريخ والأهلي شندي ويرفع رصيده إلى 16 نقطة بينما أعادت النتيجة الأهلي الخرطوم لمربع الخسائر الذي غاب عنه لأربع مباريات متتالية حيث كان قد تعادل في مباراتين وفاز في مثلهما من آخر أربع مباريات وتجمد رصيده عند 13 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يتعادل مع الهلال سلبيا



نجح مريخ الفاشر في الحصول على نقطة في المباراة التي جمعته مع الهلال في الجولة العاشرة من دوري سوداني الممتاز ، عصر اليوم على ملعب النقعة في الفاشر ، وارتفع الهلال برصيده الى 22 نقطة والمريخ الفاشر الى 16 نقطة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يفرض التعادل السلبي على الهلال

فرض مريخ الفاشر التعادل السلبي على الهلال في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين عصر اليوم على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ضمن مباريات الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقدم الفريقان مستوىً جيداً طوال الشوطين بيد أن المهاجمين فشلوا في الوصول للشباك لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي ليرفع الهلال رصيده الى 22 نقطة في المركز الثاني ومريخ الفاشر الى 16 نقطة في المركز الرابع متساوياً مع الرابطة كوستي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدورى الممتاز سودانى 2014م






ترتيب دورى سودانى 
#

الفريق
ل
ف
ت
خ
له
عليه
فارق
نقاط



1

المريخ
8
7
1
0
27
5
+22
22



2

الهلال السوداني
9
7
0
1
18
3
+15
22



3

الأهلي شندي
9
6
3
0
14
4
+10
21



4

الرابطة كوستي
10
5
1
4
12
11
+1
16



5

Merreikh El-Fasher
10
4
3
2
10
9
+1
16



6

الخرطوم 3
9
3
4
2
5
5
+0
13



7

الأهلي الخرطوم
10
3
4
3
10
12
-2
13



8

El-Ahli Atbara
9
3
4
2
8
9
-1
13



9

Hilal El-Fasher
9
2
4
3
10
12
-2
10



10

الأمل عطبرة
9
2
2
5
8
11
-3
8



11

هلال كادقلي
9
2
2
5
7
12
-5
8



12

النيل
9
1
2
6
3
12
-9
5



13

النسور
9
1
1
7
4
17
-13
4



14

الاتحاد
9
1
1
7
2
16
-14
4












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور يهزم الاتحاد مدني بهدف



حقق فريق النسور الفوز على مضيفه الاتحاد مدني بهدف في الجولة العاشرة من دوري سوداني الممتاز في المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم..وجاء هدف النسور الوحيد في الشوط الاول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعادل مع النيل ويحافظ على الصدارة

فرض النيل الحصاحيصا التعادل السلبي على المريخ حامل اللقب عصر اليوم على ملعب الحصاحيصا ضمن مباريات الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرفع المريخ رصيده إلى 23 نقطة وقد يفقد الصدارة حال حقق أهلي شندي الفوز على أهلي عطبرة مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي وللارسنال 21 نقطة .
وحافظ المريخ على صدارة الدوري الممتاز بـ23 نقطة رغم ان الاحمر لم ينجح في تحقيق الفوز على مضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا عصر اليوم ، ورضخ المريخ للتعادل السلبي 0-0 مع النيل في الجولة العاشرة من دوري سوداني الممتاز
__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يكسب اسود الجبال بهدف

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 

فاز هلال الفاشر عصر اليوم على اسود الجبال بهدف احرزه نجمه هاشم سليمان في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الاول ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــ(13) نقطة و تجمد الهلال كادوقلي في نقاطه الـــ(8) في المركز الثامن .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يجلس على صدار ة الممتاز

جلس الاهلي شندي على صدارة الدوري الممتاز حينما فاز على الاهلي عطبرة مساء اليوم بهدف دون في الدقيقة 81 من المباراة التي استضافها ملعب شندي ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 24 نقطة في المركز الاول و ياتي المريخ ثانيا برصيد 23 و الهلال ثالثا برصيد 22 نقطة و تجمد الاهلي عطبرة في نقاطه الــــ(13) في المركز السابع . وكان الاهلي شندي استفاد من تعثر الهلال والمريخ بالتعادل في الفاشر والحصاحيصا. وانتظر جمهور شندي حتى الدقيقة 82 ليسجل صانع العاب اهلي شندي عماري هدف المباراة الوحيد بعد الاستفادة من عكسية اديس ، 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متصدر الممتاز بعد اسبوعه العاشر


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يكسب فهود الشمال بهدفين

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

ضمن مباريات الاسبوع العاشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فاز الخرطوم الوطني على الامل عطبرة بهدفين دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم نالهما صلاح نمر و احمد مارتن ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 16 نقطة و تجمد الامل في نقاط الـــ(8) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدارة الآرسنال تصطدم بمطب الفهود والقمة تترقب تعثره بعطبرة

    تشهد الجولة الحادية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي تنطلق  مبارياتها يوم الثلاثاء المقبل مباريات ساخنة من بينها لقاء أهلي شندي  المتصدر الذي يحل ضيفاً على الأمل بعطبرة في لقاء ساخن يبحث من خلاله  المتصدر إلى ضرب أكثر من عصفور بحجر واحد في اللقاء حيث يريد الأهلي تحقيق  الفوز وتعزيز موقعه في الصدارة بالاضافة إلى تحقيق الفوز الأول على الأمل  بعطبرة ولم يحقق الأهلي أي فوز على الأمل في المسابقة منذ صعوده عام 2011  وكانت نتيجة التعادل السلبي حاضرة في اللقاءات الثلاث بين الفريقين على  ملعب مدينة الحديد والنار وبدورهما يترقب فريقا القمة الهلال والمريخ تعثر  الأهلي في عطبرة قبل استقبالهما للخرطوم الوطني وهلال كادوقلي في نفس  الجولة من أجل استرداد الصدارة والوصافة معاً.. وكان الأهلي استفاد من تعثر  العملاقين في الجولة العاشرة أمام النيل ومريخ الفاشر بالتعادل السلبي  وانقض على الصدارة بعد فوزه على إكسبريس عطبرة بهدف رافعاً رصيده إلى 24  نقطة وبفارق نقطة عن المريخ الثاني وثلاث نقاط عن الهلال الثالث.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الاسبوع الحادي عشر للممتاز  :  ـــــ

الثلاثاء 22 ابريل

النيل الحصاحيصا × النسور
الرابطة كوستي × هلال الفاشر
الامل عطبرة × اهلي شندي
الهلال × الخرطوم الوطني

الاربعاء 23 ابريل

الاهلي عطبرة × الاتحاد ودمدني
المريخ × الهلال كادوقلي

الخميس 24 ابريل

الاهلي الخرطوم × المريخ الفاشر


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع العاشر :  ــــــ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺃﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﻧﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻳﺤﻞ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﻟﺔ ﻳﺼﻄﺪﻣﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﺋﺎﺏ

ﺗﺠﺮﻱ  ﻋﺼﺮ ﻭ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﻧﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺳﺒﻮﻋﻪ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺴﺨﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭﻫﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺠﺮﻱ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻧﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻜﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ (16) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺸﻲ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ (13) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺸﻬﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﺎﻥ  ﻣﻦ ﺗﻄﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻭ ﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ .

ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﺘﺠﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺤﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺸﻲ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ (7) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪ  ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻷﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻟﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ (5) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭ ﻫﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ  ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﺷﺮﺱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻳﺨﻄﻄﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﻬﺮﻭﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ  ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺮﺓ

ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍلمباراة ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ (ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ) ﻓﻴﺠﻤﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻻﺋﺤﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ على ملعب عطبره ﻓﺎﻷﻭﻝ ﻳﺨﻄﻂ ﻟﻼﻣﺴﺎﻙ ﺑﺰﻣﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻭ ﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﻌﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻟﻤﺴﺢ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ  ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺰﻭﺯﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﺮﺯ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ  ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭ ﻟﻪ (8) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﻀﺎﻋﻒ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺄﺳﺎﺗﻪ .

  وﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺍبعة يلتقي ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ  ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ , ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ (22) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻟﻪ (16)  ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻭ ﻓﻮﺯ الهلال ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﻮﺯ  ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﺃﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﺍﻭ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ  ﻣﺆﻗﺘﺎ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اﺭﺑﻊ ﺟﻮﻻﺕ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ



ﺗﺒﺪﻭ  ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ  ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻫﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻝ 11 ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ  ﺳﻴﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺤﻞ  ﺿﻴﻔﺎ على ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ  ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ , ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺳﻴﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ  ﺍﻵﺧﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺳﻬﻠﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩوﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﺢ ﺑﺄﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ.
ﻭﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺑﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻳﺠﻤﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﻞ 
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﺏ 16 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺃﻣﺎ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﺣﻘﻖ ﻓﻮﺯﺍ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﺭﺻﻴﺪﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ 13 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ  ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺸﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ  ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻔﺾ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﺘﺼﺎﺭﻉ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮ,  ﻓﺎﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ 6 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﻟﻠﻨﺴﻮﺭ 7 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻝ 12 ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﻌﻢ  ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻭﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﻓﻮﺯ ﺃﻱ  ﻣﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻹﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ .

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*القمه بقت تترقب تعطل اهل شندي هههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الدوري الممتازامس ..الفهود تكسب الارسنال ..النسور يعبر النيل ..والذئاب وهلال الفاشر حبايب …!!

جرت  عصر ومساء امس العديد من المباريات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث تعادل  فريقا الرابطة وهلال الفاشر باستاد كوستي 1/1وبالنتيجة ارتفع الذئاب الي  17نقطة في المركز الرابع وهلال الفاشر 14نقطة ،خالد العلمين مدافع الرابطة  نال النجومية بينما حصل محمدحسن حمدتو لاعب الرابطة ومتوكل لاعب هلال  الفاشر  على جائزتي اسبوع المرورالعربي من مرور ولاية النيل الابيض،وفي  الحصاحيصا تمكن النسور بعشرة لاعبين عقب طرد الحكم لسارقو المحترف الغاني  من الفوز علي تماسيح النيل بهدفين مقابل هدف احرز للضيوف شويل هدفين بينما  نال عبد الله عيسي هدف اصحاب الارض وبالنتيجة ارتفع النسور الي 10نقاط وبقي  النيل في رصيد 6نقاط ..وباستاد عطبرة تمكن الامل من الفوز علي اهلي شندي  في مباراة تقدم فيها الارسنال بهدف السبق وادرك الفهود التعادل والفوز عن  طريق الطاهر حماد الذي احرز ثنائية في شباك الضيوف ونال نجومية المباراة  وبالنتيجة يرتفع الامل بنقاطه الي 11نقطة بينما بقي الاهلي في 24نقطة وفقد  الصدارة التي جلس عليها لاسبوع واحد فقط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتجاوز الخرطوم بثنائية


    قاد البديل صلاح الجزولي الهلال إلى فوز صعب على الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين  لهدف في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن الجولة  الحادية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.. وكان الشوط الأول انتهى بتقدم  الخرطوم بهدف سجله محمد
    موسى فيما أدرك المالي كوليبالي التعادل  للفرقة الزرقاء قبل أن يسجل صلاح الجزولي الهدف الثاني للهلال قبل دقيقة  واحدة من دخوله بديلاً للمالي كوليبالي في الدقيقة 80.. بالنتيجة رفع  الهلال رصيده إلى 25 نقطة وصعد للصدارة مؤقتاً مستفيداً من خسارة اهلي شندي  امام الأمل بعطبرة بهدفين وتجمد رصيد الخرطوم الوطني في 16 نقطة وحصل عاطف  خالد مدافع الخرطوم على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني  الراعي الرسمي للبطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ الدوري السوداني الممتاز - الاسبوع 11 :

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

• الهلال (2 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني

• الرابطة كوستي (1 : 1) هلال الفاشر

• النيل الحصاحيصا (0 : 2) النسور

• الأمل عطبرة (2 : 1) اهلي شندي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي عطبرة يستقبل الاتحاد بمدينة الحديد والنار

يشهد  ملعب استاد عطبرة في الثامنة الا ربعاً من مساء اليوم لقاء الأهلي واتحاد  مدني ضمن الجولة الحادية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويسعى الطرفان للفوز  والحصول على النقاط الثلاث ولأهلي عطبرة 13 نقطة يسعى إلى تحقيق الفوز  والحصول على النقاط الثلاث فيما لاتحاد مدني أربع نقاط فقط في المركز  الأخير ويأمل الاتحاد العودة إلى السكة الصحيحة عبر مباراة اليوم حيث يسعى  إلى تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية العودة بالنقاط الثلاث إلى مدني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبحث عن الصدارة أمام الأسود الليلة

يبحث  المريخ عن صدارة النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز عندما يستقبل  هلال كادوقلي في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن مباريات  الجولة الحادية عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويتطلع المريخ الى الفوز  والصعود الى الصدارة مستفيداً من خسارة أهلي شندي أمام الأمل وتوقف رصيده  في 24 نقطة فيما تصدر الهلال المسابقة مؤقتاً بفوزه على الخرطوم بهدفين  لهدف رافعاً رصيده إلى 25 نقطة ويخوض الأحمر اللقاء وفي رصيده 23 نقطة وكان  تعادل في آخر جولة أمام النيل الحصاحيصا ويأمل العودة إلى الانتصارات وكان  المريخ فتح ملف لقاء اليوم بعد العودة من الحصاحيصا وأدى سلسلة من  التدريبات قبل أن يختتم برنامجه أمس ويختار الألماني قائمة اللقاء فيما أدى  هلال كادوقلي ثلاثة تدريبات بالخرطوم وأنهى تحضيراته صباح أمس ووضع ماو  اللمسات الأخيرة وأكد جاهزية فريقه وكان الاحمر برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراة  اليوم أمام هلال كادوقلي وادى حصة صباح أمس على ملعبه وضع من خلالها  الألماني اوتوفيستر المدير الفني اللمسات الأخيرة وشارك في المران كل  اللاعبين عدا المصابين وخضع لاعبو الأحمر إلى تدريبات متنوعة وركّز المدرب  على التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء واللمسة الواحدة والسرعة وانتظم اللاعبون  في معسكر مغلق بُعيد المران
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الكسلاوي علي المتابعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم هلال كادوقلي 2/4 ويصعد الصدارة



صعد  المريخ الى صدارة النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه على  ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بأربعة اهداف لهدفين في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين مساء  اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن الجولة الحادية عشرة من المسابقة ورفع المريخ  رصيده الى 26 نقطة في الصدارة بفارق نقطة عن الهلال الثاني ونقطتين عن اهلي  شندي الثالث وانهى المريخ الشوط الاول متقدماً بهدفين سجلها الايفواري  اوليفيه فيما اضاف المالي تراوري مثلهما فيما سجل هدفي هلال كادوقلي خالد  حماد وعبده جابر وتجمد رصيد الهلال في ثماني نقاط في المركز الثاني عشر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي عطبرة يجتاز الاتحاد بثلاثية


حقق أهلي عطبرة فوزاً صعباً على ضيفه اتحاد مدني بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين مساء  اليوم على ملعب عطبرة ضمن الجولة الحادية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.  احرز اهداف الاكسبريس جمعة وسيف الدمازين وابوستة.. بالنتيجة رفع الاهلي  رصيده الى 16 نقطة فيما بقي الاتحاد في نقاطه الأربع في المركز الأخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي والمريخ الفاشر يختتمان الجولة 11 بالخرطوم الليلة

يختتم  فريقا اهلي الخرطوم ومريخ الفاشر مباريات الجولة الجولة الحادية عشرة من  بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويلتقي الفريقان في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب  الخرطوم ويتطلع كل طرف إلى الفوز ويخوض أصحاب الأرض والضيافة اللقاء وفي  رصيدهم 13نقطة بينما للسلاطين 16 وأكد التاج محجوب المدير الفني للفرسان  جاهزية فريقه ولفت إلى أنهم يستهدفون الفوز فيما قال يوسف الصيني مساعد  مدرب السلاطين إن اللقاء صعب لكنهم في حاجة إلى النقاط الثلاث.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رباعي المريخ يتصدر قائمة الهدافين بالممتاز

تصدر رباعي المريخ صدارة الهدافين بدوري سودتني الممتاز على النحو التالي : ـ

تراوري 8 اهداف
اوليفيه 7 اهداف
شميليس 6 اهداف
احمد الباشا 4 اهداف









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احرز هدف التعادل امام الفرسان .. العجب يقود السلاطين للمركز الخامس

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

في ختام مباريات الاسبوع الحادي عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز تعادل مساء اليوم الاهلي الخرطوم و مريخ الفاشر بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد الخرطوم احرز للاهلي مصعب عمر هدفين فيما احرز للسلاطين العجب و حسبو ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــ(17) نقطة في المركز الخامس و الاهلي لـــ(14) نقطة في المركز التاسع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد انتهاء الاسبوع الحادي عشر :  ـــــــــــــ





*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور الحبيب كسلاوى على المتابعة المستمرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة هدافو الممتاز حتى الان : ـــــــــــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الاسبوع الثاني عشر من الممتاز :  ــ

الثلاثاء 29 ابريل

الامل عطبرة × المريخ استاد عطبرة
الهلال × النيل الحصاحيصا استاد الخرطوم
الاتحاد ودمدني × الاهلي الخرطوم استاد ودمدني
الهلال الفاشر × الاهلي شندي استاد الفاشر

الاربعاء 30 ابريل

المريخ الفاشر × هلال كادوقلي استاد الفاشر
النسور × الاهلي عطبرة استاد الخرطوم

الخميس 1 مايو 

الخرطوم × الرابطة كوستي استاد الخرطوم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والأمل فى مواجهة ملتهبة وفيستر يتحسر على غياب الباشا وراجى

يحل  المريخ ضيفا على فهود الشمال مساء اليوم بملعب عطبرة فى مواجهة ملتهبة ضمن  الجولة الثانية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويسعى الفريقان إلى تحقيق  الفوز وحصد العلامة الكاملة..ويرغب أبناء المدرب الألمانى أتوفيستر الذى  تحسر على غياب الثنائى الباشا وراجي فى الوصول للنقطة 29 والحفاظ على  الصدارة بينما يتطلع الأمل للزيادة رصيده من 11 نقطة فى المركز العاشر.

مواجهة ساخنة فى الفاشر.. الخيالة يستدرجون النمور

يحل  الأهلي شندي ضيفا على هلال الفاشر عصر اليوم ضمن الجولة الثانية عشرة من  الدوري الممتاز ويسعى أصحاب الأرض بقيادة المدرب فاروق جبرة إلى تحقيق فوز  جديد وفى رصيدهم 14 نقطة بينما يتطلع النمور تحت إشراف الفاتح النقر إلى  العودة لسكة الإنتصارات من جديد بعد خسارتهم المفاجئة أمام الأمل فى الجولة  الماضية وفى رصيدهم 24 نقطة.

الأزرق يستضيف النيل على وقع القرعة الأفريقية والنابي يعدل فى التوليفة

يبحث  الهلال(25 نقطة) عن النقاط والأداء الجيد عندما يواجه ضيفه نيل  الحصاحيصا(6 نقاط) مساء اليوم بملعب الخرطوم فى الجولة الثانية عشرة من  الدوري الممتاز ويأمل أبناء المدرب التونسي نصرالدين النابى فى تقديم  مباراة رفيعة تمسح صورة العروض المتواضعة التى ظل يقدمها الفريق فى  المباريات الأخيرة علما بأن المواجهة ستأتى بعد ساعات قليلة من مراسم قرعة  مجموعات رابطة أبطال إفريقيا بالقاهرة ومن المتوقع أن يدفع النابي بالغزال  مهند الطهر منذ البداية ويستعيد خدمات المدافع سيف مساوي بجانب المهاجم  بكري المدينة وبالمقابل يسعى أبناء المدرب الوطنى مبارك سليمان إلى قلب  الطاولة على أصحاب الأرض ورفع رصيدهم من النقاط.

الاتحاد يستقبل الفرسان بمدني

يستقبل  اتحاد مدني في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب الجزيرة أهلي الخرطوم ضمن  مباريات الجولة الثانية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ولأصحاب الارض أربع  نقاط ويسعون إلى تحقيق الفوز الثاني في المسابقة بينما للأهلي 14 نقطة  ويتطلع للعودة بالعلامة الكاملة وأنهى الطرفان استعداداتهما ورفعا شعار  الفوز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطاهر حماد يقود الأمل لتعادل مثير أمام المريخ ويهدي الصدارة للهلال

قاد  الطاهر حماد قائد الأمل عطبرة فريقه الى تعادل مثير امام المريخ في اللقاء  الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب عطبرة ضمن الجولة الثانية عشرة من  بطولة الدوري الممتاز ونجح الطاهر في احراز هدف التعادل للفهود في الدقيقة  98 بعد أن كان فريقه متأخراً بهدف سجله المالي تراوري في الدقيقة 55  وبالنتيجة يرفع المريخ رصيده الى 27 نقطة ليتراجع للمركز الثاني خلف الهلال  الذي صعد للصدارة بفوزه على النيل بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة مساء اليوم ورفع  الامل الى 12 نقطة في المركز العاشر.

هلال الفاشر يكسب الاهلي شندي بهدفين لهدف
فاز  الهلال الفاشر على الاخلي شندي بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما  عصر امس بالفاشر ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 17 نقطة و تجمد الاهلي في نقاط 24  نالهما كول فيما نال هدف الاهلي اديس.

الفرسان والرومان يتقاسمون النقاط بمدني
تقاسم  فريقا أهلي الخرطوم واتحاد مدني نقاط المباراة التي جمعت بينهما مساء  اليوم على ملعب مدني ضمن الجولة الثانية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز  وتعادل الفريقان بهدفين لكل ليرفع الاتحاد رصيده إلى خمس نقاط ومازال في  المركز الأخير فيما رفع الأهلي رصيده إلى 15 نقطة.

الهلال يكسب النيل بثلاثية ويصعد للصدارة
صعد  الهلال لصدارة النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه الكبير  على ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم  ضمن الجولة 12 من المسابقة واستفاد الهلال من سقوط المريخ في عطبرة  بالتعادل الايجابي امام الأمل ليصعد لصدارة المسابقة برصيد 28 نقطة فيما  للمريخ 27 نقطة وانهى الهلال الشوط الاول متقدماً بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما  محمد احمد بشة ونزار حامد فيما اضاف الهدف الثالث في الحصة الثانية عن طريق  صلاح الجزولي وبالنتيجة تجمد رصيد النيل في ست نقاط في المركز قبل الأخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الفاشر يستضيف الأسود بالفاشر والنسور تستقبل الإكسبريس بالخرطوم

تُقام  عصر ومساء اليوم مباراتان ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية عشرة من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز بكل من الفاشر والخرطوم.. فعلى ملعب النقعة بالفاشر يلتقي  فريقا مريخ السلاطين وضيفه هلال كادوقلي ويخوض أصحاب الأرض والضيافة اللقاء  وفي رصيدهم17 نقطة ويتطلعون إلى تحقيق فوز جديد بينما لهلال كادوقلي ثماني  نقاط ويرغب في العودة لسكة الفوز بعد ست هزائم متتالية وأنهى الفريقان  استعداداتهما للقاء وكل رفع شعار الفوز.. وعلى ملعب الخرطوم يحل أهلي عطبرة  ضيفاً على النسور في الثامنة من مساء اليوم ويرغب أصحاب الأرض في متابعة  الصحوة بعد أن حققوا ثلاثة انتصارات متتالية وحصلوا على 10 نقاط في  المسابقة بينما
يرغب الإكسبريس في العودة بالعلامة الكاملة وكان أهلي عطبرة جمع حتى الآن 16 نقطة وأكد لاعبوه قدرتهم على كسب الرهان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مريخ الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي يتعادلان 3/3 والسلاطين يصعدون للمركز الرابع



صعد  مريخ الفاشر الى المركز  الرابع في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عقب تعادله مع  ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة  اهداف لكل عصر اليوم على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر في  مباراة مثيرة بين الطرفين  وشهدت تسجيل ستة أهداف حيث بدأ الهلال بالتسجيل  اولاً عن طريق هدافه عبده  جابر فيما ادرك  مصعب العلمين التعادل للمريخ واحرز خالد حماد الهدف  الثاني للهلال وادرك  المخضرم فيصل العجب التعادل للسلاطين الذين تقدموا  بهدف ثالث عن طريق عبد  الرحمن كرنقو من ركلة جزاء فيما نجح صالح الأمين في  ادراك التعادل للهلال  وبالنتيجة يرفع المريخ رصيده الى 18 نقطة في المركز  الرابع مؤقتاً وبفارق  نقطة عن الرابطة كوستي الذي يلعب غداً امام الخرطوم  الوطني فيما رفع هلال  كادوقلي رصيده الى تسع نقاط. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور يجتاز أهلي عطبرة بهدف





واصل  النسور الامدرماني صحوته وحقق الفوز الرابع على التوالي على ضيفه  أهلي  عطبرة بهدف في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب  الخرطوم ضمن  الجولة الثانية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرفع الفريق  رصيده الى 13  نقطة نقطة متقدماً للمركز التاسع فيما بقي  أهلي عطبرة  الـ16في نقاطه الـ14 في المركز الثامن.. يذكر أن النسور كان  تعرض للخسارة  في مبارياته السبع الأولى في المنافسة قبل أن يستفيق بالتعادل  أمام الأمل  عطبرة في الجولة الثامنة ويحقق ثلاثة انتصارات متتالية على  هلال الفاشر  والنسور واتحاد مدني قبل أن يفوز مجدداً مساء اليوم على أهلي  عطبرة بهدف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوماندوز يستقبلون الذئاب في ختام الاسبوع 12 بالممتاز



يسدل  الستار على مباريات الاسبوع قبل الاخير للدورة الاولى لدوري سوداني  الممتاز مساء اليوم باللقاء الذي يجمع الخرطوم الوطني صاحب المركز السابع  برصيد 16 نقطة وضيفه الرابطة كوستي صاحبة المركز الخامس برصيد 17 نقطة على  ملعب استاد الخرطوم في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية وشرسة من واقع المستويات  المميزة التي ظل يقدمها الفريقان في الدوري والنتائج الجيدة التي يحققانها  في المنافسة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يجتاز الرابطة بثلاثية ويصعد للمركز الرابع



   صعد الخرطوم الوطني للمركز الرابع من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز برصيد 19 نقطة  بعد فوزه على ضيفه الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة أهداف لهدف مساء اليوم على ملعب  الخرطوم وتجمد رصيد الرابطة في 17 نقطة وكان صلاح الأمير افتتح التسجيل  لأصحاب الأرض فيما أدرك جنجنيسا التعادل للرابطة وأضاف بدر الدين قلق الهدف  الثاني فيما سجل معاذ القوز الهدف الثالث للخرطوم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الثاني عشر للممتاز : ــــــــ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال ينفرد بالصدارة لاول مرة ..والنسور يتحول إلى ظاهرة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••  •••••
 كتب : بدر الدين بخيت

شهدت  مباريات الأسبوع ال12 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز والتي إكتملت يوم أمس  الخميس بفوز الخرطوم الوطني على الرابطة, أحداثا جديدة ومؤثرة, علاوة على  حدة السباق والتنافسية التي تجلت بوضوح في كل مراكز الترتيب, وخرجت أندية  عن عزلة الإنتصارات واستمرت أخرى في تشكيل ظاهرة تستحق الدراسة.

تباينت  نتائج المباريات ما بين التعادل المثير كما حدث في مباراة مريخ الفاشر  وضيفه هلال كادقلي والتي إنتهت 3-3 , وتعادل بطعم الخسارة كما حدث للمريخ  مع مضيفه الأمل عطبرة بنتيجة 1-1, إلى جانب تعادل بطعم الفوز كالذي خرج به  الأهلي الخرطوم أمام مضيفه الإتحاد حيث حول الأهلي خسارته بهدفين إلى  تعادل, إلى جانب الفوز العريض كما في مباراة الهلال وضيفه النيل والتي  إنتهت بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في شباك الآخير, وكذلك فوز الخرطوم الوطني العريض  أمس على الرابطة من مدينة كوستي جنوب السودان 3-1, بينما كانت مباراة  النسور التي فاز بها على ضيفه العنيد الأهلي عطبرة 1-0 هي الأكبر شحا في  الأهداف.

وكشفت النتائج أعلاه عن تميز الأسبوع بأنه ثاني أعلى معدل  في أحراز الأهداف والتي بلغت 23 هدفا, وكان الأسبوع الذي سبقه وهو الأسبوع  ال11قد شهد أعلى نسبة تحرز هذا الموسم وبلغت 27 هدفا.

النتائج جعلت  الهلال يتصدر لأول مرة هذا الموسم وذلك بعد ما تبادل مع المريخ الترتيب بعد  تعادل الآخير البائس في عطبرة, ويرفع رصيده إلى 28 نقطة بفاق نقطة عن  المريخ وبفارق اربع نقاط عن الأهلي شندي الثالث, المدهش في ترتيب المقدمة  أن الثلاثي المذكور لم يهنأ بالجلوس عليها سوى مرة واحدة خلال الأسابيع  الثلاث الماضية, ولكن الثنائي الهلال والمريخ إرتاحا كثيرا من المطاردة  اللصيقة لهما من الأهلي شندي .

وعبر فريق النسور عن ظاهرة غير عادية  لفريق خسر المباريات السبع الأولى ليأتي ويتعادل في المباراة الثامنة  ويفوز في المباريات الأربع الممتتالية رافعا رصيده إلى 13 نقطة مرتقيا لوسط  الترتيب مقلقا مضاجع أكثر من خمس أندية, الفريق الثاني الذي اصبح مزعجا  للآخرين هو هلال الفاشر الصاعد والذي أوجع الأهلي شندي ملحقا به الخسارة  الثانية على التوالي, وأصبح هلال الفاشر من المزاحمين على الترتيب الرابع.

النتيجة  اللافتة كانت تلك التي خرج بها هلال كادقلي وهو ينتزع تعادلا ثمينا جدا  بنتيدة 1-1 مع مضيفه مريخ الفاشر وقيمة التعادل في أنه أوقف سجل الخسائر  المتتالية للفريق عند الرقم 7 وأنه جاء أمام فريق عنيد وشرس لا يعرف  الخسارة أو التعادل على ملعبه إلا أمام القمة.

وقفز الخرطوم بكل هدؤ  وثقة إلى المركز الرابع برصيد 19 نقطة حيث إبتسم المدير الفني للفريق حمزة  الجمل المصري كثيرا بعد ما توصل آخيرا لتشكيلته الاساسية وتعرف على قدرات  لاعبيه وظل الفريق منذ الأسبوع الثامن في تصاعد على صعيد الآداء والنتائج,  ونجاح الجمل الفني يقود إلى الحديث عن بورصة المدربين التي حدثت بها هزة  عنيفة تمثلت في إستقالة المدير الفني للهلال التونسي-البلجيكي نصر الدين  النابي فقد إستقال الرجل كما ذكر لأسباب تتعلق بالأجواء المحيطة بعمله  بالفريق والتي وصفها بغير الصحية وقد ترك الفريق متصدرا, ووضعه بمجموعات  دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد غياب دام سنتين, ويستحق المدرب ماو الثناء على  تطويع الظروف الصعبة التي يعمل فيها وهو يوقف خسائر متتالية عن هلال  كادقلي.

وأخيرا فإن النيل والإتحاد يغردان بشكل منفرد في الترتيب الآخير وتعقدت مهام مدربيهما مبارك سليمان ومحمد الطيب كثيرا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب على بعد هدف وحيد من الرقم القياسي



بالهدف  الذى سجله فيصل العحب فى مرمي هلال كادوقلي وصل اللاعب برصيده الى 115 هدف  فى بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليصبح على بعد هدف واحد للمهاجم النيجيري كلتشي  الذى سجل 116 هدف بشعاري الهلال والمريخ فى بطولة الممتاز .
العجب قد قد  اعتزال فى منتصف العام الماضي 2013 بعد ان نجح فى تسجيل 111 هدف مع المريخ  ليضيف اليهم 4 اهداف اخري بشعار فريق مريخ الفاشر . الان الفرصة متاحة  امام العجب ليتمكن من استعادة عرش الهدافين فى بطولة الدوري الممتاز  ومعادلة رقم النيجيري كلتشي ويمكن ايضا ان يتخطاه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الاسبوع ال 13

الاثنين 5 مايو

النيل الحصاحيصا × الرابطة كوستي
الهلال كادوقلي × الامل عطبرة
الهلال الفاشر × المريخ
الاتحاد ودمدني × المريخ الفاشر
الاهلي الخرطوم × النسور
الاهلي شندي × الخرطوم الوطني
الاهلي عطبرة × الهلال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف ينال جائزة افضل لاعب في مباراة المريخ والامل عطبرة في الاسبوع ال 12



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أضواء على الجولة 12 لدوري سوداني الممتاز

الطاهر حماد يطيح بصدارة المريخ في الدقيقة 98
الكوماندوز يروضون الذئاب ويقفزون للمركز الرابع.. والخيالة يعمقون جراح النمور
أسود الجبال تضع حداً لهزائمها في النقعة.. والفوز الرابع للنسور

مامون أبوشيبة

شهدت الجولة 12 تحولاً في مقعد الصدارة الذي ارتقى اليه الهلال إثر فوزه على النيل في الخرطوم وتعثر المريخ بالتعادل في عطبرة أمام الأمل إثر هدف قاتل للطاهر حماد جاء في الدقيقة 98 أي مع نهاية المباراة الماراثونية.. كما شهدت الجولة هزيمة ثانية لأهلي شندي أمام هلال الفاشر ولكنه بقي في المركز الثالث.. بينما صعد الخرطوم الوطني للمركز الرابع بفوزه الكبير على الرابطة الذي تراجع من الرابع للسابع.. وأوقف هلال كادوقلي سلسلة هزائمه والتي وصلت لست هزائم متتالية بعد أن تعادل مع مريخ الفاشر في عقر داره بالنقعة.. وأوشك اتحاد مدني أن يوقف هزائمه المتتالية على حساب ضيفه أهلي الخرطوم الذي فاجأه بهدف تعادلي قاتل في الدقيقة 96 على ملعب مدني.

الأزرق يعبر النيل بسهولة ويتصدر

لم يجد الهلال صعوبة لعبور ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا حيث تغلب عليه بثلاثية نظيفة استهلها بشة في الدقيقة الأولى من حالة انفراد إثر كرة أرسلها له سيدبيه من أول هجمة للفريق.. ونال الهدف الثاني نزار حامد عند نهاية الحصة الأولى مستفيداً من تمريرة الجزولي الذي اختتم الثلاثية في الدقيقة 71 من كرة تقدم بها فداسي وسلمها له داخل قوس منطقة الجزاء ليسدد الجزولي كرة أرضية قوية أخذت طريقها للمرمى يمين الحارس هاني ماهر، وبالنتيجة ارتفع الهلال لرصيد 28 نقطة محتلاً الصدارة بعد تعثر منافسه المريخ في عطبرة، أما النيل فبقي برصيد ست نقاط في المركز قبل الأخير.

الفهود تجرّد المريخ من الصدارة

فاجأ الأمل عطبرة ضيفه المريخ بهدف تعادلي قاتل للمهاجم الطاهر حماد جاء في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع للشوط الثاني والذي امتد لتسع دقائق بأمر الحكم وديدي الفاتح، وكان المريخ قد تقدم عن طريق المالي محمد تراوري في الدقيقة 58 إثر كرة سددها فيصل موسى ارتطمت بقدم المدافع لترتفع لأعلى وقبل وصولها للأرض يغمزها تراوري في ظهر المرمى على يمين الحارس مرتضى.. النتيجة أفقدت المريخ صدارة المنافسة بارتفاع رصيده إلى 27 نقطة خلف نده الهلال بنقطة واحدة، بينما ارتفع رصيد الأمل إلى 12 نقطة ورغم ذلك تراجع من المركز العاشر للحادي عشر بعد أن تقدم عليه فريق النسور.

الكوماندوز يقفزون للمركز الرابع

حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً كبيراً وثميناً على ضيفه الرابطة كوستي بنتيجة 3/1.. بكّر صلاح الأمير بالهدف الأول في الدقيقة التاسعة إثر كرة انخرط بها محمد موسى وسدد بدون تركيز مع مزاحمة المدافع وقبل أن تمر الكرة للآوت يتدخل صلاح الأمير المتابع ويضعها في المرمى وحقق محمد علي جنجنيسا التعادل بأجمل هدف بتسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء في مقص المرمى، وفي الدقيقة 32 ينفذ بدرالدين قلق ركلة ركنية تذهب الكرة للحارس عبد العزيز الذي يلتقطها ولكنه يفلتها لتسقط خلفه في المرمى كهدف استروبيا غريب، وفي الدقيقة 84 يؤمن البديل معاذ القوز باحراز الهدف الثالث إثر ركلة حرة جانبية رفعها قلق ليسدد معاذ برأسه تخصصية في المرمى وبالنتيجة قفز الخرطوم لرصيد 19 نقطة في المركز الرابع وبقي الرابطة برصيد 17 نقطة وتراجع للسابع.

تعادل مثير بين السلاطين والاسود في النقعة

في مباراة مثيرة وقوية تعادل مريخ الفاشر مع ضيفه هلال كادوقلي 3/3 بكر عبده جابر باحراز الهدف الأول للضيوف من كرة جاءته في منطقة الظل ليتقدم ويراوغ الحارس ويضع الكرة في المرمى، ونجح مصعب العلمين في تحقيق التعادل في الدقيقة 35 إثر عكسية من الجانب الأيمن حولها مباشرة للمرمى، وفي الدقيقة 49 يحرز خالد حماد الهدف الثاني للضيوف إثر ركلة حرة جانبية حولها مباشرة للمرمى، وبعد دقائق قليلة تمكن المخضرم فيصل العجب من تحقيق التعادل مستفيداً من كرة عرضية سددها مباشرة في المرمى، وفي الدقيقة 55 يحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء لمريخ الفاشر تحقق التقدم لأصحاب الأرض عن طريق كرنقو، وفي الدقيقة 80 وإثر ركلة حرة بعيدة للضيوف ترسل الكرة عالية يرتقي لها صالح الأمين ويحولها برأسه في أقصى الزاوية عند أسفل القائم كهدف تعادل، وبالنتيجة يرتفع مريخ الفاشر إلى رصيد 18 نقطة ويبقى بالمركز الخامس بينما ارتفع رصيد الأسود إلى تسع نقاط ليبقى بالمركز الثاني عشر.

النسور تواصل الانتصارات

واصل فريق النسور انتفاضته وحقق الفوز الرابع على التوالي على حساب ضيفه أهلي عطبرة بالخرطوم، حيث كسب بهدف وحيد جاء في الدقيقة 50 من ركلة حرة أمام منطقة الجزاء سددها حمزة ابونائب مباشرة في المرمى لخطأ تنظيم الحائط البشري، وبالنتيجة ارتفع النسور لرصيد 13 نقطة وتقدم للمركز العاشر بينما بقي أهلي عطبرة برصيد 16 نقطة وتراجع للمركز الثامن.

الفرسان يخطفون أغلى تعادل في مدني

في مباراة مثيرة باستاد مدني تعادل الاتحاد مع ضيفه أهلي الخرطوم 2/2 وكان الاتحاد قد تقدم بهدفيه في الحصة الأولى عن طريق أيمن باشري من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 41 والنيجيري نويل في الدقيقة 42 وفي الحصة الثانية أحرز الحسن دياكتيه الهدف الأول للضيوف من كرة ميتة أخذت طريقها من تحت قدمي الحارس بينما خطف عمر الخليلة هدف التعادل الغالي في الدقيقة 96 إثر عكسية تحولت وسط زحام اللاعبين للمرمى وبالنتيجة يرتفع الأهلي لرصيد 15 نقطة في مركزه التاسع بينما ارتفع الاتحاد لرصيد خمس نقاط ولازال في المركز الأخير.

الخيالة يروضون النمور في النقعة

في مستهل الجولة 12 تلقى أهلي شندي الخسارة الثانية على التوالي أمام هلال الفاشر على ملعب النقعة بهدفين لهدف، وكان المهاجم محمد عبدالله كول قد بكر لأصحاب الارض من كرة أُرسلت عالية حاول مدافع أهلي شندي صدام ابعادها ولكنه يتعرض للدفع من ظهره عن طريق كول الذي وجد الكرة وسددها مباشرة للمرمى، وحقق الاثيوبي أديس التعادل في الدقيقة 42 مستفيداً من الكرة العرضية التي أرسلها جلال ابراهيم وفي الشوط الثاني عاد كول ليحرز هدف الترجيح لأصحاب الأرض من كرة عرضية تخطت الحارس الدعيع من تحت قدميه لتذهب لكول الذي أودعها المرمى وبالنتيجة يرتفع هلال الفاشر لرصيد 17 نقطة وتقدم للسادس بينما بقي أهلي شندي في المركز الثالث برصيد 24 نقطة.

تحت المجهر

·         أقوى هجوم المريخ (32 هدفاً) بفارق تسعة أهداف عن هجوم الهلال (23 هدفاً).

·         أقوى دفاع الهلال (4 أهداف) بفارق أربعة أهداف عن دفاع كل من المريخ وأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني (8 أهداف).

·         أضعف هجوم النيل (4 أهداف) ثم هجوم اتحاد مدني (6 أهداف).

·         أضعف دفاع اتحاد مدني (22 هدفاً) ثم دفاع هلال كادوقلي (20 هدفاً).

·         شهدت الجولة تسجيل 23 هدفاً نال منها المحترفون الأجانب أربعة أهداف فقط.

·         أكبر فوز حققه الهلال على النيل بنتيجة 3/صفر.

·         شهدت الجولة احتساب ركلتي جزاء لمريخ الفاشر أمام هلال كادوقلي وأحرز منها كرنقو، ولاتحاد مدني أمام أهلي الخرطوم وأحرز منها أيمن باشري.

·         شهدت الجولة حالة طرد واحدة للاعب هلال كادوقلي خالد حماد في لقاء فريقه أمام مريخ الفاشر.

فرق تقدمت

الفرق التي تقدمت في الجولة 12 هي الهلال من الثاني للأول والخرطوم الوطني من السادس للرابع وهلال الفاشر من الثامن للسادس والنسور من الـ11 إلى العاشر.

فرق تقهقرت

الفرق التي تراجعت مراكزها هي المريخ من الأول للثاني والرابطة كوستي من الرابع للسابع وأهلي عطبرة من السادس للثامن والأمل من العاشر للحادي عشر.

فرق في مراكزها

الفرق التي لم تتأثر مراكزها بنتائج الجولة 12 هي أهلي شندي الثالث ومريخ الفاشر الخامس وأهلي الخرطوم التاسع، وفرق المؤخرة هلال كادوقلي والنيل والاتحاد في المراكز من 12 إلى 14

تراوري يؤمّن صدارة الهدافين

بالهدف الذي أحرزه في مرمى الأمل بعطبرة رفع محترف المريخ المالي محمد تراوري رصيده إلى تسعة أهداف في مقدمة الهدافين بفارق هدفين عن زميله الايفواري اوليفيه صاحب السبعة أهداف ومن بعدهما زميلهما شيمليس بستة أهداف.

جنجنيسا أحلى الأهداف

أجمل أهداف الجولة 12 أحرزه لاعب الرابطة كوستي محمد علي جنجنيسا بعد فاصل من تبادل الكرة بالكعب انتهى بتمريرة للخلف لمحمد علي القادم من الوسط الذي أرسل صاروخاً في المقص البعيد كأروع الأهداف.

نجوم سوداني

من النجوم الحائزة على جوائز سوداني في الجولة 12 نذكر:

·         علاء الدين يوسف (المريخ)

·         نزار حامد (الهلال)

·         عبد الرحمن كرنقو (مريخ الفاشر)

·         قلق (الخرطوم الوطني)

·         الحسن كانوتيه (أهلي الخرطوم)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خمس مواجهات ساخنة في الدوري الممتاز اليوم

يستضيف ملعب استاد شندي في الثامنة الا ربعاً من مساء اليوم مواجهة مهمة  تجمع الأهلي والخرطوم الوطني في لقاء العودة لسكة الانتصارات لأصحاب الأرض،  الأهلي برصيد 24 نقطة في المركز الثالث، والخرطوم الوطني برصيد 19 نقطة في  المركز الرابع، فيما يرفض فريقا أهلي الخرطوم والنسور التفريط في النقاط  عندما يلتقي الفريقان في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن  الجولة الثالثة عشرة من الدوري الممتاز، الأهلي يحتل المركز التاسع برصيد  15 نقطة أما النسور فيحتل المركز العاشر برصيد 13 نقطة، ويبحث فريقا النيل  الحصاحيصا والرابطة كوستي عن العلامة الكاملة عندما يلتقيان في الخامسة إلا  ربعاً من عصر اليوم على ملعب الحصاحيصا ضمن الجولة الأخيرة من القسم  الأول، النيل برصيد ست نقاط فقط أما الرابطة كوستي برصيد 17 نقطة ويسعى  للفوز للحصول على المركز الرابع، يشهد ملعب استاد كادوقلي في الخامسة الا  ربعاً من عصر اليوم مباراة صعبة وشرسة تجمع الهلال وضيفه الأمل عطبرة،  وللأسود تسع نقاط فقط، أما الأمل عطبرة له 12 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحل ضيفا على هلال الفاشر
يحل  المريخ ضيفا على هلال الفاشر بملعب النقعة في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم  ضمن الجولة 13 من دوري سوداني الممتاز ، ويسعى المريخ الى تحقيق اول فوز  ولائي ، وكان الاحمر فشل في العودة بناقط كاملة من ثلاث رحلات ولائية الى  شندي والحصاحيصا وعطبرة ، ويبحث المريخ عن استرداد الصدارة التي فقدها  الاسبوع الماضي بعد تعثره في عطبرة ، ويسعى هلال الفاشر الى مواصلة  انتصاراته على اندية المدقمة حيث حقق الفوز في الجولة 12 على الاهلي شندي  2-1 .


الهلال يسعى لتجاوز مطب عطبرة
يسعى الهلال الى  البقاء في صدارة الدوري الممتاز ، عندما يحل ضيفا على الاهلي عطبرة مساء  اليوم ،ضمن الجولة 13 من دوري سوداني الممتاز ، وكان اهلي عطبرة عطل الهلال  في الموسم الماضي وحول الصدارة للمريخ في الاسابيع الاخيرة للدوري ، ويريد  الهلال الوصول الى النقطة 31 والمحافظة على الصدارة قبل مباراة القمة في  10 مايو المقبل، ولن يقود التونسي نصر الدين نابي فريق الهلال اليوم وستوكل  المهمة للمساعد مجدي مرجان.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات  الاسبوع الاخير من الدورة الاولى لدوري سوداني الممتاز : ـــــ

• الأهلي عطبرة (0 : 3) الهلال

• هلال الفاشر (0 : 2) المريخ

• الاتحاد ودمدني (0 : 0) المريخ الفاشر

• النيل الحصاحيصا (2 : 1) الرابطة كوستي

• اهلي شندي (0 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني

• الاهلي الخرطوم (1 : 1) النسور

• الهلال كادوقلي (1 : 1) الامل عطبرة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم هلال الفاشر بهدفي بله و تراوري ويعود بأول ثلاث نقاط كاملة من الولايات

حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على هلال الفاشر بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد النقعة ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع الاخير من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى (30) نقطة احرز اهداف المريخ بله و تراوري

عاد المريخ أمس إلى سكة الانتصارات حيث استطاع أن ينال ثلاث نقاط غالية من الولايات فى مباراته امام هلال الفاشر التى انتهت بهدفين دون مقابل ، احرزهما كابتن المريخ بله جابر والمالى مامادو تراورى على مدار شوطى المباراة ، بدأت المباراة عند الساعة السادسة مساءً بعد أن تأخر حكام المباراة عن الحضور بسبب الطائرة التى تأخرت كثيرًا فى الفاشر بسبب (الاتربة الهوائية) .
تشكيلة المريخ
ايهاب زغبير فى حراسة المرمى ، محمدعبدالله ضفر ، باسكال واوا ، بله جابر ، غاندى كاسينو ، رمضان عجب ، شيملس بيكلى ، علاء الدين يوسف ، فيصل موسى ، مامادو تراورى ، اوليفيه.

اجرى الجهاز الفنى للمريخ ثلاثة تبديلات فى المباراة، حيث ادخل راجى عبدالعاطى بديلاً للاثيوبى شمليس بيكلى ، ومرتضى كبير بديلاً للعاجى اوليفيه ، وابراهيم محجوب (ابراهومه) بديلاً للمالى مامادو تراورى .

حكام المباراة
ادارها طاقم تحكيم من كسلا بقيادة حافظ عبدالغنى حكم وسط ساعده محمد عثمان وعفيفى احمد .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يهزم الاكسبريس بثلاثية ويحافظ على الصدارة

حافظ  الهلال على صدارته للنسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه على  مضيفه اهلي عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء  اليوم على ملعب عطبرة ضمن الجولة الأخيرة من القسم الاول لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز وانهى الأزرق الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدفين احرزهما بشة ونزار حامد  فيما اضاف صلاح الجزولي الهدف الثالث في الحصة الثانية وبالنتيجة يرفع  الهلال رصيده الى 31 نقطة في الصدارة وبفارق نقطة عنه المريخ فيما تجمد  رصيد اهلي عطبرة في 16 نقطة وفي مباراة ثانية تعادل النسور واهلي الخرطوم  بهدف لكل مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ليرفع النسور رصيده الى 14 نقطة  والاهلي إلى 17 نقطة وبمدني سيطر التعادل السلبي على نتيجة مباراة الرومان  ومريخ الفاشر ليرفع الاتحاد رصيده الى ست نقاط ومازال في المؤخرة فيما رفع  المريخ رصيده الى 19 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيل يهزم الرابطة 

تمكن  النيل الحصاحيصا من تحقيق الفوز على الربطة كوستي 2-1 في المباراة التي  جمعت الفريقين عصر امس على ملعب الحصاحيصا ضمن الجولة 13 من دوري سوداني  الممتاز . سجل للنيل منتصر فرج الله والغاني ابراهيم عيسى بينما سجل للامل  مجدي امبده . بذلك يرتفع رصيد النيل الى 9 نقاط وتبقى الرابطة في نقاطها ال  17

التعادل يسيطر على مباراة هلال كادوقلي والأمل

،  وضمن نفس الجولة تعادل الامل عطبرة مع مضيفه هلال كادوقلي بهدف لكل .سجل  للهلال عبده جابر وعادل للامل احمد ابكر ليرتفع رصيد الامل الى 13 نقطة  والهلال الى 10 نقاط .

الفرسان والنسور يتعادلان 

تعادل  الاهلي الخرطوم والنسور بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد الخرطوم  سجل للاهلي زاهد حسين في الدقيقة 22 من الشوط الثاني و للنسور محمد زايد  في الدقيقة 43 من الشوط الثاني ، وبهذه النتيجة يرتفع الاهلي إلى (16) نقطة  والنسور إلى (14) نقطة

الرومان يوقفون زحف السلاطين

وفي مدني تعادل المريخ و الاتحاد بدون اهداف . ليرتفع رصيد مريخ الفاشر الى 19 نقطة والاتحاد الى 6 نقاط

والخرطوم تعود بنقطة ثمينة من شندي

وفرض  الخرطوم الوطني التعادل السلبي على الاهلي شندي بعد مباراة مثيرة بين  الطرفين. ليرتفع رصيد الاهلي شندي الى 25 نقطة في المركز الثالث والخرطوم  الى 20 نقطة في المركز الرابع .
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أضواء على الجولة 13 لدوري سوداني الممتاز



المريخ يتجاوز مطب النقعة.. والأزرق يكرر الثلاثية بالكربون
دموع التماسيح تتوقف.. وتراوري يبتعد في صدارة الهدافين

مامون أبوشيبة

في برمجة غير مسبوقة أُقيمت مباريات الجولة 13 للدوري الممتاز كلها في يوم واحد حيث استضافت كل ملاعب الممتاز مباريات الجولة السبع عدا ملعب كوستي.. وبانتصار كل من فريقي القمة وحدوث التعادل في أربع مباريات بجانب فوز النيل على الرابطة احتفظت الفرق بمراكزها حيث لم يطرأ أي تغيير في ترتيب الفرق الا في حدود ضيقة بفارق الأهداف حيث تقدم الرابطة كوستي رغم خسارته من المركز السابع للسادس بنسبة الأهداف المحرزة على حساب هلال الفاشر، بينما تقدم أهلي الخرطوم بفارق الأهداف من المركز التاسع للثامن على حساب أهلي عطبرة الذي تسببت خسارته الكبيرة امام الهلال في فقدان تميزه بالأهداف وتراجعه للتاسع.. وبنهاية مباريات الجولة 13 تكون كل الفرق قد أكملت مبارياتها في الدور الأول ليبقى اللقاء المؤجل بين فريقي القمة والذي يُقام يوم السبت القادم وستحدد نتيجته متصدر الدور الأول، وللهلال فرصتي الفوز والتعادل ليتوج بطلاً للدور الأول بينما لا بديل للمريخ سوى الفوز.

الهلال يؤمن الصدارة في عطبرة

حقق الهلال فوزاً كبيراً على مستضيفه أهلي عطبرة بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة نالها بشة في الدقيقة 20 إثر كرة أرسلها كاريكا من جانب الملعب ليرتقي لها بشة ويحولها برأسه للمرمى الخالي لحظة خروج الحارس عوض كافي، وفي الدقيقة 31 أضاف نزار حامد الهدف الثاني مستفيداً من الكرة التي هيأها له بشة هوائية من داخل منطقة الجزاء، واختتم صلاح الجزولي الثلاثية في الدقيقة 49 مستفيداً من تمريرة بشة، وبالنتيجة يرتفع الهلال لرصيد 31 نقطة محافظاً على الصدارة بفارق نقطة عن المريخ قبل مواجهة الفريقين يوم السبت أما أهلي عطبرة فتوقف في رصيد 16 نقطة وتراجع من الثامن للتاسع.

المريخ يحقق أول فوز خارج العاصمة

كسر المريخ حاجز تعادلاته خارج أرضه بتحقيق أول فوز ولائي بعد تغلبه على مستضيفه هلال الفاشر على ملعب النقعة بهدفين نظيفين، نال الأول بلة جابر في الدقيقة 44 من كرة أرسلها طويلة لتغالط الحارس بدوي عثمان وتفلت من بين يديه للمرمى وسجل تراوري هدف الأمان في منتصف الشوط الثاني بقذيفة خادعة طويلة المدى وبالنتيجة ارتفع المريخ لرصيد 30 نقطة خلف الهلال المتصدر بنقطة بينما توقف رصيد الخيالة في 17 نقطة وتراجع من السادس للسابع بنسبة الأهداف المحرزة لصالح الرابطة.

أخيراً.. النيل يتذوق طعم الفوز

بعد أن فشل فريق النيل في تحقيق الفوز خلال عشر جولات متتالية جاء في الجولة الأخيرة من الدور الأول ليستعيد نغمة الانتصارات بفوزه على ضيفه الرابطة كوستي بهدفين لهدف.. أحرز للنيل رامي نورين وحقق مجدي امبدة التعادل قبل أن يخطف المحترف ابراهيم عيسى هدف الفوز الغالي للنيل الذي ارتفع لرصيد تسع نقاط ولازال في المركز قبل الأخير بينما بقي الرابطة في رصيد 17 نقطة ورغم ذلك تقدم من السابع للسادس بنسبة الأهداف المحرزة على حساب هلال الفاشر.

تعادل الأسود والفهود في الجبال

انتهى اللقاء الذي جمع بين هلال كادوقلي وضيفه الأمل عطبرة بالتعادل 1/1.. أحرز للهلال عبده جابر من ركلة جزاء في الشوط الأول وخطف أحمد ابكر هدف التعادل للضيوف في الدقيقة 65 ليرتفع الأمل لرصيد 13 نقطة وبقي في المركز الحادي عشر بينما ارتفع الهلال إلى رصيد 10 نقاط وبقي في المركز الثاني عشر.

الفرسان يفشلون في اصطياد النسور

أضاع أهلي الخرطوم الفوز أمام النسور الامدرماني على ملعب الخرطوم بعد أن تقدم الاهلي في الدقيقة 67 عن طريق زاهد حسين، ونال ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 80 أهدرها مصعب عمر ليضيع فرصة تأمين النتيجة، حتى خطف محمد زايد هدف التعادل الغالي للنسور من ركلة حرة في الدقيقة 87 ليرتفع الأهلي لرصيد 16 نقطة وتقدم للمركز الثامن بفارق الأهداف عن أهلي عطبرة بينما ارتفع النسور لرصيد 14 نقطة وبقي في المركز العاشر.

فخ التعادلات يلاحق السلاطين

خرج مريخ الفاشر متعادلاً للمرة الرابعة على التوالي وذلك بدون أهداف أمام مستضيفه اتحاد مدني المتذيل، وبالنتيجة حافظ مريخ الفاشر على المركز الخامس برصيد 19 نقطة خلف الخرطوم الوطني صاحب المركز الرابع بنقطة واحدة بينما ارتفع الاتحاد إلى ست نقاط وبقي في المركز الأخير متأخراً بثلاث نقاط عن النيل صاحب المركز قبل الأخير.

النمور والكوماندوز حبايب

تعادل أهلي شندي مع ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني بدون أهداف على ملعب شندي ليحافظ الأهلي على المركز الثالث برصيد 25 نقطة وبفارق خمس نقاط عن الخرطوم الوطني الذي بقي في المركز الرابع برصيد 20 نقطة وبفارق نقطة عن مريخ الفاشر.

تحت المجهر

·         أقوى هجوم المريخ (34 هدفاً) بفارق ثمانية أهداف عن هجوم الهلال (26 هدفاً).

·         أقوى دفاع الهلال (أربعة أهداف) بفارق أربعة أهداف عن دفاع كل من المريخ وأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني (ثمانية أهداف).

·         أضعف هجوم كل من اتحاد مدني والنيل (ستة أهداف) لكل منهما.

·         أضعف دفاع اتحاد مدني (22 هدفاً) ثم هلال كادوقلي (21 هدفاً).

·         المريخ حافظ على سجله دون هزيمة.

·         أكثر الفرق تعادلاً مريخ الفاشر وأهلي الخرطوم (سبعة تعادلات) أي أكثر من نصف مبارياتهما انتهت بالتعادل.

·         انخفض معدل أهداف الجولة إلى 12 هدفاً سجل منها اللاعبون الأجانب هدفين فقط.

·         أكبر فوز في الجولة حققه الهلال على أهلي عطبرة بنتيجة 3/صفر.

·         المريخ والهلال والنيل وحدهم حققوا الفوز وانتهت أربع مباريات بالتعادل.

·         شهدت الجولة احتساب ركلتي جزاء واحدة لهلال كادوقلي والأخرى لأهلي الخرطوم واُهدرت.

·         شهدت الجولة ثلاث حالات طرد لكل من ضفر (المريخ العاصمي) علي حسين (مريخ الفاشر) نويل (الاتحاد مدني).

تراوري ينفرد بصدارة الهدافين

أحرز مهاجم المريخ المالي محمد تراوري هدفه العاشر في الدور الأول لينفرد بصدارة الهدافين بفارق ثلاثة أهداف عن زميله الايفواري اوليفيه، واقترب تراوري كثيراً من لقب هداف الدور الاول.

الهلال يكرر الثلاثية بالكربون

في الجولة السابقة حقق الهلال الفوز على النيل الحصاحيصا في الخرطوم 3/صفر نالها على التوالي بشة ونزار حامد في الشوط الأول وصلاح الجزولي في الشوط الثاني ليكرر الهلال ذلك الفوز في الجولة الأخيرة بالكربون حيث فاز على أهلي عطبرة 3/صفر احرزها بشة ونزار في الحصة الأولى وصلاح الجزولي في الحصة الثانية.

نجوم سوداني

من النجوم التي حازت على جوائز سوداني في الجولة 13:

·         تراوري (المريخ)

·         بشة (الهلال)

·         رامي نورين (النيل)

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قمة السودان في امتحان النصف الاول للممتاز ..الهلال بدافع تأمين الصدارة والمريخ لتأكيد الجدارة فمن يكسب الرهان ؟؟؟؟

يشهد استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم ديربي الكرة  السودانية في ختام النصف الاول للدوري الممتاز يدخل الهلال الفريق الضيف  للمباراة وهو يتصدر الترتيب برصيد 31نقطة ويسعي اليوم للفوز وتوسيع فارق  النقاط ورفع المعنويات قبل مواجهة مازيمبي في افتتاح دور المجموعات  الافريقي ويقوده اليوم كوكبة من اللاعبين المميزين بقيادة القائد عمر بخيت  والمدافع الدولي مساوي والمهاجم الخطير كاريكا وقد يعود الي العرين المخضرم  المعز محجوب بالاضافة الي بقية اللاعبين اما المريخ صاحب الارض والمباراة  فانه يضع خيار الانتصار كامر لابديل له من اجل استعادة الصدارة واسعاد  جماهيره بفوز معنوي علي الغريم التقليدي وتعويضها مرارة الخروج الافريقي  المبكر ويقوده اليوم باسكال واوا في الدفاع والثنائي المحترف تراوري  واوليفيه في خط الهجوم ويخوض الحارس ايهاب زغبير اول مباراة ديربي له عشية  اليوم ..اذا قمة السودان في اصعب امتحان فمن يفوز ويكسب الرهان ؟؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

نتيجة المباراة : ــــ
الـمـريـــخ (1) : (1) ﺍﻟـﻬـــــﻼﻝ .. 
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••  •••••••••••

• ﺍﻹﻫـــــــــﺪﺍﻑ :
+ نزار حامد, د. 25" (الهلال)
+ اتير توماس {هدف في مرماه}, د. 40" (المريخ)

====================================

• ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠــﺔ ﺍﻟﻬــﻼﻝ ﻓــﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒــﺎﺭﺍﺓ :
جمعة  جينارو - سيف مساوي - اتير توماس - عبد اللطيف بوي - سليمانو سيسيه - نصر  الدين الشغيل - عمر بخيت - نزار حامد - محمد احمد بشه - مدثر كاريكا - بكري  المدينة

====================================

• ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠــﺔ المريخ ﻓــﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒــﺎﺭﺍﺓ :
ايهاب زغبير - امير كمال- باسكال - بلة - غاندي - علاء يوسف - فيصل موسي - رمضان عجب - راجي عبد العاطي - تراوري - اوليفيه

====================================

• ﺗـﺒـﺪﻳـــﻼﺕ ﻓـــﻲ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺒــــﺎﺭﺍﺓ :
+ خروج: مدثر كاريكا >< دخول: صلاح الجزولي (الهلال)
+ خروج: راجي عبد العاطي >< دخول: احمد الباشا (المريخ)
+ خروج: نزار حامد >< دخول: مهند الطاهر (الهلال)
+ خروج: اوليفيه >< دخول: مرتضى كبير (المريخ)
+ خروج: مامادو كوليبالي >< دخول: عمر بخيت (الهلال)
+ خروج: مامادو تراوري >< دخول: ابراهيم محجوب (المريخ)

===================================

• ﺣـــﻜــــــــﻢ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺒــــــﺎﺭﺍﺓ : السموأل محمد الفاتح

====================================

• ﺑـﻄـﺎﻗـــﺎﺕ ﺻـﻔـــﺮﺍﺀ ﻓـــﻲ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺒـــﺎﺭﺍﺓ :
+ مساوي (الهلال)
+ اتير توماس (الهلال)
+ عمر بخيت (الهلال)
+ تراوري (المريخ)

====================================

• ﺑـﻄـﺎﻗـــﺎﺕ ﺣـﻤـــــﺮﺍﺀ ﻓـــﻲ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺒـــﺎﺭﺍﺓ :
+ فيصل موسى (المريخ)

====================================

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ والهلال يتعادلان في مباراة البطاقات الملونة بهدف لكل 






تعادل الهلال و المريخ بهدف في المباراة المؤجلة  بينهما من الاسبوع الثامن    لبطولة الدوري الممتاز , حيث تقدم الهلال عبر  نجمه نزار حامد في  الدقيقة   25 فيما عادل للمريخ لاعبه تراوري في الدقيقة 43  من الشوط الاول  بعد   مباراة عنيفة من الجانبين شهدت حالة طرد و جملة من  البطاقات  الصفراء   للاعبي الفريقين و فاز بنجوميتها اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف  بهذه  النتيجة   يرتفع الهلال برصيده الى 32 نقطة في المركز الاول و المريخ  الى  31 نقطة في   المركز الثاني 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته وقف الفريقان دقيقة حداد على فقيد التحكيم عابدين عبد الرحمن     ليأذن الحكم سمئول خلف الله بانطلاقة المباراة من الهلال للاعب كاريكا و     الذر مرر كر الى اللاعب بكري المدينة ابعدها اللاعب غاندي الى خارج  الملعب    لتصطدم باللاعب بكري و تاخذ مكانها الى رمية تمارس .
و في الدقيقة الاولي ارتكب اللاعب رمضان عجب مخالفة مع اللاعب بشه نفذها     كاريكا الى اللاعب سيسيه و الذي ارسلها الى داخل منطقة الجزاء عكسية لكنها     مرت رمية تماس مريخية لم يستفد منها المريخ 
الهلال ينطلق بقوة و لكن 
في الدقيقة الرابعة من المباراة قاد اللاعب بكري المدينة هنجمة شرسة لكن     بلة جابر ابعدها الى خارج الملعب قبل ان تصل الى تراوري الذي ارتكب معه  عمر    بخيت مخالفة لم يستفد منها المريخ 
نزار اضاع هدفا للهلال 
وجد اللاعب نزار حامد فرصة احراز هدف للهلال من كرة في الدقيقة السادسة الا     انه لم يحسن التعامل معها و لعب الكرة مرت فوق العارضة اضمن فرص   المباراة  
جمعة بالمرصاد 
كان الحارس جمعة جينارو بالمرصاد لكرة اللاعب تراوري التي ارسلها ضعيفة وسط شرود لدفاع الهلال الا ان كرته كان ضعيفة 
امير كمال يقع في المحظورة 
في الدقيقة الثامنة وقع المدافع امير كمال في المحظور بخطأ غير مقصود حينما     اهدي المدينة كرة عرضية لكن المدينة لم يكن يتوقعها لتمر الى رمية تماس     مريخية 
تراوري اضاع هدف 
في الدقيقة 14 وجد اللاعب تراوري فرصة تسديد تجاه مرمي الهلال لكنه تعامل معها بيده ليوقفها الحكم 
بطاقة صفراء لمساوي 
منح الحكم السمئول اللاعب مساوي بطاقة صفراء لاحتجاجه على مخالفة تراوري و     كان اللاعب الشغيل ايضا قد اعترض الا ان الحكم اكتفي بتوجيه انذار شفاهي     للشغيل .
المريخ يلجأ للمخالفات التكتيكية 
في الدقيقة 15 لجأ المريخ الى المخالفات التكتيكية لايقاف خطورة اللاعب     نزار حامد  ليسد اللاعبين علاء الدين و رمضان الطريق امام بشه و نزار حامد     مما ادى لبروز اداء تكتيكي من الدرجة الاولي في المباراة 
العارضة ترد كرة لبشه ولكن 
ردت العارضة كرة للاعب بشه سبقتها مخالفة بحجة ان الكرة عبرت لركلة مرمي 
الهدف الاول 
من كرة تقدم بها اللاعب بكري المدينة من الطرف الايمن الى داخل منطقة جزاء     المريخ مررها راضة زاحفة مرت من باسكال و امير كمال لتجد اللاعب نزار   حامد  و  الذي اعادها داخل الشباك هدفا للهلال حرك المدرجات الهلالية ليلجم    مدرجات  المريخ بالدهشة 
الهلال يسيطر على وسط الملعب 
احكم الهلال سيطرته على وسط الملعب عقب الهدف الاول الذي احرزه اللاعب نزار     حامد ليدخل المريخ في تجربة صعبة و يفشل المريخ في ايقاف خطورة الثلاثي     بكري المدينة وكاريكا و بشه 
ايهاب زغبير يمنع هدفا من نزار 
حرم الحارس ايهاب زغبير نزار حامد من هدف محقق حينما ابعد كرته الرأسية الى     داخل الملعب من قلب الشباك لتجد اللاعب بشه و الذي سدد بقوة الا ان    اللاعب  رمضان ابعد الكرة الى داخل الملعب لتجد اللاعب تراوري و الذي    ارتكبت معه  مخالفة 
اوليفيه لم يكن في يومه 
وجد اللاعب اوليفيه فرصتين الا انه لم يحسن التعامل معهما حيث لعبهما ضعيفتين في ايدي الحارس جمعة جينارو من وضعيتين مختلفتين .
وسط المريخ كان تائها 
لم يقدم وسط المريخ في الشوط الاول مستوى يذكر حيث كان تائها ووقع في اخطاء قاتلة خاصة انه فشل في مجاراة سرعة وسط الهلال و هجومه 
تراوري يحرز هدف التعادل 
في الدقيقة 43 احرز اللاعب تراوري هدف التعادل من تمريرة اللاعب غاندي من     الجهة اليسري و التي ارسلها ارضية قابلها تراوري هو الاخر ارضية زاحفة     لتصطدم باللاعب اتير و تدخل الشباك هدفا تعادليا للمريخ 
و بعد الهدف المريخي وجد المريخ ثلاث فرص حقيقية للانفراد بالمباراة و لكن     دفاع الهلال تعامل بصرامة معها و ابعدها الى خارج الملعب ركلة زاوية وسط     دهشة الجماهير 
الهلال يعود و لكن 
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة عاد الهلال بهجمة شرسة و خطيرة و لكن باسكال     تعامل معها بصرامة و اعادها الى داخل الملعب لتجد اللاعب تراوري و الذي     تقدم بها الى داخل الملعب و مر من بوي و ارسل كرة ارضية ابعدها الى خارج     الملعب ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها المريخ لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل  بين    الفريقين بهدف لكل 
الشوط الثاني 
مع بدايته اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب كاريكا و دخول اللاعب     صلاح الجزولي و ذلك لتجهيز اللاعب الجزولي لمباراة الهلال امام مازيمبي     باعتبار ان كاريكا لا يشارك امام مازيمبي .
تسديدة قوية للجزولي
اطلق اللاعب الجزولي تسديدة قوية تسلمها زغبير و كرر الهلال المحاولة من     جديد و اطلق اللاعب بكري المدينة تسديدة اخرى تسلمها الحارس زغبير على     دفعتين .
تراجع في الايقاع 
بعد مرور 10 دقائق من الحصة الثانية تراجع ايقاع اللعب لدي الفريقين حيث     يحاول الهلال الحفاظ على مخزونه البدني لمباراة الفريق امام مازيمبي فيما     يحاول المريخ استدراج الهلال للحفاظ على شباكه من الاهتزاز .
الهلال يعود بقوة و لكن 
في الدقيقة الرابعة عشر من الشوط الثاني عاد الهلال اكثر شراسة و قاد هجمة     خطيرة عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة الا ان باسكال ارتكب معه مخالفة تكتيكية     ارسلها اللاعب بوي ارضية زاحفة حولها الحارس زغبير الى رمية تماس .
المدينة يحتج 
احتج المدينة على مخالفة ارتكبها معه المدافع باسكال الا ان السمئول طلب منه عدم الاحتجاج , 
دخول الباشا 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب راجي و دخول اللاعب الباشا من اجل     تنشيط وسط الملعب و بالمقابل قام الهلال بسحب اللاعب نزار حامد و اقحم     اللاعب مهند بدلا عنه لايقاف زحف المريخ و الوصول الى مرمي الحارس زغبير من     احد تسديدات مهند المعروفة .
الحكم ينقض هدف 
نقض الحكم هدفا للهلال بحجة التسلل ةاحرزه اللاعب مهند و كان الهلال قد قاد     سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي المريخ و لاذي قام بسحب المهاجم     اوليفيه و دفع باللاعب مرتضي كبير لزيادة عدد اللاعبين في وسط الملعب خاصة     ان الهلال كشر عن انيابه و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة ابرزها  التسديدة    التي اطلقها اللاعب مهند و عادت من الجدار الدفاع للمريخ و قاد  منها   الباشا  هجمة لم يكتب لها النجاح 
دخول مهند منح الهلال الافضلية 
منح اللاعب مهند الطاهر الافضلية لوسط الهلال و و تسبب في ربكة للمريخ و لاذي وقع نجومه في اخطاء قاتلة لم يستفد منها الهلال 
طرد فيصل موسي 
طرد الحكم اللاعب فيصل موسي بسبب ضربه للاعب عمرة بخيت بعد ان منحه الحكم     مخالفة ارتكبها اللاعب عمر بخيت و تسببت حالة الطرد في هرج و مرج لتنتهي     المباراة بالتعادل بهدف لكل لينفرد الهلال بصدارة النصف الاول من بطولة     الدوري الممتاز برصيد 32 نقطة فيما ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــــ(31) نقطة  في    المركز الثاني 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
علاء الدين والمدينة نجما مباراة القمة



حصل الثنائي علاء الدين يوسف لاعب المريخ وبكري المدينة لاعب الهلال على  الجائزة المدقمة من شركة سوداني راعي الدوري الممتاز لافضل لاعب في مباراة  القمة ، وتسلم الثنائي الجائزة عقب نهاية المباراة ، وكان المدينة سجل هدف  الهلال في مباراة القمة اليوم ، وانتهت المباراة بالتعادل 1-1.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتوفيستر يشيد بحكم المباراة ويؤكد: النتيجة جيدة والدوري مفتوح



اشاد الالماني اتوفيستر مدرب المريخ في حديثه للاعبين عقب نهاية مباراة  القمة بحكم القمة السمؤال واعتبره مميزا ، وقال انه كان على مستوى الحدث ،  واشار الى ان فريقه قدم مباراة جيدة في الشوط الاول ، واكد ان الطرد اثر  على فريقه مما حدا به للعب بصورة دفاعية ، وعن موقف الدوري بعد التعادل قال  اتوفيستر: اعتقد ان الدروي متاح للجميع المريخ والهلال وحتى الاهلي شندي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برنامج دوري سوداني الممتاز 2014
الدورة الثانية



الأسبوع الأول:

رقم المباراة  التاريخ               الفريقان                  الملعب

1     10/7/2014     الأهلي عطبرة     المريخ الخرطوم     عطبرة
2     10/7/2014     النيل الحصاحيصا     الأمل عطبرة     الحصاحيصا
3     10/7/2014     الرابطة كوستي     المريخ الفاشر     كوستي
4     15/7/2014     الهلال الخرطوم     الاتحاد مدني     الهلال
5     16/7/2014     الأهلي شندي     الأهلي الخرطوم     شندي
6     10/7/2014     الخرطوم الوطني     الهلال الفاشر     الخرطوم
7     12/7/2014     النسور الخرطوم     الهلال كادوقلي     الخرطوم

الأسبوع الثاني:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                           الملعب
8     7/7/2014     الهلال الخرطوم     النسور الخرطوم     الهلال
9     15/7/2014     الأمل عطبرة     الأهلي عطبرة     عطبرة
10     20/7/2014     المريخ الخرطوم     الأهلي الخرطوم     المريخ
11     3/8/2014     الاتحاد مدني     الرابطة كوستي     مدني
12     3/8/2014     المريخ الفاشر     الأهلي شندي     الفاشر
13     3/8/2014     الهلال الفاشر     النيل الحصاحيصا     الفاشر
14     16/7/2014     الهلال كادوقلي     الخرطوم الوطني     كادوقلي

الأسبوع الثالث:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                                       الملعب
15     20/7/2014     النيل الحصاحيصا     الخرطوم الوطني     الحصاحيصا
16     20/7/2014     الرابطة كوستي     النسور الخرطوم     كوستي
17     3/8/2014     الأمل عطبرة     الأهلي الخرطوم     عطبرة
18     20/7/2014     الاتحاد مدني     الأهلي شندي     مدني
19     8/8/2014     الهلال الفاشر     الأهلي عطبرة     الفاشر
20     9/8/2014     المريخ الفاشر     المريخ الخرطوم     الفاشر
21     14/8/2014     الهلال الخرطوم     الهلال كادوقلي     الهلال

الأسبوع الرابع:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                                   الملعب
22     11/7/2014     الأهلي الخرطوم     الهلال الخرطوم     الخرطوم
23     15/8/2014     الأهلي شندي     النيل الحصاحيصا     شندي
24     15/8/2014     الأمل عطبرة     الهلال الفاشر     عطبرة
25     18/8/2014     الهلال كادوقلي     الاتحاد مدني     كادوقلي
26     13/8/2014     الأهلي عطبرة     الرابطة كوستي     عطبرة
27     15/8/2014     المريخ الخرطوم     الخرطوم الوطني     المريخ
28     15/8/2014     النسور الخرطوم     المريخ الفاشر     الخرطوم

الأسبوع الخامس:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                                     الملعب
29     18/8/2014     الهلال الخرطوم     الرابطة كوستي     الهلال
30     20/8/2014     الأهلي الخرطوم     الهلال الفاشر     الخرطوم
31     22/8/2014     النيل الحصاحيصا     الهلال كادوقلي     الحصاحيصا
32     20/8/2014     الأهلي شندي     النسور الخرطوم     شندي
33     22/8/2014     الاتحاد مدني     المريخ الخرطوم     مدني
34     20/8/2014     المريخ الفاشر     الأمل عطبرة     الفاشر
35     19/8/2014     الخرطوم الوطني     الأهلي عطبرة     الخرطوم

الأسبوع السادس:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                                  الملعب
36     27/8/2014     الأهلي الخرطوم     الهلال كادوقلي     الخرطوم
37     25/8/2014     الرابطة كوستي     الأمل عطبرة     كوستي
38     26/8/2014     النيل الحصاحيصا     الاتحاد مدني     الحصاحيصا
39     25/8/2014     الهلال الفاشر     الهلال الخرطوم     الفاشر
40     25/8/2014     الأهلي عطبرة     المريخ الفاشر     عطبرة
41     24/8/2014     النسور الخرطوم     الخرطوم الوطني     الخرطوم
42     26/8/2014     المريخ الخرطوم     الأهلي شندي     المريخ
من 27/8/2014 وحتى 10 سبتمبر – مباريات المنتخب الوطنى

الأسبوع السابع:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                                    الملعب
43     13/9/2014     الأهلي عطبرة     النيل الحصاحيصا     عطبرة
44     13/9/2014     الأهلي شندي     الهلال الخرطوم     شندي
45     13/9/2014     المريخ الفاشر     الهلال الفاشر     الفاشر
46     13/9/2014     الخرطوم الوطني     الأهلي الخرطوم     الخرطوم
47     13/9/2014     الهلال كادوقلي     الرابطة كوستي     كادوقلي
48     14/9/2014     المريخ الخرطوم     النسور الخرطوم     المريخ
49     14/9/2014     الأمل عطبرة     الاتحاد مدني     عطبرة

الأسبوع الثامن:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                            الملعب
50     18/9/2014     الاتحاد مدني     الهلال الفاشر     مدني
51     18/9/2014     الرابطة كوستي     الأهلي شندي     كوستي
52     18/9/2014     النيل الحصاحيصا     الأهلي الخرطوم     الحصاحيصا
53     18/9/2014     النسور الخرطوم     الأمل عطبرة     الخرطوم
54     18/9/2014     الهلال كادوقلي     الأهلي عطبرة     كادوقلي
55     18/9/2014     المريخ الفاشر     الخرطوم الوطني     الفاشر
56     25/10/2014     الهلال الخرطوم     المريخ الخرطوم     الخرطوم

الأسبوع التاسع:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                              الملعب
57     22/9/2014     الرابطة كوستي     المريخ الخرطوم     كوستي
58     22/9/2014     النيل الحصاحيصا     المريخ الفاشر     الحصاحيصا
59     22/9/2014     الأمل عطبرة     الهلال الخرطوم     عطبرة
60     22/9/2014     الخرطوم الوطني     الاتحاد مدني     الخرطوم
61     22/9/2014     الهلال الفاشر     النسور الخرطوم     الفاشر
62     22/9/2014     الهلال كادوقلي     الأهلي شندي     كادوقلي
63     23/9/2014     الأهلي الخرطوم     الأهلي عطبرة     الخرطوم

الأسبوع العاشر:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                              الملعب
64     28/9/2014     الأهلي الخرطوم     الرابطة كوستي     الخرطوم
65     27/9/2014     الأمل عطبرة     الخرطوم الوطني     عطبرة
66     27/9/2014     المريخ الخرطوم     النيل الحصاحيصا     المريخ
67     28/9/2014     الأهلي عطبرة     الأهلي شندي     عطبرة
68     27/9/2014     الاتحاد مدني     النسور الخرطوم     مدني
69     27/9/2014     الهلال الفاشر     الهلال كادوقلي     الفاشر
70     29/9/2014     الهلال الخرطوم     المريخ الفاشر     الهلال

الأسبوع الحادي عشر:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                             الملعب
71     1/10/2014     الاتحاد مدني     الأهلي عطبرة     مدني
72     1/10/2014     النسور الخرطوم     النيل الحصاحيصا     الخرطوم
73     1/10/2014     الهلال الفاشر     الرابطة كوستي     الفاشر
74     1/10/2014     الأهلي شندي     الأمل عطبرة     شندي
75     2/10/2014     الخرطوم الوطني     الهلال الخرطوم     الخرطوم
76     1/10/2014     الهلال كادوقلي     المريخ الخرطوم     كادوقلي
77     2/10/2014     المريخ الفاشر     الأهلي الخرطوم     الفاشر
من 3/10/2014 وحتى 15/10/2014 – مباريات المنتخب الوطنى.

الأسبوع الثاني عشر:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                                 الملعب
78     16/10/2014     الأهلي الخرطوم     الاتحاد مدني     الخرطوم
79     18/10/2014     المريخ الخرطوم     الأمل عطبرة     المريخ
80     17/10/2014     الرابطة كوستي     الخرطوم الوطني     كوستي
81     17/10/2014     الأهلي شندي     الهلال الفاشر     شندي
82     16/10/2014     الأهلي عطبرة     النسور الخرطوم     عطبرة
83     17/10/2014     الهلال كادوقلي     المريخ الفاشر     كادوقلي
84     18/10/2014     النيل الحصاحيصا     الهلال الخرطوم     الحصاحيصا

الأسبوع الثالث عشر:

رقم المباراة     التاريخ     الفريقان                                   الملعب
85     22/10/2014     الهلال الخرطوم     الأهلي عطبرة     الهلال
86     22/10/2014     الأمل عطبرة     الهلال كادوقلي     عطبرة
87     22/10/2014     الرابطة كوستي     النيل الحصاحيصا     كوستي
88     21/10/2014     المريخ الفاشر     الاتحاد مدني     الفاشر
89     23/10/2014     المريخ الخرطوم     الهلال الفاشر     المريخ
90     21/10/2014     الخرطوم الوطني     الأهلي شندي     الخرطوم
91     20/10/2014     النسور الخرطوم     الأهلي الخرطوم     الخرطوم  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 





 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الممتاز قبل انطلاقة مباريات الدور الثاني اليوم الاثنين :  ــــــ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والنسور يفتتحان مباريات القسم الثاني من الدوري

يفتتح فريقا الهلال والنسور في العاشرة من مساء باستاد الهلال اليوم مباريات القسم الثاني من الدوري الممتاز بالمباراة المقدمة بين الطرفين من الجولة 15 نسبة للاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الازرق في دور المجموعتين من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وستقام مباريات الجولة الرابعة عشرة للمنافسة في العاشر من الشهر الجاري فيما سيلعب الهلال مباراته الثانية أمام أهلي الخرطوم يوم الحادي عشر من الشهر الجاري والمباراة مقدمة من الجولة 17 فيما يواجه الاتحاد يوم الخامس عشر من يوليو في الجولة 14 وكان الهلال أنهى القسم الأول في الصدارة برصيد 32 نقطة من 10 انتصارات وتعادلين فيما تعرض للخسارة مرة واحدة كانت أمام أهلي شندي بالخرطوم فيما احتل النسور المركز العاشر برصيد 14 نقطة وفازت الجوارح في أربع مباريات وتعادلت مرتين فيما تعرضت للخسارة في سبع مواجهات وأكمل الطرفان استعداداتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل فريق يطمح إلى تحقيق الفوز والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في القسم الثاني.

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*متابعة جيدة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال ينفرد بصدارة الدوري ويهزم النسور بثنائية محمد عبد الرحمن

 انفرد الهلال بصدارة النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه على النسور بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين في القسم الثاني من الدوري ونجح البديل محمد عبد الرحمن في انقاذ الأزرق من فخ التعادل بتسجيله لهدفين في آخر ربع ساعة من المباراة ليرفع الهلال رصيده إلى 35 نقطة منفرداً بالصدارة وبفارق اربع نقاط عن المريخ فيما بقي النسور في نقاطه الـ14.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل في برمجة الدورة الثانية لدوري سوداني الممتاز

قررت لجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وبناءً علي قرار اللجنة المنظمة بإعادة جدولة مباريات نادي المريخ في الدوري الممتاز لمشاركته في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا برواندا في الفترة من 9 أغسطس وحتى 23 أغسطس تعديل تواريخ المباريات التالية لتكون علي النحو التالي :


المباراة رقم 14 في الأسبوع الثاني بين الهلال كادوقلي والخرطوم الوطني من 3/8 تلعب يوم 9/8
المباراة رقم 20 في الأسبوع الثالث بين المريخ الفاشر والمريخ الخرطوم من 9/8 تلعب يوم 31/7
المباراة رقم 27 في الأسبوع الرابع بين المريخ الخرطوم و الخرطوم الوطني من 15/8 تلعب يوم 4/8

برمجة دور سوداني الممتاز بعد التعديل الأخير
الأسبوع الأول:

رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
1 10/7/2014 الأهلي عطبرة المريخ الخرطوم عطبرة
2 10/7/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الأمل عطبرة الحصاحيصا
3 10/7/2014 الرابطة كوستي المريخ الفاشر كوستي
4 15/7/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الاتحاد مدني الهلال
5 16/7/2014 الأهلي شندي الأهلي الخرطوم شندي
6 10/7/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الهلال الفاشر الخرطوم
7 12/7/2014 النسور الخرطوم الهلال كادوقلي الخرطوم
الأسبوع الثاني:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
8 7/7/2014 الهلال الخرطوم النسور الخرطوم الهلال
9 18/7/2014 الأمل عطبرة الأهلي عطبرة عطبرة
10 21/7/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الأهلي الخرطوم المريخ
11 3/8/2014 الاتحاد مدني الرابطة كوستي مدني
12 4/8/2014 المريخ الفاشر الأهلي شندي الفاشر
13 3/8/2014 الهلال الفاشر النيل الحصاحيصا الفاشر
14 9/8/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الخرطوم الوطني كادوقلي
الأسبوع الثالث:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
15 20/7/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الخرطوم الوطني الحصاحيصا
16 20/7/2014 الرابطة كوستي النسور الخرطوم كوستي
17 3/8/2014 الأمل عطبرة الأهلي الخرطوم عطبرة
18 20/7/2014 الاتحاد مدني الأهلي شندي مدني
19 8/8/2014 الهلال الفاشر الأهلي عطبرة الفاشر
20 31/7/2014 المريخ الفاشر المريخ الخرطوم الفاشر
21 14/8/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الهلال كادوقلي الهلال
الأسبوع الرابع:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
22 11/7/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الهلال الخرطوم الخرطوم
23 15/8/2014 الأهلي شندي النيل الحصاحيصا شندي
24 15/8/2014 الأمل عطبرة الهلال الفاشر عطبرة
25 18/8/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الاتحاد مدني كادوقلي
26 13/8/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الرابطة كوستي عطبرة
27 4/8/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الخرطوم الوطني المريخ
28 15/8/2014 النسور الخرطوم المريخ الفاشر الخرطوم
الأسبوع الخامس:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
29 18/8/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الرابطة كوستي الهلال
30 20/8/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الهلال الفاشر الخرطوم
31 22/8/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الهلال كادوقلي الحصاحيصا
32 20/8/2014 الأهلي شندي النسور الخرطوم شندي
33 22/8/2014 الاتحاد مدني المريخ الخرطوم مدني
34 20/8/2014 المريخ الفاشر الأمل عطبرة الفاشر
35 19/8/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الأهلي عطبرة الخرطوم
الأسبوع السادس:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
36 27/8/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الهلال كادوقلي الخرطوم
37 25/8/2014 الرابطة كوستي الأمل عطبرة كوستي
38 26/8/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الاتحاد مدني الحصاحيصا
39 25/8/2014 الهلال الفاشر الهلال الخرطوم الفاشر
40 25/8/2014 الأهلي عطبرة المريخ الفاشر عطبرة
41 24/8/2014 النسور الخرطوم الخرطوم الوطني الخرطوم
42 26/8/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الأهلي شندي المريخ
من 27/8/2014 وحتى 10 سبتمبر – مباريات المنتخب الوطنى
الأسبوع السابع:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
43 13/9/2014 الأهلي عطبرة النيل الحصاحيصا عطبرة
44 13/9/2014 الأهلي شندي الهلال الخرطوم شندي
45 13/9/2014 المريخ الفاشر الهلال الفاشر الفاشر
46 13/9/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الأهلي الخرطوم الخرطوم
47 13/9/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الرابطة كوستي كادوقلي
48 14/9/2014 المريخ الخرطوم النسور الخرطوم المريخ
49 14/9/2014 الأمل عطبرة الاتحاد مدني عطبرة

الأسبوع الثامن:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
50 18/9/2014 الاتحاد مدني الهلال الفاشر مدني
51 18/9/2014 الرابطة كوستي الأهلي شندي كوستي
52 18/9/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الأهلي الخرطوم الحصاحيصا
53 18/9/2014 النسور الخرطوم الأمل عطبرة الخرطوم
54 18/9/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الأهلي عطبرة كادوقلي
55 18/9/2014 المريخ الفاشر الخرطوم الوطني الفاشر
56 25/10/2014 الهلال الخرطوم المريخ الخرطوم الخرطوم
الأسبوع التاسع:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
57 22/9/2014 الرابطة كوستي المريخ الخرطوم كوستي
58 22/9/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا المريخ الفاشر الحصاحيصا
59 22/9/2014 الأمل عطبرة الهلال الخرطوم عطبرة
60 22/9/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الاتحاد مدني الخرطوم
61 22/9/2014 الهلال الفاشر النسور الخرطوم الفاشر
62 22/9/2014 الهلال كادوقلي الأهلي شندي كادوقلي
63 23/9/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الأهلي عطبرة الخرطوم
الأسبوع العاشر:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
64 28/9/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الرابطة كوستي الخرطوم
65 27/9/2014 الأمل عطبرة الخرطوم الوطني عطبرة
66 27/9/2014 المريخ الخرطوم النيل الحصاحيصا المريخ
67 28/9/2014 الأهلي عطبرة الأهلي شندي عطبرة
68 27/9/2014 الاتحاد مدني النسور الخرطوم مدني
69 27/9/2014 الهلال الفاشر الهلال كادوقلي الفاشر
70 29/9/2014 الهلال الخرطوم المريخ الفاشر الهلال
الأسبوع الحادي عشر:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
71 1/10/2014 الاتحاد مدني الأهلي عطبرة مدني
72 1/10/2014 النسور الخرطوم النيل الحصاحيصا الخرطوم
73 1/10/2014 الهلال الفاشر الرابطة كوستي الفاشر
74 1/10/2014 الأهلي شندي الأمل عطبرة شندي
75 2/10/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الهلال الخرطوم الخرطوم
76 1/10/2014 الهلال كادوقلي المريخ الخرطوم كادوقلي
77 2/10/2014 المريخ الفاشر الأهلي الخرطوم الفاشر

من 3/10/2014 وحتى 15/10/2014 – مباريات المنتخب الوطنى.
الأسبوع الثاني عشر:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
78 16/10/2014 الأهلي الخرطوم الاتحاد مدني الخرطوم
79 18/10/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الأمل عطبرة المريخ
80 17/10/2014 الرابطة كوستي الخرطوم الوطني كوستي
81 17/10/2014 الأهلي شندي الهلال الفاشر شندي
82 16/10/2014 الأهلي عطبرة النسور الخرطوم عطبرة
83 17/10/2014 الهلال كادوقلي المريخ الفاشر كادوقلي
84 18/10/2014 النيل الحصاحيصا الهلال الخرطوم الحصاحيصا
الأسبوع الثالث عشر:
رقم المباراة التاريخ الفريقان الملعب
85 22/10/2014 الهلال الخرطوم الأهلي عطبرة الهلال
86 22/10/2014 الأمل عطبرة الهلال كادوقلي عطبرة
87 22/10/2014 الرابطة كوستي النيل الحصاحيصا كوستي
88 21/10/2014 المريخ الفاشر الاتحاد مدني الفاشر
89 23/10/2014 المريخ الخرطوم الهلال الفاشر المريخ
90 21/10/2014 الخرطوم الوطني الأهلي شندي الخرطوم
91 20/10/2014 النسور الخرطوم الأهلي الخرطوم الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يواجه الاكسبريس .. الامل امام التماسيح .. السلاطين في مطب الذئاب و الخيالة امام الوطني
اربع مواجهات في الممتاز اليوم



تجري اليوم اربع مباريات في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم في دورته الثانية , حيث يلتقي بمدينة عطبرة  المريخ و الاهلي وفي كوستي يستضيف الرابطة مريخ الفاشر في مواجهة يفوح منها  الثأر و في الحصاحيصا يلتقي النيل بالامل عطبرة وفي الخرطوم يحل هلال  الفاشر ضيفا على الخرطوم الوطني و يجدر ذكره بان البطولة انطلقت الثلاثاء  بمواجهة نارية بين الهلال و النسور كسبها الاخير بهدفين دون مقابل لينفرد  بصدارة البطولة و يشعل صراع المقدمة مع المريخ 
 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم اهلي عطبرة بهدف وانغا




حقق المريخ فوزاً صعباً على أهلي عطبرة بهدف نظيف مساء اليوم على ملعب  عطبرة في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين في القسم الثاني من الدوري الممتاز ونجح  الكيني وانغا في احراز هدف اللقاء الوحيد في الدقيقة الخامسة من بداية  المباراة فيما فشل الفريقان في الوصول بعد ذلك طيلة زمن اللقاء رغم الفرص  العديدة التي سنحت للمهاجمين وبالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى 34 نقطة في  المركز الثاني وبقي اهلي عطبرة في نقاطه الـ16 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يقهر هلال الفاشر بثنائية والأمل يجتاز النيل بثنائية والرابطة يقهر مريخ الفاشر بثنائية

فاز الخرطوم الوطني على هلال الفاشر بهدفين ليرفع رصيده الى 23 نقطة في  المركز الرابع وبقي هلال الفاشر في 17 نقطة سحل هدفي الخرطوم محمد موسى  ودومينيك واضاع قلق ركلة جزاء  في الشوط الاول وحصل بدر الدين قلق على  نجومية المباراة من شركة سوداني .

وبالحصاحيصا فاجأ الأمل عطبرة النيل وتفوق عليه بهدفين لهدف رافعاً رصيده  الى 16 نقطة وبقي النيل في نقاطه التسع في المركز قبل الأخير
تقدم النيل عن طريق عاصم عابدين وعادل للامل الطاهر حماد ونجح فيكتور في احراز الهدف الثاني للامل 

حقق الرابطة كوستي فوزاً مهماً على مريخ الفاشر بهدفين نظيفين مساء امس على  ملعب كوستي ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز
سجل هدفي الرابطة عبد الحميد السعودي ورامي نورين وحصل مرتضى لاعب الرابطة على نجومية المباراة وجائزة سوداني .
 ليرفع الرابطة رصيده إلى 20 نقطة ويبقى مريخ الفاشر في 19 نقطة ونال محمد  المرتضى لاعب الرابطة جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي  الرسمي للبطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والفرسان يتقابلان مساء اليوم بالخرطوم



يستضيف   ملعب استاد الخرطوم في  العاشرة من مساء اليوم لقاء الهلال وأهلي الخرطوم   في المباراة المقدمة  بين الطرفين من الجولة السابعة عشرة لبطولة الدوري   الممتاز بسبب اتاحة  الفرصة للهلال الذي يستعد لاقامة معسكر تحضيري   ببرازافيل تأهباً  لمبارياته المتبقية في دور المجموتين حيث يواجه الهلال   فيتا كلوب  ومازيمبي في الجولتين الرابعة والخامسة وكان الأزرق أدى مباراته   الأولى  أمام النسور في الجولة 15 وكسبها بهدفين نظيفين ليعزز موقعه في   الصدارة  برصيد 35 نقطة ويدخل الهلال مباراة اليوم مكتمل الصفوف عدا سيف   مساوي  الموجود بالقاهرة للعلاج وخليفة أحمد الذي غاب عن المران الرئيسي أمس    الأول بداعي الاصابة ويرغب الأزرق في مواصلة الانتصارات والوصول للنقطة  38   والابتعاد أكثر في الصدارة.. الطرف الثاني في اللقاء فريق أهلي الخرطوم    يخوض مباراة اليوم في ظل تعديلات على قائمته حيث استعان الفرسان بجهاز   فني  جديد بقيادة البوسني خليلوفيتش ومساعده ياسر الحاج فيما انتدب الفريق   عدداً  من العناصر في فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة ويدخل الفرسان مباراة اليوم   وفي  رصيدهم 16 نقطة في المركز الثامن من ثلاثة انتصارات وسبع تعادلات  فيما  تعرض  للخسارة ثلاث مرات ويرغب الفريق في تحقيق الفوز وقلب الطاولة  على  الهلال  الليلة والحصول على النقاط الثلاث لتكون خير بداية له في  القسم  الثاني. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب عمر يعطل الهلال ويمنح التعادل للفرسان



منع الاهلي الخرطوم فريق الهلال من الوصول الى النقطة 38 وفرض عليه التعادل  1-1 بعد ان ادرك مصعب عمر التعادل للاهلي وكان الهلال تقدم بهدف مدثر  كاريكا في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء الجمعة على ملعب استاد الخرطوم  لحساب الجولة 15 من دوري سوداني الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي والنسور يبحثان عن النقاط بالخرطوم



يشهد ملعب استاد الخرطوم في العاشرة من مساء اليوم لقاء النسور وهلال   كادوقلي ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويسعى   كل فريق لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث ويدخل النسور المباراة   برصيد 14 نقطة بعد أن فاز في أربع مباريات وتعادل في اثنتين وتعرض للخسارة   في ثماني مقابلات وكان الفريق واجه الهلال يوم السابع من يوليو الجاري  وخسر  المباراة بهدفين نظيفين أما هلال كادوقلي فيدخل مباراة اليوم برصيد  عشر  نقاط وفازت الأسود في مباراتين وتعادلت في أربع فيما تعرضت للخسارة في  سبعة  لقاءات وأكمل الطرفان تحضيراتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يأمل تحقيق  الفوز  والحصول على العلامة الكاملة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور يهزم هلال كادوقلي  بثنائية


حقق النسورالفوز على هلال كادوقلي بهدفين دون مقابل ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الرابع عشر لمسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز وذلك بعد مباراة مثيرة من الجانبين خاصة من البرتقالي الذي قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى و اجبر الاسود على تقبل الهزيمة .
ورفع النسور رصيده الى 17 نقطة وتجمد رصيد الهلال في عشر نقاط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يستضيف الرومان مساء اليوم باستاده

يستضيف الهلال مساء اليوم بالمقبرة فريق الاتحاد مدني في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين من الاسبوع الاول لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ,
الهلال يجلس في صدارة الممتاز برصيد 36 نقطة بفارق نقطتين عن المريخ صاحب المركز الثاني و فوزه اليوم يدعم صدارته للممتاز .
الهلال اكمل اعداده لمباراة اليوم بمران قوي امس بملعبه تحت اشراف مدربه العام التاج محجوب فيما يعود اليه المدرب البرازيلي كامبوس لقيادته اليوم امام الرومان.
و كان الهلال قد فاز في جولة الفريقين في الدورة الاولي مما يكسب مباراة اليوم نكهة الاثارة ويقود الرومان في مباراة اليوم مدربه السابق و ابن النادي حداثة في اول مهمة منذ استقالته من الاكسبريس و يتوقع ان تشهد مباراة اليوم عودة بعض العناصر التي لم تشارك مع الهلال في مباراة الاهلي على رأسها اللاعب سيمبو اساسيا بجانب اللاعب اتير توماس في محور الدفاع بعد ان دفع به البرازيلي في مباراة الاهلي كلاعب طرف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يعمق جراح الاتحاد مدني بهدفين في الدوري الممتاز


عاد فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال ، للانتصارات بالدوري السوداني لكرة القدم ، التي غابت عنه الأسبوع الماضي عندما فرض عليه الاهلي الخرطوم التعادل 1- 1 ، وذلك بعد تغلبه مساء امس الثلاثاء على ضيفه الاتحاد مدني بهدفين نظيفين بملعبه بأم درمان في الجولة الثانية من الدور الثاني للدوري الممتاز في نسختها الثامنة عشرة.
وعزز الهلال صدارته للمسابقة برصيد 39 نقطة مؤقتاً بفارق خمس نقاط عن منافسه المريخ حامل اللقب الذي يتأخر بمباراتين، فيما بقي الاتحاد في نقاطه الست في المركز الأخير .
جاءت المباراة قوية وسريعة من الطرفين مع أفضلية للهلال في أغلب فترات اللعب ومن خلال هذا التفوق قاد رماته عدد من الهجمات التي لم تخلو من الخطورة ، وولم يتأخر تقدم أصحاب الأرض كثيراً حيث أفلح المهاجم كاريكا من وضع الازرق في المقدمة بعد مرور أربع دقائق فقط من بداية المباراة .
وفى الشوط الثاني ارتفع ايقاع المباراة وبعد ثلاث دقائق فقط خطف بشة الهدف الثاني للهلال مستفيداً من عكسية كاريكا ، ويمضى الأداء بعد ذلك والهلال الأكثر سيطرة على اللعب حتى أعلن الحكم عن نهاية المباراة بفوز الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل للاتحاد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرسان والآرسنال يختتمان الجولة الرابعة عشرة الليلة

يختتم  فريق اهلي شندي واهلي الخرطوم مباريات الجولة الرابعة عشرة من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز عندما يلتقيان في العاشرة من مساء اليوم على لعب شندي ويبحث  الطرفين عن الفوز والحصول على النقاط خاصة أهلي الخرطوم الذي يدخل اللقاء  بمعنويات التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل أمام الهلال في الاسبوع الماضي  بالاضافة إلى أن المدرب الجديد للفرسان البوسني خليلوفيتش يرغب في قيادة  الفريق إلى أول انتصار بعد توليه المهمة مؤخراً ويملك الفريق 17 نقطة أما  أهلي شندي فيدخل اللقاء برصيد 25 نقط ومباراة اليوم الأولى له في القسم  الثاني وكان الفريق استعد جيداً للقاءات القسم الثاني من خلال التدريبات  والمباريات الودية بالاضافة إلى لقاءات كأس السودان والتي وصل فيها إلى  الدور نصف النهائي ليضرب موعداً مع المريخ في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر  الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النمور و الفرسان يتعادلان بهدفين لكل

 تعادل الاهلي شندي و ضيفه الاهلي الخرطوم بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء امس في ختام مباريات الجولة 14 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز باستاد شندي في مباراة كانت سريعة و قوية من الجانبين خاصة من اصحاب الارض . تقدم اهلي شندي بالهدف الاول عن طريق خالد عماري في الدقيقة 15 وادرك مصعب عمر التعادل للاهلي الخرطومي في الدقيقة 32 وتقدم احمد نصر الدين بالهدف الثاني للاهلي شندي قبل نهاية الشوط الاول . وفي الشوط الثاني ادرك الاهلي الخرطومي التعادل في الوقت الضائع عن طريق زاهد حسين .
بالنتيجة ارتفع اهلي شندي بنقاطه الى 26 نقطة واهلي الخرطوم الى 18 نقطة . ونال العاجي محمد سيلا لاعب اهلي شندي نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاكسبريس يهزم الامل بهدف ويتقدم في الترتيب

حقق الاهلى عطبرة فوزا غاليا على الامل عطبرة بهدف بعد مباراة قوية من الجانبين خاصة الاهلي ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــ(19) نقطة ويبقي الامل في 16 نقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الآرسنال والاتحاد.. النيل والخرطوم.. الرابطة والنسور يلتقون في الممتاز الليلة

تنطلق  في العاشرة والنصف من مساء اليوم مباريات الجولة السادسة عشرة من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز بمدن الحصاحيصا وكوستي ومدني فيما تُستكمل بقية مواجهات  الجولة 16 عقب عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك.. فعلى ملعب استاد مدني يستضيف  الاتحاد أهلي شندي في لقاء التعويض والثأر بالنسبة لأصحاب الأرض الذين  يقبعون في المركز الأخير بست نقاط فقط وكانوا خسروا في الجولة الماضية أمام  الهلال بهدفين نظيفين ويسعى الاتحاد للثأر من هزيمته الثقيلة أمام الأهلي  في الدورة الأولى بأربعة أهداف نظيفة على ملعب شندي ومن جهته يسعى أهلي  شندي إلى تعويض الاخفاق في الجولة الماضية بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل  على ملعبه أمام أهلي الخرطوم بتحقيق الفوز الليلة وتعزيز موقعه في المركز  الثالث وعلى ملعب كوستي يستضيف الرابطة النسور مساءً ويسعى أصحاب الأرض  لمواصلة الانتصارات وتحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي في الدورة الثانية بعد  أن كان الفريق كسب مباراته الأولى أمام مريخ الفاشر بهدفين نظيفين أما  النسور فيسعى هو الآخر إلى تحقيق الفوز والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث للخرطوم  وكانت الجوارح تغلبت على هلال كادوقلي بهدفين نظيفين في الجولة الماضية  بالخرطوم وعلى ملعب الحصاحيصا يرغب النيل في تجاوز أحزانه وتحقيق الفوز على  الخرطوم الوطني بعد أن سقط على أرضه في الجولة الماضية أمام الأمل بهدفين  لهدف على ملعبه فيما يعمل الخرطوم الوطني إلى تحقيق الفوز الثاني على  التوالي بعد أن كان كسب هلال الفاشر بهدفين في الجولة الماضية.. وأكملت  الفرق الستة تحضيراتها لمباريات اليوم وكل فريق يسعى لتحقيق الفوز والحصول  على النقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة يهزم النسور بهدف كرنقو

فاز فريق الرابطة كوستي بهدف نظيف على النسور في المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين مساء الاحد ضمن الجولة 15 من دوري سوداني الممتاز وسجل كرنقو هدف المباراة الوحيد ونال اتاك لوال نجومية المباراة.

اهلي شندي يفوز على الاتحاد 

قاد المهاجم احمد نصرالدين فريقه الاهلي شندي للفوز على مضيفه الاتحاد مدني مساء الاحد بهدف وحيد في الجولة 15 من دوري سوداني الممتاز ووصل الاهلي شندي الى 29 نقطة وتجمد الاتحاد في ست نقاط . 

وتعادل الخرطوم والنيل

وضمن نفس الجولة فرض الخرطوم الوطني التعادل السلبي على النيل في الحصاحيصا ورفع الخرطوم رصيده الى 24 نقطة ووصل النيل للنقطة العاشرة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف الفرسان الخرطوم في مواجهة نارية

يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه فريق الاهلي الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية و مثيرة من الجانبين خاصة من المريخ الذي يخطط لتقليص الفارق بينه و الهلال و الذي وصل الى 5 نقاط بعد فوز الهلال الاخير على الاتحاد في الاسبوع الاول , المريخ اكمل اعداده لمباراة اليوم بسلسلة من التجارب الاعدادية القوية مع النيل و المهدية و هلال الابيض و امبدة وقف من خلالها المدير الفني على جاهزية عناصره بجانب المباريات الدورية التي خاضها المريخ مؤخرا آخرها مباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و التي كسبها المريخ بهدف اللاعب الكيني الان وانغا في عطبرة بعد مباراة مثيرة من الجانبين خاصة الاهلي الذي احرج المريخ كثيرا.
مدرب المريخ برهان تيه وزع المهام على اللاعبين في مران الامس بعد ان تابع كل صغيرة و كبيرة بمنافسه في مبارايتيه امام الهلال و الاهلي شندي وتعرف على مواقع القوة و الضعف فيه جيدا و يخطط خلال مباراة اليوم على الاستفادة منها من اجل الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية في مشواره مع المريخ تخدم مصالحه في الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز خاصة انه من خبراء اللعبة في السودان و لديه بصمة اوضحة مع كل الاندية التي اشرف علي تدريبها مؤخرا .

المريخ فاز في مباراة الدورة الاولي
حقق المريخ الفوز في مباراة الفريقين في الدورة الاولي بهدفين و يتوقع ان تكون مباراة اليوم اكثر اثارة خاصة ان الاهلي يخطط للثأر من هزيمته على ارضه بالخرطوم و العودة من استاد المريخ بنقاط مباراة اليوم و اسعاد انصاره و يتوقع انم يجد الفريقين مساندة كبيرة من انصارهما 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم وفق المريخ في هذه المباراة المهمة


مشكور الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم الاهلي 2 / 1 ويقترب من استعادة صدارة الممتاز



    فاز المريخ على الاهلي الخرطوم بنتيجة 2-1 فى مباراة الجولة السادسة عشر من بطولة الدوري الممتاز التى لعبت فى استاد المريخ مساء الاثنين . بالنتيجة يرتفع رصيد المريخ الى 37 نقطة فى المركز الثاني ويبقى الاهلي في نقاطه ال18

    في الدقيقة 10 الاهلي يفتتح التسجيل فى المباراة من اللاعب المالي كوليبالي , الدقيقة 29 المباراة تتوقف لاصابة رمضان عجب بعد الاصطدام مع الحارس بهاء الدين , الدقيقة 35 المباراة تتوقف بسبب انخفاض الاضاءة فى استاد المريخ وتعود بعد اقل من 10 دقائق , دخول عنكبة بديلا لرمضان عجب الذى خرج لتلقي العلاج .

    فى بداية الشوط الثاني دفع المدرب باللاعب فيصل موسي بديلا للاعب مجدي عبداللطيف , وفى منتصف الشوط تم الدفع باللاعب راجي عبدالعاطي فى منتصف الشوط الثاني بديلا للاعب عنكبة ليتمكن من تسجيل هدف التعادل فى الدقيقة 75 من تسديدة داخل منطقة الجزاء يسار حارس مرمي الاهلي .وفى الدقيقة الاخيرة من عمر المباراة يسجل احمد الباشا الهدف الثاني للمريخ من تمريرة المالي تراوري .

    بدا المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة تتكون من : ــ
    جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
    في الدفاع احمد ضفر , امير كمال , بله جابر , اسماعيل صديق
    في الوسط باسكال , ايمن سعيد , احمد الباشا , مجدي عبداللطيف
    وفي الهجوم رمضان عجب , تراوري

    التغييرات :
    عنكبة بديلا لرمضان عجب
    فيصل موسي بديلا لمجدي عبد اللطيف
    راجي عبدالعاطي بديلا لعنكبة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع ال 15



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر و التماسيح في مواجهة نارية في الممتاز 

يلتقي  عصر اليوم بالفاشر الهلال و النيل الحصاحيصا ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس  عشر من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية و مثيرة من  الطرفين خاصة من جانب ابناء جبرة و الذي وزع المهام على لاعبيه في مباراة  اليو وطالبهم بالانتصار اما النحال في الطرف الآخر ينتظر اقدام لاعبيه  لتحسم مباراة اليوم ويتوقع ان يدفع بنفس العناصر التي لعبت مباراة الخرطوم  الوطني في الاسبوع المنصرم ويقوده اليوم منتصر فيما يقود الهلال كول

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*باذن الله بكرة نضرب الخرطوم ونركب الصدارة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يهزم النيل بهدف ويؤزّم موقفه

   حقق هلال الفاشر فوزاً مهماً على ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بهدف نظيف في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين عصر اليوم باستاد النقعة بالفاشر ضمن الجولة الخامسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل حمزة آدم هدف المباراة الوحيد من ركلة جزاء وبالنتيجة رفع هلال الفاشر رصيده إلى 20 نقطة وتجمد النيل في نقاطه العشر في المركز قبل الأخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخيالة يكسبون تماسيح النيل ويؤزمون موقفهم بهدف .. في المباراة المؤجلة من الاسبوع الخامس عشر للممتاز

كسب فريق هلال الفاشر مباراته امام النيل الحصاحيصا والتي شهدها ملعب ستاد  النقعة بالفاشر عصر الامس ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس عشر من دوري سوداني  الممتاز ولم يجد الازرق الغربي اي صعوبات تذكر في تحقيق الفوز بعد ان ظهر  النيل بخطوط متباعدة طيلة زمن المباراة ووقع علي هدف المباراة الوحيد نجم  تسجيلات الفريق الاخيرة حمزة ادم من ركلة جزاء وضعها بخبرة واتقان ينم عن  امكانيات مهولة لدي قائد الاسود .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملعب النقعة مسرحاً للقاء السلاطين والنمور

يستضيف ملعب استاد النقعة بالفاشر في الخامسة والربع عصراً مباراة مريخ الفاشر وأهلي شندي ضمن الجولة 15 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل أصحاب الأرض اللقاء برصيد(19) نقطة وهو الرصيد الذي أنهى عليه القسم الأول ولعب الفريق (14) مواجهة فاز أربع مباريات وتعادل في سبع مواجهات وقبل الفريق الخسارة في ثلاث مواجهات وكان الفريق تعرض للخسارة في الجولة (14) من الرابطة كوستي بثنائية فيما تم تأجيل لقاءه في الجولة(16) أمام المريخ إلى وقت لاحق، اما أهلي شندي فيدخل المواجهة برصيد(29) نقطة في المركز الثالث وكانت النمور فازت في ثمانية لقاءات وتعادلت في خمس وخسرت مباراتين وكان الفريق فاز في الجولة (16) على اتحاد مدني بهدف فيما تعادل في الجولة(14) بهدفين لكل مع أهلي الخرطوم على ملعب شندي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والخرطوم في لقاء من نار الليلة بالرد كاسل

يستضيف المريخ فريق الخرطوم الوطني في الثامنه مساء اليوم الاثنين باستاد المريخ فى الجولة ال 17 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز , المريخ يسعي للصعود للصدارة ففي رصيده 37 نقطة بفارق نقطتين عن الهلال صاحب الصدارة بافضلية مباراة , فريق الخرطوم فى المركز الرابع برصيد 24 نقطة , المريخ يفقد جهود المالي تراوري لعامل الايقاف والكيني وانغا بعد تاخر وصوله بسبب مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده فى تصفيات امم افريقيا . وتعتبر المباراة الاخيرة للمريخ فى الدوري قبل المغادرة الى رواندا للمشاركة فى بطولة سيكافا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمطارتؤجل مباراة السلاطين والآرسنال للغد

تسببت الامطار الغزيرة التي هطلت بمدينة الفاشر عصر اليوم في تأجيل مباراة السلاطين واهلي شندي ضمن الجولة السادسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكانت المباراة تسير نحو التعادل السلبي حتى نهاية الشوط الأول قبل أن يعلن الحكم عن ايقافها لتُقام غداً لمدة شوط واحد على نفس الملعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعاد  المريخ صدارة  الدوري الممتاز بعد الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني بنتيجة 1-صفر  مساء اليوم  الاثنين فى المباراة التى لعبت فى استاد المريخ . هدف المباراة  اتي عبر  اللاعب رمضان عجب من متابعة لكرة ارتدة من حارس المرمي في  الدقيقة 13 من  الشوط الاول  . بالنتيجة ارتفع المريخ برصيد 40 نقطة بفارق  نقطة عن الهلال  صاحب المركز الثاني .

بدا المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة ضمت كل من جمال  سالم , امير كمال , باسكال ,  بله جابر , اسماعيل صديق , ايمن سعيد , علاء  الدين يوسف , مجدي عبداللطيف ,  احمد الباشا , رمضان عجب , راجي عبدالعاطي.

امير  كمال غادر الملعب مصابا فى الدقيقة الاخيرة للشوط الاول وحل احمد ضفر   بديلا عنه . وفى الشوط الثاني دفع المدرب باللاعب احمد ابكر بديلا لاحمد   الباشا ثم عبدو جابر بديلا لراجي عبدالعاطي .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يعاقب التماسيح بخصم نقاط مباراة  الوطني وسكرتير التماسيح يهاجم الإتحاد والتحكيم ويؤكد إنسحاب فريقه من الممتاز

  كسب  نادي الخرطوم  الوطني الشكوى التي تقدم بها ضد النيل الحصاحيصا طاعنا  في عدم قانونية مشاركة  لاعب النيل ابو القاسم سعيد  في لقاء الفريقين  بالحصاحيصا الاسيوع الماضي في الدوري وإنتهى بالتعادل السلبي وأعلنت اللجنة  ألمنظمه انها خصمت نقطه من رصيد فريق النيل ليصبح 9 نقاط وأضافت نقطتين  لفريق الخرطوم الوطني 
 سكرتير التماسيح يهاجم التحكيم والإتحاد ويؤكد إنسحاب فريقه من الممتاز
  شن حسين شاويش  سكرتير النيل الحصاحيصا هجوماً عنيفاً على التحكيم  والإتحاد بالذات الحكم  الذي أدار لقاء فريقه أمس مع هلال الفاشر وقال إنه  ومن سخرية التحكيم أن المباراة أدارها حكم مغمور بلا خبرة ولا تجربة اسمه  محمد هاشم في حين كان الدولي المعز أحمد حكماً رابعاً, ووصف شاويش ما حدث  بالمهزلة التحكيمية وقال إن النيل لن يسكت كثيراً على هذا الظلم خصوصا بعد  ان قرر الإتحاد خصم نقاط مباراة الوطني مؤكداً أن الفريق سينسحب من الممتاز  بعد أن تجاوز ظلم الإتحاد  كل الخطوط الحمراء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز والمريخ متوهج بالصدارة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العلمين يقود السلاطين للفوز على النمور بهدف

حقق المريخ الفاشر الفوز على اهلي شندي بهدف وحيد في الجولة 17 من دوري  سوداني الممتاز ، وكانت الامطار اوقفت المباراة بعد نهاية الشوط الاول وقرر  طاقم التحكيم اكمال المباراة اليوم لمدة 45 دقيقة وسجل مصعب العلمين هدف  المباراة الوحيد لفريقه مريخ الفاشر، وحصل ابراهيم جعفر لاعب مريخ الفاشر  على نجومية المباراة. بالنتيجة يرتفع مريخ الفاشر بنقاطه الى 22 نقطة ويبقى اهلي شندي في نقاطه ال 29 .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة يقهر الاتحاد بثلاثية ويصعد للمركز الرابعصعد  الرابطة كوستي إلى المركز الرابع في روليت مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه  على اتحاد مدني بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين مساء  اليوم على ملعب مدني ضمن الجولة السادسة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  وكان حسام الزومة مهاجم الرابطة أعلن عن نفسه بقوة وسجل ثلاثة أهداف للذئاب  على مدار الشوطين فيما سجل هدفي الاتحاد الايفواري كانوتيه.. وبالنتيجة  رفع الرابطة رصيده إلى 26 نقطة محتلاً المركز الرابع وبفارق نقطتين عن  الخرطوم الخامس فيما تجمد رصيد الاتحاد في نقاطه الست في المركز الأخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يفوز على الأهلي شندي في مباراة الشوط الثاني

	عوض مريخ الفاشر  خسارته السابقة من الرابطة ببطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز الجولة 16، وذلك  بفوزه عصر اليوم بمدينة الفاشر غرب السودان على ضيفه الثقيل الأهلي شندي  بهدف دون رد.
	كان الشوط الأول من المباراة قد أقيم أمس، ثم تم تأجيل الشوط الثاني ليقام اليوم بسبب هطول الأمطار الغزيرة.

 	وأحرز هدف المباراة مصعب العلمين في الدقيقة 18 من الشوط الثاني، 63 من  المباراة، وتسببت مؤازرة الجماهير الغفيرة لمريخ الفاشر في فوزه بالمباراة،  بينما تراجع آداء الأهلي شندي في الشوط الثاني، وقفز مريخ الفاشر بنقاطه  إلى 22 وهو أول فوز لمدربه الجديد شرف الدين أحمد موسى بملعب الفريق وبين  جماهيره منذ توليه المهمة في الدور الثاني خلفا لمحسن سيد.

 	اما الأهلي شندي فواصل تراجع نتائجه، حيث فشل في تحقيق في الفوز في  مباراتين متتاليتين وذك بتعادله مع الأهلي الخرطوم في الجولة السابقة على  ملعبه 2-2، وتجمد رصيد الفريق عند 29 نقطة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخالفة النيل الحصاحيصا تمنح 3 نقاط للخرطوم السوداني 



	حصل نادي الخرطوم  الوطني على  نقاط غالية من مباراة كان قد تعادل فيها بدون أهداف مع مضيفه  النيل  الحصاحيصا ضمن مباريات الاسبوع ال15 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز  لكرة  القدم.

	واستفاد الخرطوم من خطأ إداري  فادح تسبب به  نادي النيل، حينما أشرك مهاجما جديدا بالفريق لا يحق له  المشاركة قانونا  بحكم نيله بطاقات صفراء لا تسمح له بالمشاركة.

	وتعود  التفاصيل إلى تقدم نادي  الخرطوم بشكوى ضد النيل الحصاحيصا في عدم قانونية  مشاركة مهاجمه ابو  القاسم في مباراة الفريقين التي جرت يوم 20 يوليو الماضي  بمدينة  الحصاحيصا، ودعم شكواه بكل المستندات التي تثبت نيل اللاعب لبطاقات  تحظر  مشاركته في المباريات التنافسية لتقرر اللجنة المنظمة بإتحاد الكرة   السودانية رسميا اليوم تحويل نقاط المباراة لنادي الخرطوم الوطني الذي أصبح   رصيده 27 نقطة مهددا الأهلي شندي في الترتيب الثالث، وبات الفارق بينهما   نقطتان فقط، وتراجع النيل إلى 9 نقاط وتأزم موقفه تماما في الترتيب ال13.

	ويعتبر تحويل نقاط المباراة بسبب عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب من فريق إلى آخر بالدوري السوداني أول سابقة في تاريخ البطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تبقت للمريخ 10 جولات على النحو التالي : ـــ

خمسة جولات خارج الديار

الاتحاد مدني
الرابطة كوستي
هلال كادوقلي
مريخ الفاشر
الهلال


وخمسة جولات داخل الديار

الاهلي شندي
النسور ام درمان
النيل الحصاحيصا
الامل عطبرة
هلال الفاشر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استاد النقعة يستضيف لقاء الخيالة والإكسبريس

    يستضيف ملعب استاد النقعة بالفاشر في الخامسة من عصر اليوم الجمعة اللقاء الذي يجمع هلال الفاشر وضيفه أهلي عطبرة ضمن الجولة السادسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويبحث كل طرف للفوز والحصول على الكاملة خاصة وأنهما حققا الفوز في الجولة السابقة حيث انتصر الهلال على النيل الحصاحيصا بهدف فيما كسب أهلي عطبرة الأمل في ديربي مدينة الحديد والنار بهدف واستعد الطرفان جيداً لمباراة اليوم وكل رفع شعار الفوز وعدم التفريط في النقاط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي عطبرة يعود بنقطة غالية من هلال الفاشر

عاد الاهلي عطبرة بتعادل غال حينما خرج بنقطة من فك هلال الفاشر في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر امس في الفاشر , حيث تقدم الهلال اولا عبر لاعبه محمد عبد الله كول و ادرك التعادل للاهلي عطبرة نجمه المميز متوكل ليرتفع هلال الفاشر بنقاطه  لـــ (21) والاهلي لـــ (20) و .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاسود تستدرج الوطني في مواجهة ثأرية في الممتاز

 يلتقي عند الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم الهلال كادوقلي والخرطوم الوطني في مباراة مؤجلة من الاسبوع السادس عشر لدوري سوداني الممتاز وينتظر ان تأتي المباراة التي سيحتضنها ملعب استاد مورتا الاولمبي بحاضرة الجنوب الغربي في قمة الاثارة كعادة مباراة الفريقين في الاونة الاخيرة سيما وظروف الفريقين تحتم عليهم الفوز والتقدم للامام  الخرطوم الوطني برصيد 26 نقطة في المركز الثالث وهلال كادوقلي برصيد 10 نقاط المركز ال 12 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يقهر هلال كادوقلي في ملعبه بثلاثية







حقق  الخرطوم الوطني فوزا كبيرا على هلال كادوقلي ” 3/0″ عصر اليوم  على ملعب  كادوقلي ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة عشر لمسابقة الدوري وسجل محمد موسى  هدفين وأمين ألماني هدف ورفع الفريق رصيده إلى “29″ نقطة فيما تجمد هلال  الجبال في المركز العاشر “10″ نقاط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل والاهلى الخرطوم حبايب

تعادل اﻷمل عطبرة والأهلي العاصمي بهدف لكل مساء اليوم على ملعب  عطبرة ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز وسجل للاهلي زاهد وللامل الطاهر حماد  ورفع أصحاب اﻷرض رصيد النقاط إلى 17 واﻷهلي إلى  19 نقطة .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهة نارية بين الاهلي عطبرة والرابطة كوستي

يلتقي مساء اليوم بمدينة الحديد والنار عطبرة فريقا الاهلي عطبرة والرابطة كوستي ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 17 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في مباراة وصفها المراقبين بالمثيرة و الخطيرة من واقع ترتيب الفريقين بجانب ان كليهما عاد بنتيجة جيدة خارج القواعد , فالاهلي حقق التعادل امام هلال الفاشر و فازت الرابطة التي يقودها ابراهومة خارج ملعبها على الرومان بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين . الاهلي عطبرة في المركز الثامن برصيد 20 نقطة والرابطة في المركز الخامس برصيد 26 نقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي عطبرة الضحية الرابعة لأبراهومة وذئاب كوستي

ضرب  الرابطة كوستي من جديد خارج قواعده محققا الفوز الرابع على التوالي على  حساب اﻷهلي عطبرة بهدف دون رد للاعبه محمد عبد الله جستنسية ورفعت الرابطة رصيدها إلى (  29) نقطة متساوية مع الخرطوم الوطني واﻷهلي شندي ويتأخر الفريق بأفضلية  اﻷهداف فيما تجمد اﻷهلي عطبرة في (20) نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يواجه هلال كادوقلي مساء اليوم باستاده

يعود الهلال الى ساحة النزال المحلي مساء اليوم بملعبه حينما يستضيف هلال الجبال في مباراة مسح الاحزان التي خلفتها مباراة الفريق امام الغربان و يقود الهلال مساء اليوم مدربه مبارك سلمان في مواجهة مدرب الهلال السابق مجدي مرجان المشرف فنيا على اسود الجبال وهو ما يعطي المباراة نوعا من التحدي و الاثارة.
الهلال يدخل المباراة من اجل استعادة الصدارة التي ذهبت للمريخ و له 39 نقطة وفوز اليوم يدفع به للمركز الاول ويقوده اليوم نجمه كاريكا و بجانب بكري المدينة وعمر بخيت و يغيب عنه اللاعب سيدي بيه للاصابة .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يقهر أسود الجبال بصعوبة

   حوّل الهلال تأخره بهدف في الشوط الأول إلى فوز بهدفين لهدف على ضيفه هلال كادوقلي في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم ضمن الجولة 16 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل هلال كادوقلي هدفه عن طريق المالي كوليبالي في الحصة الأولى فيما انتظر الهلال حتى الدقيقة 75 لادراك التعادل عن طريق مهند الطاهر وسجل عبد اللطيف بوي الهدف الثاني ليرفع الهلال رصيده بالنتيجة الى 40 نقطة في الصدارة مؤقتاً فيما بقي هلال كادوقلي في نقاطه العشر في المركز الثاني عشر وحصل حافظ احمد حامد حارس اسود الجبال على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات في الممتاز اليوم

   تُقام مساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ضمن الجولة السابعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بكل من عطبرة وشندي والخرطوم، فعلى ملعب استاد عطبرة يلتقي الأمل وهلال الفاشر في الثامنة الا ربعاً وعلى ملعب استاد شندي يواجه أهلي شندي النيل الحصاحيصا ويشهد ملعب استاد الخرطوم مواجهة ساخنة بين النسور ومريخ الفاشر وتبقت مباراة واحدة في الجولة السابعة عشرة بين هلال كادقلي واتحاد مدني فيما أدت القمة مباراتيها أمام أهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني مقدماً وأكملت الفرق الستة استعداداتها لمباريات اليوم وكل فريق يطمح لتحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط من أجل تحسين الموقف في روليت المنافسة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور و المريخ يتعادلان بدون اهداف في الممتاز 
النمور تعمق جراح التماسيح و الامل يكسب الخيالة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السابع عشر من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز تعادل النسور و المريخ الفاشر بدون اهداف في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب استاد الخرطوم بهذه النتيجة يرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــ(23) نقطة و النسور لــــ(18) نقطة وفي عطبرة فاز الامل على هلال الفاشر بهدفي لهدف و في شندي حقق الاهلي فوز مهما على النيل بهدف .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي شندي يهزم النيل.. الامل يصطاد الخيالة وتعادل السلاطين والنسور في الممتاز

 جرت مساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز في جولتها الثامنة  عشرة على ملاعب الخرطوم وشندي وعطبرة: فعلى ملعب الخرطوم تعادل فريقا مريخ  الفاشر والنسور بهدفين لكل ليرفع المريخ رصيده إلى 23 نقطة والنسور إلى 18  نقطة وبعطبرة فاز الأمل على هلال الفاشر بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما المحترف  النيجيري فكتور ليرفع الأمل بالنتيجة رصيده إلى 20 نقطة وبقي هلال الفاشر  في نقاطه الـ20 وبشندي عزز الأهلي موقعه في المركز الثالث بفوزه على النيل  الحصاحيصا بهدف حمل توقيع الايفواري محمد سيلا ليرفع الآرسنال رصيده إلى 32  نقطة وبقي النيل في رصيد تسع نقاط في المركز قبل الأخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبارتان في الممتاز : الهلال يستضيف الرابطة كوستي .. والاتحاد ضيفاً على الأسود بكادوقلي

تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم  مباراتان في بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز بكل من  كادوقلي والخرطوم، فعلى  ملعب استاد مارتا بكادوقلي عصراً يختتم فريقا هلال  كادوقلي واتحاد مدني  مباريات الجولة 17 فيما تُفتتح الجولة 18 بلقاء الهلال  والرابطة كوستي على  ملعب استاد الهلال في الثامنة مساءً، وأكملت الفرق  الأربعة جاهزيتها  لمباراتي اليوم وكل فريق يطمح إلى الفوز والحصول على  العلامة الكاملة،  فعلى ملعب كادوقلي سيسعى الجريحان الهلال واتحاد مدني  لتحقيق الفوز  والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة خاصة وانهما يقبعان في  مؤخرة  الترتيب حيث يحتل الاتحاد المركز الأخير فيما يتواجد أبناء الجبال  في  المركز الثاني عشر، وبامدرمان يرغب الهلال في تحقيق الفوز على الرابطة   وتعزيز موقعه في الصدارة مستغلاً غياب المريخ المتواجد في رواندا للمشاركة   في سيكافا فيما يأمل الرابطة مواصلة عروضه القوية في القسم الثاني وقلب   الطاولة على الهلال على أرضه وتحقيق الفوز الخامس على التوالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يهزم الرابطة بثنائية ويعزز موقعه في الصدارة


حقق الهلال  فوزاً مهماً على الرابطة كوستي بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعبه  بامدرمان في افتتاح مباريات الجولة 18 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرفع  الفريق رصيده الى 45 نقطة معززاً موقعه في الصدارة فيما تجمد الرابطة في  رصيد 29 نقطة وكان السنغالي سليمانو سيسيه سجل الهدف الأول للهلال واضاف  بشة الهدف الثاني وحصل سيسيه على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة  سوداني الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي ينشل الرومان بهدف في الممتاز

 حقق الهلال كادوقلي فوزا غاليا على رومان مدني بهدف دون مقابل في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز التي جرت بينهما عصر اليوم بهذه النتيجة يرتفع الهلال  بنقاطه لـــــ(13) نقطة وتجمد الرومان في نقاطه الـــ(6) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يستقبل الإكسبريس الليلة في الممتاز

تُقام مباراة واحدة في الجولة الثامنة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الثامنة من مساء اليوم تجمع الخرطوم الوطني وأهلي عطبرة وكانت الجولة اُفتتحت مساء أمس بلقاء الهلال والرابطة وتقام غداً ثلاث مواجهات في الجولة ذاتها بكل من الفاشر وشندي والخرطوم، ويتطلع طرفا مباراة اليوم لتحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث خاص الخرطوم الوطني صاحب الأرض الذي يسعى في الوصول إلى النقطة 32 والتساوي مع أهلي شندي في المركز الثالث بعد أن فاز الأخير على النيل الحصاحيصا مؤخراً ويعلم الخرطوم أن التفريط في مباراة اليوم سيتيح لمنافسه أهلي شندي للابتعاد أكثر في المركز الثالث

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يكسب الاهلي عطبرة 3-1 ويعتلي المركز الثالث


كفرووتر/الخرطوم/

حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزا كاسحا على الاهلي عبطرة 3-1 في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد الخرطوم مساء اليوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن عشر لمسابقة الممتاز ليرتقع الخرطوم بنقاطه لــــ(32) في المركز الثالث بفارق الاهداف عن الاهلي شندي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يقهر الإكسبريس بثلاثية

حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً مهماً على أهلي عطبرة بثلاثة أهداف لهدف مساء  اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن الجولة 18 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، سجل أهداف  الخرطوم دومنيك وعاطف خالد والكيني انطوني فيما سجل هدف ،

الإكسبريس محمد هاشم، بالنتيجة رفع الخرطوم الوطني رصيده إلى 32 نقطة  في المركز الثالث مع أهلي شندي وبقي أهلي عطبرة في نقاطه الـ20 وكان بدر  الدين قلق أضاع ركلة جزاء للخرطوم في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مواجهات في الممتاز اليوم

يختتم اليوم الاسبوع الثامن عشر لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بثلاث مواجهات حيث يلتقي في الفاشر مريخ السلاطين بفريق الامل للمريخ 23 نقطة و للامل 20 و في المباراة الثانية يلتقي الاهلي شندي بــ(النسور) للاهلي 32 نقطة في المركز الرابع و للنسور (18) في المركز الـــ(11) و باستاد الخرطوم يستضيف الاهلي صاحب المركز الـــ(العاشر) برصيد 19 نقطة فريق هلال الفاشر السابع برصيد 21 نقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي الخرطوم يكسب الخيالة بهدف

باستاد الخرطوم فاز الاهلي الخرطوم على هلال الفاشر بهدف احرزه اللاعب الصادق النور ليرتفع الاهلي بنقاطه لــــ(22) نقطة و تجمد الهلال في نقاطه الــــ(21) .

الاهلي شندي يرتقي للمركز الثالث بثلاثية في شباك النسور .

حقق الاهلي شندي فوزا كبيرا و مهما على النسور ام درمان بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة وسجل أهداف النمور إسماعيل بابا هدفين وفريد هدف في المباراة التي احتضنها ملعب شندي مرتفعا بنقاطه لــــ(35) نقطة في المركز الثالث وتجمدت النسور في نقاطها الـــ(18) في المركز الـــ(11) .

مريخ الفاشر يكسب الامل عطبرة بثلاثية

حقق مريخ الفاشر فوزاً مهماً على الأمل عطبرة بثلاثة أهداف لهدف عصر اليوم على ملعب الفاشر ضمن الجولة 18 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل اهداف المريخ النيجيري ديفيد ثنائية وهدف لهنو فيما احرز هدف الأمل الطاهر حماد وبالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى 26 نقطة وبقي الأمل في نقاطه الـ 20  .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي يقهر النيل بالحصاحيصا

حقق  هلال كادوقلي فوزاً مهماً على مضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بهدفين نظيفين في  المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين عصر اليوم على ملعب الحصاحيصا ضمن الجولة 18 من  بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل هدفي الضيوف صالح الامين والمالي فودي ليرفع  الهلال رصيده إلى 16 نقطة ويبقى النيل في نقاطه التسع في المركز قبل  الأخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع ال 18 : ـــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هناك مباراتان مؤجلتان للمريخ امام كل من مريخ الفاشر واتحاد ودمدني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني والنسور يتعادلان في مباراة الأحداث

انتهت  مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والنسور بالتعادل بهدفين لكل مساء اليوم  على ملعب  الخرطوم في افتتاح مباريات الجولة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز  ورفع النسور  رصيده إلى 19 نقطة والخرطوم الى 33 نقطة وكانت المباراة شهدت  أحداثاً  مؤسفة بعد أن اقتحم احد منسوبي النسور الملعب وكاد يشتبك مع الحكم لولا  تدخل البعض وفض النزاع لتستمر المباراة بعد ذلك بصورة طبيعية حتى نهايتها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي

أجل  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي والتي كان  مقرراً  اقامتها يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة 19 من الدوري الممتاز إلى  وقت   لاحق وذلك نسبة لمشاركة المريخ في بطولة سيكافا والتي انتهت عصر اليوم   بتتويجه بلقب البطولة على حساب الجيش  الرواندي حيث ينتظر أن يعود الفريق  للخرطوم ظهر غدٍ الاثنين فيما سيستعين  محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني  لمنتخبنا الوطني بعدد من لاعبي الأحمر  لضمهم لقائمة المنتخب التي ستغادر  لزامبيا لمواجهة منتخبها ودياً استعداداً  لمباراتي المنتخب امام جنوب  افريقيا ونيجيريا في التصفيات الأفريقية  المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم العام  المقبل بالمغرب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإكسبريس يستضيف السلاطين بعطبرة

يشهد  ملعب استاد عطبرة في الثامنة من مساء اليوم الاثنين لقاء الاهلي  وضيفه مريخ  الفاشر في الجولة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويسعى الأهلي إلى  تحقيق  الفوز وتعويض الاخفاق في الجولتين السابقتين بالخسارة على ارضه امام   الرابطة بهدف وامام الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثة  اهداف لهدف في الجولة الماضية  وللفريق 20 نقطة فيما يدخل مريخ الفاشر  اللقاء برصيد 26 نقطة وكان الفريق  حقق الفوز في آخر مبارياته على الأمل  عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف لهدف في الجولة  الماضية على ملعب الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ الوطني ﻳﻔﻠﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ :

  ﺃﻓﻠﺖ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﻪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺟﺮﺕ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ أمس الاحد ﺿﻤﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻝ19 ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ .
 ﻭﻗﺪ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﺇﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﻟﻔﻈﻴﺔ  ﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺃﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ  ﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻭﺩﻭﻧﻴﻚ ﺃﺷﻮﻳﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻫﻤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺛﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ  ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺻﻌﻮﺩﻩ ﻭﺑﻘﺎﺀه ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﻮﺍﺳﻢ .
 ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻤﺮ  ﺳﻔﺎﺭﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ , ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺪﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ  ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻟﻠﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 30 ، ﻭﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺛﺎني ﻧﺎﻟﻪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ  .. ﻭﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ الخرطوم ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺿﻐﻂ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻋﻨﻴﻒ  ﻭﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺷﺮﺱ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ, ﻟﻴﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﻣﻌﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺯ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺻﺎﺩﻑ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ 90 + 5 .
 ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺭﺻﻴﺪﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ 33 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ رفع ايضآ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ رصيده إلى  19 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي عطبرة يهزم مريخ الفاشر  (2/3)

خطف أهلي عطبرة فوزا ثمينا على حساب مريخ الفاشر (2/3) مساء اليوم بملعب عطبرة وسجل متوكل هدفين ومحمد هاشم هدف ﻷصحاب اﻷرض ورفع اﻹكسبريس رصيده إلى (23) نقطة فيما بقى مريخ الفاشر في (26) .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتان في الدوري الممتاز اليوم

تقام عصر اليوم مباراتان في الجولة (19) من بطولة  سوداني للدوري الممتاز على ملعبي كوستي والحصاحيصا ويشتعل الصراع على النقاط خاصة على ملعب استاد الحصاحيصا الذي يجمع بين النيل والاتحاد مدني في مواجهة لاتقبل انصاف الحلول  ويعول الطرفان على أن يحصد النقاط وينتفس الصعداء على حساب الآخر، وعلى ملعب استاد كوستي  سيكون التنافس محتدماً بين الرابطة كوستي والامل عطبرة من أجل الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث وكانت الفرق الاربعة كثفت تحضيراتها للحصول من أجل الفوز والحصول على النقاط في مواجهتي اليوم، ويحتل الرابطة كوستي المركز الخامس برصيد(29) نقطة من تسعة انتصارات وتعادلين وسبع خسائر وله(22) هدفاً واستقبلت شباكه (21) هدفاً وخسر الفريق آخر مبارياته في الدوري من الهلال في الجولة السابقة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة تكسب الامل بثلاثية و النيل يغمر الرومان

 
ضمن مباريات اندية الدرجة الممتاز فازت الرابطة على الامل بثلاثة اهداف  مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم نالهما حسام هدفين و هدف  لكرنقو ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(29) و يتجمد الامل في نقاطه الــــ(20) وفي  الحصاحيصا فاز النيل على الرومان بهدفين مرتفعا بنقاطه لــــ(12) نقطة  وتجمد الرومان في نقاطه الــــ(6) .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرسان تغتال الاسود بهدفي الخليلة والشعلة 









حقق الاهلي الخرطوم فوزا غاليا و مستحقا  على الهلال كادوقلي  بهدفين مقابل هدف نالهما عمر الخليلة و وليد الشعلة  فيما احرز لهلال  كادوقلي ماجد علاء الدين بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الاهلي بنقاطه  لــ(25) نقطة و  تجمد الهلال في نقاطه الـــ(16) .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الحالات الطارئة تجري تعديلات في مباريات الممتاز واتت برمجة مباريات المريخ على النحو التالي :

13/9/2014 المريخ الفاشر × المريخ الخرطوم الفاشر

17/9/2014 الاتحاد مدنى × المريخ الخرطوم مدنى

20/9/2014 المريخ الخرطوم × الاهلى شندى الخرطوم

23/ 9/2014 الرابطة كوستى × المريخ الخرطوم كوستى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقررت لجنة الحالات الطارئة في اجتماعها بتاريخ 26  أغسطس والذي استعرضت فيه برمجة مباريات الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز وبعد  التداول قررت إعادة برمجة بعض المباريات والمباريات المؤجلة لتكون علي  النحو التالي :



التاريخ                    	الفــريقــان              	الملعب

6/9/2014	المريخ الفاشر × الهلال الفاشر	 الفاشر
6/9/2014	الأمل عطبرة × الاتحاد مدنى	 عطبرة
8/9/2014	الهلال كادوقلي × الرابطة كوستي 	كادوقلى
9/9/2014	الأهلي عطبرة × النيل الحصاحيصا	 عطبرة
10/9/2014	الاتحاد مدنى × الهلال الفاشر 	مدنى
13/9/2014	المريخ الفاشر × المريخ الخرطوم	الفاشر
14/9/2014	الهلال الفاشر × الهلال االخرطوم 	الفاشر
14/9/2014	الرابطة كوستى × الاهلى شندى	 كوستى
17/9/2014	الاتحاد مدنى × المريخ الخرطوم	 مدنى
17/9/2014	الاهلى شندى × الهلال االخرطوم 	شندى
20/9/2014	المريخ الخرطوم × الاهلى شندى 	الخرطوم
23/ 9/2014	الرابطة كوستى × المريخ الخرطوم 	كوستى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل جديد لموعد مباريات الدوري الممتاز

    قررت لجنة الحالات الطارئة تعديل مواعيد مباريات بدوري سوداني الممتاز  حيث جاءت التعديلات علي النحو التالي : مباراة المريخ الفاشر والمريخ  الخرطوم تلعب يوم 14/9 بدلاً عن 13/9 - مباراة الهلال الفاشر والهلال  الخرطوم تلعب يوم 15/9 بدلاً عن 14/9 وذلك نسبة لعودة المنتخب الوطني من  مباراته مع منتخب الكنغو ضمن التصفيات الأفريقية يوم 12/9 ، مباراة الأمل  عطبرة والهلال الخرطوم تلعب يوم 19/9 بدلاً عن 22/9 – مباراة الأهلي شندي  والهلال الخرطوم تلعب يوم 24/9 بدلاً عن 17/9 – مباراة الهلال كادوقلي  والمريخ الخرطوم تلعب يوم 2/10 بدلاً عن 3/10 – مباراة المريخ الخرطوم  والأمل عطبرة تلعب يوم 5/10 بدلاً عن 18/10 – مباراة الخرطوم الوطني  والهلال الخرطوم تلعب يوم 2/10 بدلاً عن 3/10 - مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا  والهلال الخرطوم تلعب يوم 5/10 بدلاً عن 18/10.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجري الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم تعديلاً جديداً  على بعض مباريات الدورة الثانية لدوري سودانى الممتاز والمباريات المؤجلة  وتقرر أن تلعب مباراة الإتحاد مدنى والمريخ الخرطوم بمدنى يوم الثامن عشر  من سبتمبر الجاري ومباراة المريخ الخرطوم والأهلي شندي بالخرطوم يوم الحادي  والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري ومباراة الرابطة كوستي والمريخ الخرطوم بكوستي  يوم الرابع والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ السلاطين يواجه هلال الفاشر اليوم بالنقعة

يستضيف ملعب النقعة عصر اليوم لقاء ابناء العمومة الذي يجمع بين فريقي الهلال والمريخ (الفاشر) في افتتاح مباريات الجولة 20 من دوري سوداني للمحترفين المريخ في المركز السادس برصيد (26) نقطة والفوز في المباراة يجعله يتقدم للمركز الخامس فيما يحتل الهلال المركز التاسع بـ(21) ويلاحظ الفارق بين النقاط ليس بكبير ويملك الفريقين مباريات مؤجلةو المريخ استعد جيداً لهذه المباراة وكسب الامير البحراوي ودياً واختتم اعداده بفرع الرياضة بينما اختتم الهلال اعداده بملعب الخارجية وكسب التعاون ودياً ويتوقع أن يجئ لقاء اليوم على سطح سفيح ساخن.


الفهود تستدرج الرومان بملعب الحديد و النار

يستقبل الأمل عطبرة عند الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم ضيفه الاتحاد مدني بملعب استاد مدينة الحديد والنار الأمل عطبرة صاحب الأرض يجمع في رصيده (20) نقطة في المركز العاشر ويريد تحسين موقفه في الروليت واستعادة نغمة الفوزم بعد خسارته في الجولة الماضية امام اصحاب السعادة وكان الأمل قد فاز على العزوزاب بربر بهدف دون رد وركز جهازه الفني على اعداد الفريق بصورة مثلى لمباراة اليوم بتمارين صباحية ومسائية فيما يحتل الرومان المركز الأخير برصيد (6) نقاط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل يعمق جراح الاتحاد 

    عمق فريق الأمل عطبرة جراح ضيفه الاتحاد مدني وفاز عليه بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي أقيمت مساء السبت في مدينة عطبرة في شمال السودان في افتتاح مباريات الجولة السابعة من الدورة الثانية من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
 وصعد الأمل إلى المركز الثامن في جدول ترتيب المنافسة بعد أن رفع رصيده إلى 23 نقطة من 20 مباراة، بينما تجمد رصيد الاتحاد مدني عند 6 نقاط في المؤخرة، لتتضاعف أوجاع النادي العريق الذي يصارع الهبوط للمرة الثانية، وتضاءلت فرص بقائه في المنافسة.

المريخ يكسب الهلال في ديربي الفاشر

 انتهي ديربي الفاشر في غرب السودان بين الهلال والمريخ، والذي جرى يوم السبت في مدينة الفاشر، بفوز المريخ بهدف سجله أنس إبراهيم. وبهذه النتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 20 نقطة في المركز السادس، فيما تجمد رصيد الهلال في 21 نقطة في المركز العاشر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي يكسب الرابطة كوستي بثلاثةاهداف

واصل  هلال الجبال صحوته و كسب عصر اليوم فريق الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة اهداف نالها  فودي هدفين وهدف لسونع لترتفع بنقاطها لــــ(19) نقطة وتجمدت الرابطة في  الـــ(29) .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادقلي يواصل انتصاراته في الدوري السوداني

  واصل هلال كادقلي صحوته وانتصاراته في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، وحقق فوزه الثالث على التوالي بعد تغلبه على ضيفه الرابطة كوستي بنتيجة 3-1 في المباراة التي أقيمت اليوم الاثنين باستاد كادقلي بغرب السودان في الجولة السابعة من الدور الثاني للدوري الممتاز في نسخته التاسعة عشرة .
 ورفع هلال الجبال رصيده من النقاط إلي 19 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر في ترتيب المنافسة ، فيما حافظ  فريق الرابطة كوستي رغم خساراته الثانية في الدور الثاني على  مركزه الخامس في الترتيب العام برصيد 32  نقطة . 
 وكان هلال كادقلي قد حقق انتصارين متتالين في قيادة المدرب الجديد مجدي مرجان مدرب الهلال الخرطوم السابق على حساب الاتحاد مدني والنيل الحصاحيصا من أندية المؤخرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعض مباريات دوري سوداني في الدورة الثانية خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة وفق التعديل الأخير:

9/9 الأهلي عطبرة VS النيل حصاحيصا
10/9 الإتحاد مدني VS الهلال الفاشر
14/9 الرابطة كوستي VS الأهلي شندي
14/9 مريخ الفاشر VS المريخ العاصمي
15/9 هلال الفاشر VS الهلال العاصمي
17/9 الإتحاد مدني VS المريخ العاصمي
18/9 الأهلي شندي VS الهلال العاصمي
21/9 المريخ العاصمي VS الأهلي شندي
24/9 الرابطة كوستي VS المريخ العاصمي

أقيمت بالأمس مبارة واحدة جمعت هلال كادقلي بالرابطة كوستي و إنتهى اللقاء بفوز هلال كادقلي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف للرابطة كوستي، ليرتفع هلال كادقلي برصيدها إلى 22 نقطة في المركز العاشر، فيما تجمد رصيد الرابطة كوستي عند 32 نقطة في المركز الخامس مؤقتآ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي عطبرة يخطف نقطة غالية من ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

خطف الاكسبريس العطبراوي نقطة غالية من ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بعد التعادل معه بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمتعهما مساء اليوم في عطبرة , تقدم النيل عبر لاعب وجدي في الشوط الاول و احرز محمد حقار هدف التعادل للاهلي في الدقيقة 92 من المباراة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي عَطْبَرَة يفلت من الخسارة أمام النيل بالدوري السوداني

 أفلت فريق أهلي عَطْبَرَة من الخسارة بملعبه من ضيفه النيل حصاحيصا بعد ما أدرك التعادل في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع في مباراة جرت مساء اليوم بمدينة عطبرة ضمن مباريات الأسبوع ال20 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم والتي إنتهت نتيجتها بالتعادل 1-1.
وكان وجدي قد تقدم النيل بهدف السبق منتصف الشوط الأول, وأدرك محمد حقار التعادل لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة (90+3).
وبهذه النتيجة ، رفع الأهلي رصيده إلى 24 نقطة والنيل إلى 13 نقطة وقد اقترب الفريق كثيراً من توديع بطولة الممتاز.
ويتصدر ترتيب الدوري السوداني حالياً الهلال برصيد 45 نقطة بفارق 5 نقاط كاملة عن المريخ صاحب المركز الثاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗُﻔﺘﺘﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ (21) ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ  ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺷﺮﺱ؛ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﺗﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ، ﻭﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺒﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻬﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻨﺎﻃﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻳﻄﻤﺢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ , ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ .
ﻭﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ ( 19) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﻦ ( 19) ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺆﺟﻠﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ اﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ , ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻤﺲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﺑﻊ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ . 
ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻓﻮﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ (23 ) ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ (20) ﻭﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ (20) ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺖ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻤﺲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﻌﺔ ﻟﻘﺎﺀﺍﺕ , ﻭﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﺎﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻬﻤﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ , ﻭﻛﻞٌ ﻳﻄﻤﺢ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﻭﺍﻻﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻃﻖ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻓﺌﺔ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور تكسب الامل بهدف في الممتاز

حقق النسور فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على الامل عطبرة بهدف في المباراة التي استضافها استاد الخرطوم ضمن الاسبوع الـــ(20) لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـــ(19) لترتفع النسور بنقاطها لــــ(22) و الامل في نقاطه الــــ(23) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني في مواجهة نارية امام الاهلي 

  يلتقي مساء اليوم بملعب استاد الخرطوم فريقا الاهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني ضمن مباريات بطولة الدوري الممتاز لجولته الـــ(20) من المسابقة وتعتبر مباراة اليوم من اشرس مباريات الاسبوع نظرا للحساسية التي تتسم بها المواجهات التي تجمعهما بجانب الاثارة التي تظل خالدة دوما فيها و كان آخر لقاء جمعهما في الممتاز قد انتهي بالتعادل بهدف لكل . يدخل الاهلي اللقاء برصيد 25 نقطة ويحتل المركز السابع بينما للخرطوم الوطني 33 نقطة يحتل بها المركز الرابع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي يتعادلان

تقاسم فريقا الأهلي والخرطوم الوطني نقاط مباراتهما التي جمعتهما مساء أمس على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الجولة 20 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرفع الخرطوم رصيده إلى 34 نقطة في المركز الرابع والأهلي إلى 26 نقطة في المركز السابع وحصل بدر الدين قلق لاعب وسط الخرطوم الوطني على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة، وأبدى الكابتن حمزة الجمل المدير الفني للخرطوم حزنه لتعادل فريقه أمام الأهلي مبيناً أن الكوماندوز كانوا الأكثر سيطرة وكانوا قريبين من الفوز لولا سوء الطالع الذي حرم المهاجمين من الوصول لشباك الأهلي في أكثر من فرصة سانحة للتسجيل، ومن جانبه أبدى البوسني خليلوفيتش مدرب الأهلي عن رضائه للنتيجة مبيناً أن الأهلي اعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة مع تقفيل مناطقه الدفاعية مشيراً إلى أن النتيجة في الأخير جيدة وستدعم الفريق معنوياً قبل الجولة المقبلة أمام النيل بالحصاحيصا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديلات جديدة على برمجة مباريات الدوري الممتاز

 قررت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ونسبة لعودة بعثة  المنتخب الوطني الأول يوم 14/9 من مباراته مع منتخب الكنغو ضمن التصفيات  الأفريقية تعديلً في مواعيد مباريات بدوري سوداني الممتاز حيث جاءت علي  النحو التالي : مباراة المريخ الفاشر والمريخ الخرطوم تلعب يوم 15/9 بدلاً  عن 14/9 - مباراة الهلال الفاشر والهلال الخرطوم تلعب يوم 16/9 بدلاً عن  15/9- مباراة المريخ الفاشر والخرطوم الوطني تلعب يوم 18/9 بدلاً عن 17/9 -  مباراة الهلال الفاشر والنسور الخرطوم تلعب يوم 19/9 بدلاً عن 18/9-  مباراة الإتحاد مدني والمريخ الخرطوم تلعب يوم 19/9 بدلاً عن 18/9- مباراة  الأمل عطبرة والهلال الخرطوم تلعب يوم 20/9 بدلاً عن 19/9- مباراة المريخ  الخرطوم والأهلي شندي تلعب يوم 22/9 بدلاً عن 21/9- مباراة الأهلي شندي  والهلال الخرطوم تلعب يوم 25/9 بدلاً عن 24/9.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجب يقود المريخ لعبور السلاطين

قاد الدولي رمضان عجب لاعب وسط المريخ فريقه لعبور المريخ الفاشر في  المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين عصر اليوم على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ، وسجل  رمضان عجب هدف المباراة الوحيد لفريقه المريخ في الدقيقة 15 من الشوط  الثاني ووصل المريخ بذلك  الى 43 نقطة في المركز الثاني خلف الهلال المتصدر  بـ45 نقطة وله مباراة مؤجلة ، وتجمد رصيد المريخ الفاشر في 29 نقطة في  المركز السادس.

مثل المريخ في المباراة : ـــ

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
في الدفاع :  ضفر . مالك اسحاق . ايمن سعيد . بخيت خميس
في الوسط :  باسكال .احمد الباشا . رمضان عجب . مجدي عبداللطيف
في الهجوم : عبده جابر . وانغا .

التبديلات :
* خروج عبده جابر ودخول عنكبه
* خروج رمضان عجب ودخول امير كمال
* خروج الباشا ودخول فيصل موسى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادقلي يكسب الاكسبريس بثنائية

  حقق هلال كادوقلي فوزا مستحقا علي الاهلي عطبرة بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت بينهما عصر اليوم باستاد كادوقلي ورفع الأسود نقاطهم الي الي ٢٢ نقطة وظل الأهلي عطبرة في نقاطهم ال ٢٤  .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعبر عقبة الفاشر بالبدلاء في الدوري السوداني

انتزع فريق المريخ فوزاً مهماً خارج ملعبه على حساب مضيفه مريخ الفاشر بهدف نظيف في مباراة مؤجلة بين الفريقين ضمن بطولة الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم شهدها عصر اليوم ملعب "النقعة" بمدينة الفاشر غرب السودان.
 لعب المريخ بتشكيل من البدلاء يضم الأوغندي جمال سالم ، بخيت خميس , احمد ضفر , مالك اسحاق , ايمن سعيد , باسكال , رمضان عجب "أمير كمال", أحمد الباشا "فيصل موسى", مجدي عبداللطيف , الكيني آلان وانجا وعبده جابر "عنكبة" , وهي تشكيلة خلت من أكثر من 7 لاعبين أساسيين كانوا مع المنتخب السوداني بالكونجو مثل أمير كمال, بله جابر, قلب الدفاع علي جعفر , راجي عبد العاطي وعلاء الدين يوسف هذا إلى جانب قلب الدفاع العاجي باسكال واوا, والمهاجم المالي مامادو تراوري, حيث فضل الجهاز الفني عدم المغامرة بلاعبي المنتخب الذين وصلوا إلى السودان صباح أمس خوفا على الإضرار بالفريق من أرهاقهم.
 أحرز الدولي السوداني رمضان عجب هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 58.
 ظهر الفريقان بأداء متوازن وتاقسم في الأداء في الشوط الأول الذي كان فيه مريخ الفاشر أكثر وصولاً للمرمى عبر محمد موسى الذي اضاع هدفاً مؤكداً في الدقيقة 3, ليأتي رد المريخ بعد 6 دقائق من تصويبة زاحفة احتضنها جاهد حارس الضيوف.
 وفي الشوط الثاني تواصل الأداء المتوازن بدون سيطرة مطلقة من فريق لآخر, ولكن المريخ بادر بالوصول للمرمى فضاعت له فرصة التقدم في الدقيقة 51 لتعلن الدقيقة 58 عن الهدف الوحيد للمريخ من ضربة رأسية لمهاجمه رمضان عجب من ضربة زاوية نفذها القائد أحمد الباشا.
 ورفض أصحاب الأرض الركون للخسارة من خلال تصويبة القوية لعبد الرحمن كرنجو الذي حولها جمال سالم إلى ضربة زوية في الدقيقة 73, وأضاع البديل فيصل موسى فرصة إنفراد كامل بالمرمى وصوب كرة زاحفة مرت جوار القائم في الدقيقة 81, وشهدت الدقيقتين 90+1 و90+2 أخطر محاولتين للتعديل عن طريق البديل وليد الفاشر فتحولت الأولى لضربة زاوية والثانية صوبها خارج المرمى بسبب تضييق الحارس جمال الزاوية عليه, ليرفع المريخ رصيده إلى 43 وله مباراة مؤجلة, وتجمد مريخ الفاشر في 29 نقطة.

وفي مباراة ثانية واصل هلال كادقلي مسيرته الجيدة في سكة الإنتصارات فنجح هذه المرة في الفوز على ضيفه الأهلي عطبرة بنتيجة 2-1 في مباراة جرت عصر اليوم الاثنين بمدينة كادُقُلي جنوب السودان, وبهذه النتيجة رفع الهلال رصيده إلى 22 مقطة بفارق نقطة عن الأهلي عطبرة الذي تجمد رصيده في 23 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
الهلال يعبر الخيالة بثلاثية

 حقق الهلال فوزا عريضا على مضيفه الهلال الفاشر بنتيجة 3-0 في المباراة  التي جمعت الفريقين عصر اليوم لحساب الجولة 20 من دوري سوداني الممتاز ،  وتقدم محمد عبد الرحمن للهلال قبل ان يضيف كاريكا الهدفين الثاني والثالث ،  ووصل الهلال النقطة 48 مبتعدا بخمسة نقاط عن صاحب المركز الثاني المريخ .  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
الرابطة يحول خسارته لفوز بثلاثية امام الاهلي شندي

    حول الرابطة كوستي خسارته بهدفين الى فوز بثلاثة اهداف في المباراة  التي جمعته مع الاهلي شندي عصر اليوم على ملعب كوستي في الجولة 20 من دوري  سوداني الممتاز ، وحقق الرابطة الفوز على ضيفه الاهلي 3-2 ، وكان الاهلي  شندي تقدم بهدفين عبر نادر الطيب ومهيد ادريس قبل ان يدرك الرابطة التعادل  عبر عبد الحميد السعودي ويحقق الفوز بهدفي حسام الدين ، وكان الاهلي شندي  اضاع ركلة جزاء عبر نادر الطيب تصدى لها حارس الرابطة روي قلواك.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الفاشر يفوز على الخرطوم بثلاثية

حقق المريخ الفاشر الفوز 3-1 على ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني في المباراة التي جرت  بين الفريقين لحساب الجولة 21 من دوري سوداني الممتاز ، وسجل ديفيد هدف  المريخ الاول واضاف فيصل العجب الهدفين الثاني والثالث وتوج العجب بنجومية  المباراة ، وارتفع المريخ الى 32 نقطة ، والخرطوم تجمد في 34 نقطة . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي الخرطوم يفوز على النيل بثلاثية في الحصاحيصا

عاد الاهلي الخرطوم بالنقاط الثلاث من ملعب الحصاحيصا في المواجهة التي جمعته عصر اليوم مع النيل الحصاحيصا ، وفاز الاهلي 3-0 ، سجلها الصادق النور هدفين وهدف لزاهد حسين ، وكانت المباراة ضمن الجولة 21 من دوري سوداني الممتاز . وبالنتيجة يرتفع رصيد الاهلي الى 29 نقطة ويبقى النيل في نقاطه ال  13 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الحالات الطارئة تجري تعديلا في مباريات المريخ

اجرت لجنة الحالات الطارئة اليوم تعديلا على موعد مباريات المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز على النحو التالي : ــــ
 امام الاهلي شندي بالخرطوم  تقرر ان تلعب يوم 22 بدلا من 21  
مباراة الفريق امام الرابطة كوستي بكوستي من 24 الى 25 
مباراة الفريق امام النيل الحصاحيصا بالخرطوم من 27  الى 28 من الشهر الجاري .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 21 :

• هلال الفاشر (-- : --) النسور الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيلين الرياضية

• إتحاد مدني (-- : --) المريخ الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيلين الرياضية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المريخ يفوز علي مضيفه الاتحاد باستاد مدني في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما بالأمس  بهدف رمضان عجب في الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الأول و يصل للنقطة 46 بينما يبقي الاتحاد في زيل المنافسة برصيد 6 نقاط

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـــ(21)  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز تعادل عصر الأمس هلال الفاشر و ضيفه النسور ام  درمان بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بعد مباراة مثيرة  شهدت حالات عنف من الجنابين بهذه النتيجة ارتفع هلال الفاشر بنقاطه  الـــــ(22) نقطة و النسور لـــــ(23) نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المریخ یھزم اتحاد مدني بھدف ویجعلھ على بُعد خطوة من الممتاز

حقق المريخ فوزًا صعبًا على مضيفه اتحاد مدني بهدف نظيف مساء اليوم
على ملعب الجزيرة ضمن المباراة المؤجلة من الجولة 18 لبطولة الدوري
الممتاز وسجل المريخ هدفه في الشوط الأول عن طريق رمضان عجب
فيما لم يقدم الفريقان مردودًا مقنعًا في الشوط الثاني، وبالنتيجة رفع
المريخ رصيده إلى 46 نقطة مقلصًا الفارق مع الهلال المتصدر الى
نقطتين فيما تجمد رصيد الاتحاد في 6 ست وجعله علىُبعد خطوة واحدة
من وداع مسابقة الدوري الممتاز رسميًا في حال خسر مباراته المقبلة أمام
الخرطوم الوطني بالخرطوم يوم الاثنين المقبل وبعد ذلك لن يكفيه الفوز
في مبارياته الخمس المتبقية لأن رصيده سيكون وقتها 21 نقطة ولن
يكون هذا الرصيد كافيًا لبقائه في الممتاز.  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
الهلال و النسور يتعادلان سلبيا


    ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـــ(21) لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز تعادل عصر اليوم   هلال الفاشر و ضيفه النسور ام درمان بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما   عصر اليوم بعد مباراة مثيرة شهدت حالات عنف من الجنابين بهذه النتيجة  ارتفع  هلال الفاشر بنقاطه الـــــ(22) نقطة و النسور لـــــ(23) نقطة  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الھلال یحل ضیفاً على الأمل بمدینة الحدید والنار

    یحل الھلال ضیفاً على الأمل عطبرة في الثامنة من مساء الیوم على ملعب  مدینة الحدید والنار ضمن الجولة 22 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وتبدو  المباراة مھمة للطرفین اللذین یبحثان عن الفوز والحصول على النقاط، فالھلال  الضیف یحتل الصدارة برصید 48 نقطة من 19 مباراة وفاز الفریق في 15 مباراة  وتعادل في ثلاث مباریات وقبل الخسارة مرة وحیدة كانت أمام أھلي شندي في  القسم الأول وكان مھاجمو الأزرق سجلوا 39 ھدفاً واستقبلت شباك الفریق سبعة  اھداف كأقوى دفاع في المسابقة حتى الآن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يعبر الامل بثلاثية

واصل فريق الهلال إنتصاراته ببطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز عبر الفوز على مضيفه فريق الأمل بنتيجة 3-0 في مباراة جرت مساء السبت ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـ 22 من البطولة.
وقد جاءت أهداف المباراة في الشوط الثاني عن طريق النيجيري فيكتور بهدف في مرمى فريقه الدقيقة 55 بينما تكفل بكري المدينة ونيلسون الغاني بالهدفين الأخرين.
بالنتيجة ارتفع الهلال بنقاطه الى 51 نقطة في الصدارة وبقى الامل في  23 نقطة .
وحصل حارس مرمى الامل مرتضى حسن على نجومية المباراة وبجائزة سوداني .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل طفيف في برمجة الدوري الممتاز

اجرت  لجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلاً على مباريات الاسبوع  التاسع لمسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز وذلك على النحو التالي : ـــ

 23 / 9 الاهلي العاصمي والاهلي عطبرة بالخرطوم
 25 / 9  الاهلي شندي والهلال الخرطوم بشندي
 25 / 9  الرابطة كوستي والمريخ الخرطوم بكوستي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والنمور في صراع الأقوياء بالقلعة الحمراء

يشهد استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم واحدة من أقوى مباريات مسابقة الدوري الممتاز التي دخلت مراحلها الحاسمة عندما يستضيف المريخ الأهلي شندي في مباراة تعني الكثير للفريقين, يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم وف ي معيته 46 نقطة ويعمل الفريق على كسب كل مبارياته المتبقية حتى يستعيد الصدارة من الهلال لأنه وحال كسبه لكل مبارياته المؤجلة سيتقدم على الأزرق بفارق نقطة, بينما للأهلي شندي 35 نقطة ويتعرض لمنافسة شرسة على المركز الثالث من الخرطوم الوطني والرابطة, ومن المتوقع أن يحدث الجهاز الفني بالمريخ تغييرات كبيرة في التشكيلة التي اعتمد عليها في مباراة الرومان وسيعتمد على التشكيل الثابت الذي اعتمد عليه برهان في سيكافا بمشاركة جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى, علي جعفر وأمير كمال في متوسط الدفاع, وسيعوض أيمن سعيد غياب بلة في الطرف الأيمن مع مشاركة بخيت خميس على الطرف الأيسر, وسيلعب باسكال وعلاء في الوسط المتأخر, مع مشاركة الباشا ورمضان عجب في الوسط المتقدم, وسيلعب وانغا وتراوري في المقدمة الهجومية, مع احتمال إجلاس وانغا على مقاعد البدلاء وإشراك العجب في الهجوم ومشاركة مجدي عبد اللطيف في الوسط منذ البداية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيل يصارع المستحيل أمام السلاطين.. والاتحاد يقاوم الهبوط المبكر أمام الخرطوم

يستضيف ملعب استاد الحصاحيصا في الرابعة والنصف عصراً النيل ومريخ الفاشر في صراع مثير للحصول على النقاط ويمثل لقاء اليوم الفرصة لأصحاب الأرض الذين يحتلون المركز قبل الأخير برصيد 13 نقطة فقط ويحتاجون إلى معجزة حتى يحافظ الفريق على بقائه ضمن منظومة الدوري الممتاز، وكان النيل قبل خسارة عريضة على ملعبه في الجولة السابقة من أهل ي الخرطوم أزمت موقفه كثيراً وجعلته على بُعد خطوة من السقوط من الممتاز، وبالمقابل يسعى مريخ الفاشر إلى تحقيق انتصاره الثاني بعد الأول على الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة الماضية والتقدم أكثر نحو الحصول على أحد المركزين الثالث والرابع بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة, وتعتبر مباراة الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم بمثابة الوداع المبكر لاتحاد مدني لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في حال خسر الفريق المواجهة لتكون مبارياته الخمس المتبقية مجرد أداء للواجب فقط، ويحتل الاتحاد المركز الأخير برصيد ست نقاط فقط ويبدو على بُعد خطوة واحدة فقط من إعلان هبوطه رسمياً من المسابقة، وبالمقابل يدخل الخرطوم الوطني المباراة بدافع واحد فقط الفوز ولا شيء سواه حتى يصعد إلى المركز الثالث ويرتفع بنقاطه إلى 37 نقطة في انتظار تعثر أهلي شندي مساء اليوم أمام المريخ وللخرطوم 34 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجتاز عقبة الاهلي شندي بهدف ايمن سعيد 

حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على الاهلي شندي بهدف ناله اللاعب ايمن سعيد في الدقيقة الاولي من الشوط الثاني من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب احمد الباشا .
ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــ(49) في المركز الثاني و تجمد الاهلي في نقاط الــــ(35) نقطة .
سب المريخ فريق الاهلي شندي بنتيجة 1-صفر فى المباراة التى لعبت مساء الاثنين باستاد المريخ فى اطار مباريات الدوري الممتاز , هدف المباراة الوحيد اتى من قدم اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد من ضربة جزاء بعد دقيقة من بداية الشوط الثاني , بالنتيجة ارتفع المريخ برصيده الى 49 نقطة فى المركز الثاني , وبقي الاهلي فى نقاط ال 35 فى المركز الثالث . وشهدت المباراة اصابة الحارس جمال سالم ومغادرته الملعب فى منتصف الشوط الثاني .
دخل المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة تتكون من كل من جمال سالم (ايهاب زغبير ) , علي جعفر , امير كمال , ايمن سعيد , بخيت خميس , علاء الدين يوسف , باسكال , احمد الباشا (راجي عبدالعاطي), مجدي عبداللطيف , تراوري , رمضان عجب (وانغا).
 طاقم التحكيم
صبري محمد فضل وسط
مصطفي محمد ابراهيم مساعد اول
محمد عبد الله نيالا مساعد ثاني
محمد هاشم حكم ر ابع
ابو القاسم العوض مراقب إداري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم الوطني يخطف المركز الثالث بفوز كاسح على الرومان 

حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزا كاسحا على رومان الجزيرة بثلاثة اهداف في المباراة التي احتضنها ملعب استاد الخرطوم مساء اليوم ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(37) نقطة في المركز الثالث متفوقا على الاهلي شندي و المريخ الفاشر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ الفاشر يكسب النيل بثلاثية 

حقق المريخ الفاشر فوزا كاسحا على النيل بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصرا بالحصاحيصا ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(35) نقطة فيما تجمد النيل في نقاطه الــــ(13) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز السوداني : ـــــــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمرة الثالثة يتمكن اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد من التتويج بجائزة افضل لاعب  فى المباراة  بعد نيل جائزة نجم مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي الاخيره والتى  سجل فيها اللاعب المصري هدف المريخ الوحيد فى المباراة التى اتي من ضربة  جزاء  وهو الهدف الاول للاعب المصري منذ انضمامه الى صفوف المريخ فى شهر  يونيو الماضي ,  كما تعتبر الجائزة الثانية له على صعيد بطولة الدوري وهي  الجائزة المقدمة من شركة سوداني للاتصالات  الشركة الراعية للبطولة و كان   النجم المصري قد توج بجائزة افضل لاعب فى مباراة المريخ والاهلي الخرطوم فى  الجولة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز وهي المباراة التى كسبها المريخ بنتيجة  2-1 , وتمكن ايضا من نيل جائزة افضل لاعب فى مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي فى  نصف نهائي كاس السودان والتى كسبها المريخ بهدف  وهنا كانت الجائزة مقدمة  من مدارس كامبدرج العالمية .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز (( محدث ))


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الهدافين حتى الان : ـــــــــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل السلبي يسيطر على مباراة الاهلي الخرطوم والاهلي عطبرة

 سيطر التعادل السلبي على مباراة الاهلي الخرطوم وضيفه الاهلي عطبرة في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم في الجولة 22 من دوري سوداني الممتاز ، وفشل الفريقان في الوصول الى الشباك وكان الحذر واضحا في الاداء ، ووصل الاهلي الخرطوم للنقطة 30 في المركز السابع واحتل الاهلي عطبرة المركز الثامن بـ25 نقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي في صراع تفادي الهبوط 

يشهد استاد النقعة في مدينة الفاشر غرب السودان عصرغدٍ الأربعاء لقاء الهلال الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي، في مباراة كان مقررا لها أن تلعب يوم 27 سبتمبر الجاري.
    ويعاني مدرب هلال الفاشر، الكابتن فاروق جبرة، هذه الأيام من ضغوط جماهيرية تطالب برحيله بعد النتائج المتواضعة للفريق في الأسابيع الماضية، خاصة أمام نده المريخ التي خسرها  بهدف وأمام الهلال الخرطوم بثلاثية نظيفة.
 ويسعى الفريق للتعويض في هذه المباراة التي يدخلها وفي رصيده 22 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر ويسعي للهروب من ملحق البقاء أو الهبوط  بعد أن تأكد رسمياً هبوط فريق الاتحاد المدني برصيد 6 نقاط واقتراب النيل من الهبوط برصيد 13 نقطة.
 أما فريق هلال كادقلي الذي يقود جهازه الفني المدرب العام السابق للهلال مجدي مرجان، فوضعه لا يختلف  كثيراً عن هلال الفاشر رغم أنه يتفوق عليه في ترتيب المنافسة باحتلاله المركز الحادي عشر بفارق الأهداف ولكلاهما 22 نقطة ويسعى
أيضا  لتحسين وضعه والابتعاد عن المنطقة المهددة من ملحق الهبوط.
 يذكر أن لقاء الفريقين في الجولة الأولى في استاد كادقلي قد انتهى لصالح هلال الفاشر بهدف وحيد أحرزه اللاعب هاشم سليمان.

*

----------


## KING1

*مجهود مقدر واصل وبالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الكسلاوي .. لك التحية علي المتابعة المتواصلة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر واسود الجبال يتعادلان سلبيا

تعادل  هلال الفاشر و ضيفه هلال الجبال بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر  امس باستاد الفاشر بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الفريقان بنقاطهما الى 23 نقطة في  المركز الحادي عشر .

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يحل فريق المريخ ضيفا على فريق الرابطة   كوستي فى الرابعة و 45 دقيقة  من  عصر الخميس  فى اطار الجولة ال 22 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز , المريخ يدخل  المباراة فى المركز الثاني للبطولة برصيد 49 نقطة , فريق الرابطة برصيد  فى  المركز السادس برصيد 35 نقطة  . 
 المريخ يفقد العديد من العناصر فى  المباراة علي راسهم راجي عبدالعاطي للايقاف ووالمهاجم عبدو جابر للمرض   اضافة الى بله جابر الغائب  للاصابة . 
 المريخ يسعي الى الفوز فى  المباراة قبل الاخيرة له فى الولايات  وتخقيق الفوز السابع له على التوالي  فى الدورة الثانية ليكون قريبا من المحافظة على لقب الدوري الذى ناله العام  الماضي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيكون الهلال  المتصدر أمام امتحان صعب في الثامنة من مساء اليوم عندما يحل ضيفاً على  الأهلي على ملعب شندي في مباراة من العيار الثقيل حيث يتوقع أن يرمي الفريق  بثقله لكسب مباراة اليوم سيما وأن أهلي شندي يمر بأسوأ فتراته بعد أن قبل  الخسارة في آخر ثلاث مباريات لعبها، ولن يكون هناك جديد في تشكيلة الهلال  حيث يتوقع أن يشارك المعز محجوب، سمبو، سيسيه، فداسي وعبد اللطيف بوي في  الدفاع، عمر بخيت، نزار حامد، بشة ونيلسون في الوسط، كاريكا وبكري المدينة  في المقدمة الهجومية، للهلال 51 نقطة والكسب يجعله يمضي قدماً في صدارته  للمنافسة التي قد تتحول للمريخ حال خسارة الأزرق وفوز الأحمر على الذئاب في  حين يدخل أهلي شندي مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 35 نقطة ويعمل على كسب النقاط  الثلاث ليستعيد المركز الثالث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانجا ينقذ المريخ من الخسارة الأولى في الدوري السوداني
	قاد الكيني ألن وانجا فريق المريخ لتجنب الخسارة الأولى ببطولة دوري  سوداني الممتاز هذا الموسم حينما سجل هدفين لفريقه في مرمى مضيفه فريق  الرابطة لتنتهي المباراة المؤجلة من الجولة 21،  بنتيجة 2-2.
	وارتفع رصيد المريخ بهذه النتيجة إلى 50 نقطة، والرابطة إلى 36 نقطة ما  أتاح لفريق الهلال فرصة إحكام صدارته على صدارة الترتيب حال تخطيه مضيفه  الأهلي شندي.

	وتمكن المريخ من المسير بالمباراة في صالحه  بتقدمه بهدف مبكر عبر المهاجم الكيني ألن وانجا في الدقيقة الثانية وذلك من  هجمة منظمة قادها القائد أحمد الباشا الذي مرر كرة أرضية للمهاجم تراوري  على الجانب الأيمن والذي بدوره حوّلها متقنة على القائم الثاني لينقض عليها  وانجا برأسه محرزا الهدف.

	ولم يتأثر الرابطة بالهدف  المبكر وحاول التماسك في ظل إصرار المريخ على فض أسلوبه ليأتي الشوط الأول  اقرب إلى التكافؤ ولكن المريخ كان هو الطرف الأخطر في في الوصول للمرمى.
	وكانت أخطر فرص المريخ في الدقيقة 31 حين لعب وانجا كرة خلف المرمى ولكنها  علت العارضة بقليل، ثم في الدقيقة 35 أضاع تراوري هدفا وهو في مواجهة حارس  المرمى روي جلواك لكن الحارس الدولي السوداني السابق الذي أصبح جنوب  سوداني الجنسية قرأ حركة وأنقض على الكرة لحظة لعبها في مرماه.
	ورد الرابطة برأسية خطيرة من المهاجم الجنوب سوداني لوال أتاك في الدقيقة  42 وأنتهى الشوط على تسديدة حسن كرنجو القوية من وسط الملعب لكن إيهاب  تسلمها بيقظة.ومنذ بداية الشوط الثاني سيطر الرابطة علىى  المباراة وتمكن  من تعديل النتيجة عن طريق حمدتو في الدقيقة 48 مستفيدا من  عكسية الأوغندي كابا
جامبي الذي إستفاد من عكسية كرنجو الأولى التي تهاون  دفاع المريخ في تشتيتها ليعيدها الأوغندي معكوسة عالية أمام المرمى فقابلها  حمدتو من وضع طائر ووضعها في المرمى.

	ونجح كاباجامبي في  إضافة الهدف الثاني من كرة عكسية مباشرة في أعلى الزاوية اليسرى للمرمى في  الدقيقة 59، وأضاع الرابطة هدفا ثالثا من كرة أرضية عكسها كاباجامبي حيث  فشل حسام في تسديد الكرة في المرمى الخالي تماما.
	وفي الدقيقة 66 كاد تراوري أن يعدل النتيجة لكن كرته أرتطمت بأسفل القائم بعد ما راوغ ثلاثة مدافعين وأرسلها للمرمى.
 	وقبل دقيقتين من النهاية أنقذ وانجا المريخ من الخسارة بهدف التعديل من كرة لعبها له المصري أيمن سعيد. 

تشكيلة  المريخ: ايهاب زغبير، ايمن سعيد، علي جعفر، امير كمال، بخيت خميس، علاء  الدين، باسكال، احمد الباشا، مجدي عبداللطيف. وانغا، تراوري.
 ==========
 > الاهداف 
 الان وانغا  د1 _ د87

 > التبديلات 
 1 - خروج باسكال و دخول ابراهومة. 
 2- خروج علاء الدين ودخول محمد شمس الفلاح.
 3- خروج الباشا ودخول عنكبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال و الاهلي شندي يرفضان الانتصار في مباراة مثيرة 

تعادل الهلال و الاهلي شندي بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد شندي ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه لــــ(52) و الاهلي لــــ(36) نقطة في المركز الرابع .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز :  ـــــــــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*6 جولات متبقية للمريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز

تبقت للمريخ (6 ) مباريات كالاتي :.

28 /9 امام النيل الحصاحيصا بالخرطوم
2/ 10 امام هلال كادوقلي بكادوقلي
5/ 10 امام الامل عطبرة بالخرطوم
23 / 10 امام هلال الفاشر بالخرطوم
26 / 10 امام النسور بالخرطوم
31/ 10 امام الهلال بالخرطوم



5 جولات متبقية للهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز

تبقت للهلال (5 )مباريات كالاتي :.

الـــنيل × الهلال (الحصاحيصا )
الهلال × الخرطــــوم (استاد الهلال )
الهلال × مريخ الفاشر (استاد الهلال )
الهلال × الاهلي عطبرة (استاد الهلال )
الهـــلال × المـــريخ (استاد الهلال ) ختام الدوري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبارتان في الدوري الممتاز الليلة الامل يتوعد الخرطوم الوطني..والاتحاد يستضيف النسور

تتواصل مباريات الاسبوع 23 للدوري الممتاز اليوم بمباراتين في غاية الاهمية واكتسبت مبارتي اليوم الاهمية من واقع المستوى المتميز الذي قدمته الاندية في الاسابيع الماضية ومع اقتراب نهاية الموسم تسعى جميع الاندية لكسب ما تبقى من مباريات من اجل المنافسة على المراكز الامامية من جهة والابتعاد عن منطقة الخطر من جهة اخرى ومبارتين اليوم على النحو التالي الامل العطبراوي يهدّد الخرطوم الوطني يشهد استاد عطبرة مساء لقاء المتعة والاثارة بين فريقي الامل والخرطوم الوطني في مباراة لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين..فريق الامل العطبراوي صاحب الارض والجمهور لابديل له سوى تحقيق الانتصار من اجل الابتعاد عن منطقة الخطر وتصحيح المسار بعد ان سقط الفريق في الاسبوع الماضي على ملعبه امام الهلال العاصمي بثلاثة اهداف دون رد واستعد الامل جيدا لمباراة اليوم تحت اشراف المدرب محمد جمعة ويحتل الامل المركز العاشر برصيد 23 نقطة ومن المنتظر ان يلعب الامل بتوليفة تضم كل من مرتضى حسن، محمد عمر كاوندا، حمزة محمد، وليد سعد، طارق مختار، محمد رشيد، ايزيك، عبدالمنعم يوسف، فكتور، صلاح عصمت، فكتور، الطاهر حماد، رمضان جكسا وهارون الناير..الطرف الثاني في اللقاء الخرطوم الوطني يسعى هو الاخر لتحقيق الانتصار والعودة بالعلامة الكاملة من اجل المحافظة على المركز الثالث الذي يحتله الفريق الآن برصيد 37 نقطة واهتم الخرطوم الوطني بمباراة اليوم اهتماما كبيرا وعمد مدرب الفريق حمزة الجمل على تصحيح كافة الاخطاء التي صاحبت اداء الفريق امام الاتحاد مدني رغم الانتصار بثلاثية بيضاء ورفع الخرطوم الوطني شعار الانتصار دون سواه ويلعب للوطني اليوم كل من عادل عبدالرسول، عمر سفاري، صلاح نمر، ادريس سليمان، نجم الدين عبدالله،السمؤال ميرغني، محمد حسن الطيب، بدرالدين قلق، صلاح الامير،عاطف خالد،دومنيك ابوي، معاذ القوز ومحمد موسى *لقاء الفريقين في الدورة الاولى باستاد الخرطوم انتهى لصالح الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين دون رد..
**النسور الام درماني في ضيافة الاتحاد مدني
يحل فريق الخرطوم الامدرماني ضيفا على الاتحاد مدني في مباراة تهم فريق النسور فقط..الاتحاد مدني صاحب الارض والجمهور تأكد هبوطه من الدوري الممتاز بعد الخسارة الاخيرة امام الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثة اهداف دون رد وللفريق 6 نقاط فقط ويلعب اليوم من اجل اداء الواجب ومن المنتظر ان يدفع ودالبيه بكل من مصعب فضل، ايمن باشري، سيد كوة، وديديي يحيىي، جمال عبدالله، الحسن كانوتيه، نادر عطا، واصل الفاتح، نوبل وعمر يوسف..اما النسور فيسعى لاستغلال هبوط الروح المعنوية لنادي الاتحاد والعودة بالنقاط الثلاثة وتحسين مركزه في الترتيب العام واكمل الفريق اعداده جيدا لمباراة اليوم تحت اشراف المدرب ياسر النور وكان النسور قد تعادل في اخر مبارياته امام هلال الفاشر بدون اهداف باستاد الفاشر وللفريق 23 نقطة وربما دفع ياسر النور بكل من زكريا حيدر، محمد سليمان، حمزة ابونايب، سعيد صديق، مرتضى عبدالله، راني احمد، امير موسى،فضل الله ادم، محمد زايد، اشويل اكوي، فرانسيس، محمد عيسى، الطيب عوض وعمر تعبان *لقاء الدورة الاولى باستاد الخرطوم انتهى لصالح النسور بهدف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمديد الموسم الرياضي اسبوع اضافي

أقر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بصعوبة أنهاء الموسم الكروي بالبلاد في الموعد المحدد له مسبقاً الحادي والثلاثين من اكتوبر القادم .. وبحسب المتابعات فان مجلس أدارة الاتحاد واللجنة المنظمة للمنافسات تداولا بشكل مكثف في الايام الماضية مقترحاً لتمديد الموسم الرياضي لمدة اسبوع كحد اقصي في ظل المستجدات التي طرأت حيث استقبل قادة الاتحاد عدداً من الطلبات من الاتحادات الولائية تفيد بان هناك صعوبات تحول دون انهاء الموسم في الموعد المحدد .. جدير بالذكر أن ما دعم مقترح الاتحاد ايضاً هو توقف الدوري الممتاز لاسبوعين في الفترة القادمة بسبب استعدادت المنتخب الوطني لمباراته المرتقبة أمام نظيره النيجيري في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات الامم الافريقية المغرب (2015) .. حيث وبحسب المتابعات فان نجوم المنتخب سيدخلون معسكراً مغلقاً في الثاني من اكتوبر المقبل فيما ستجري مباراة الذهاب بين الصقور والنسور في الحادية عشر من الشهر ذاته بينما ستقام مواجهة الذهاب بعد أسبوعين وفي ظل هذا الاوضاع قطع عضو مجلس أدارة الاتحاد مولانا عبد العزيز شروني في حديث خاص مع (الزعيم) بتمديد الموسم الرياضي لاسبوع اضافي مبيناً في الوقت ذاته ان هذا الامر لا يعني تنازل الاتحاد عن برنامجه المعلن مسبقاً الخاص بالالتزام بالبرمجة الموضوعة منذ بداية الموسم الحالي مضيفاً أن المستجدات التي طرأت بمباريات المنتخب في التصفيات الافريقية بالاضافة الي ظروف الامطار والخريف التي أجتاحت عدداً من المدن والولايات في فترة سابقة لعبت دوراً مؤثراً في قرار التمديد الاخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل يلحق الخسارة بالخرطوم الوطني في الدوري الممتاز 
	تخطى فريق الأمل من  مدينة عُطْبَرة شمال السودان حاجز نحسه وحقق فوزه الأول بعد عدة تعادلات  وخسائر، وذلك على ضيفه القوي الخرطوم الوطني 2-1 في مباراة جرت مساء اليوم في  عطبرة، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الـ23 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز  الممتاز لكرة  القدم.


	تقدم النيجيري ناتالي بهدف السبق للأمل، وانتهى  عليه الشوط الاول. وفي الشوط الثاني، ضاعف قائد الأمل الطاهر حماد النتيجة  لفريقه. وقلص محمد موسى الفارق للخرطوم بعد ذلك.

	وأحبطت النتيجة  الخرطوم ومنحت الأهلي شندي والرابطة فرصة الانفراد في المركز الثالث في حال  فوزهما غداً على الأهلي عطبرة والأهلي الخرطوم. وتجمد رصيد الخرطوم عند 37  نقطة، وأما فريق الأمل فقد قفز بنقاطه إلى 26 نقطة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور يتخطى الاتحاد بثنائية

وفي  مباراة ثانية ضمن نفس الأسبوع، فاز النسور في مدينة ود مدني  على مضيفه الاتحاد 2-0. سجل الهدفين كل من فضل الله وجوزيف، ورفع الفريق  رصيده إلى 26 نقة، وتجمد رصيد الاتحاد عند 6 نقاط في مؤخرة الترتيب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل يهزم الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين 

حقق الامل عطبرة فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على الخرطوم بهدفين مقابل هدف نالها اشويل و الطاهر حماد فيما احرز للخرطوم دومنيك بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الامل بنقاطه لــــ(26) نقطة و تجمد الخرطوم في نقاطه الــــ(37) وفي مدني فاز النسور على الاتحاد بهدفين لهدف ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(26) نقطة و تجمد الاتحاد في 6 نقاط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم الاحد : ـــ

• الأهلي عطبرة (-- : --) اهلي شندي الساعة : 17:00 

• المريخ (-- : --) النيل الحصاحيصا الساعة : 20:00 

• أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي الساعة : 20:00
..................................................  ...........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الحالات الطارئة تؤمن على اقامة مباراتي القمة أمام النيل والأمل ثاني أيام العيد

أمّنت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على خوض فريقي  القمة المريخ والهلال مباراتيهما أمام الأمل عطبرة والنيل الحصاحيصا يوم  الخامس من أكتوبر والموافق ثاني أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك بعد أن كانت  اللجنة أعادت برمجة المباراتين لتُقاما في موعدهما الأول الثامن عشر من  أكتوبر بدلاً عن الخامس منه بعد أن طلب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني ذلك  إلا أن لجنة الحالات الطارئة درست الأمر وتراجعت عن قرار اللجنة المنظمة  الأخير وأمّنت على إقامة المباراتين في موعدهما المحدد نسبة للبرنامج  الضاغط للموسم الرياضي الذي يرغب الاتحاد في إنهائه في موعده المحدد خواتيم  اكتوبر المقبل وأوضح الأستاذ زكي عباس مساعد سكرتير الاتحاد العام وعضو  اللجنة المنظمة في حديثه لـ(الصدى) الأسباب التي دعتهم إلى التراجع عن  قرارهم بإقامة مباراتي الهلال والمريخ أمام النيل والأمل عطبرة يوم الخامس  من أكتوبر بدلاً من الثامن عشر منه مبيناً أن القرار جاء بسبب ضيق الوقت  الذي يمر به الاتحاد لتنفيذ برنامجه للموسم الحالي وإنهائه في وقته المحدد  له مسبقاً في الثلاثين من أكتوبر المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم النيل بخماسية ويسترد صدارة الممتاز 

المريخ 5 - 0 النيل الحصاحيصا

حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا على النيل بخمسة اهداف دون مقابل نالها تراوري هاتريك وهدفين للاعب الان وانغا الذي قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوي ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــ(53) نقطة في المركز الاول في صدارة البطولة متفوقا على الهلال بنقطة وتجمد النيل في نقاطه الــــ(13) .
هدف المريخ الاول احرزه تراوري في الدقيقه 22 ، هدف المريخ الثاني تراوري من ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع وانغا في الدقيقه 43 واضاف تراوري الهدف الثالث في الدقيقه 47 من الشوط الاول . وفي الشوط الثاني اضاف وانغا الهدف الرابع والخامس في الدقيقتين 28 و 29 من الشوط الثاني

تشكيلة المريخ :

جمال سالم . امير كمال .علي جعفر . ضفر . بخيت خميس . ايمن سعيد . علاء يوسف . راجي عبدالعاطي . احمد الباشا . تراوري . وانغا .

تبديلات :

خروج : راجي ، ضفر . الباشا

دخول : ابراهومه ، محمد شمس الفلاح ، شرف شيبون

النتيجه رفعت رصيد المريخ الي 53 نقطه في الصدارة

وانغا حصل علي نجومية المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز بعد تساوي المريخ والهلال في عدد المباريات الملعوبة :  ـــــــــــــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفرسان تهزم الرابطة 
ضمن مباريات الدوري  الممتاز فاز مساء اليوم الاهلي الخرطوم على الرابطة كوستي بهدفين احرزهما اللاعبين مصعب عمر وزاهد حسين ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(33) نقطة و تجمدت الرابطة في (36) نقطة .


 النمور تكسب الاكسبريس
 فاز الاهلي شندي على اهلي عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف سجل للنمور سعيد مصطفي و كوكو و احمد نصر ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(39) نقطة في المركز الثالث وتجمد الاكسبريس في نقاطه الـــ(25) ليستعيد الاهلي شندي المركز الثالث للترتيب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* توج   مهاجم المريخ الكيني الان وانغنا ويتيندي بنجومية مباراة فريقه امام   النيل الحصاحيصا وقدم الكيني مجهود واداء مميز  وساهم في الفوز الكبير الذي   توجه بإحرازه لهدفين  ..



 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور كسلاوى،،
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مشكور كسلاوى ولكن اليس للمريخ مباراة مؤجلة مع النسور  غير المباريات الأخرى ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*هذا الجدول كتبته ياكسلاوى قبل لقاء المؤيخ والنيل 
6 جولات متبقية للمريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز

تبقت للمريخ (6 ) مباريات كالاتي :.

28 /9 امام النيل الحصاحيصا بالخرطوم
2/ 10 امام هلال كادوقلي بكادوقلي
5/ 10 امام الامل عطبرة بالخرطوم
23 / 10 امام هلال الفاشر بالخرطوم
26 / 10 امام النسور بالخرطوم
31/ 10 امام الهلال بالخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نال الكيني وانغا جائزة نجم مباراة المريخ والنيل الحصاحيصا التى لعبت مساء الاحد فى استاد المريخ وكسبها المرخي نبتيجة 5-صفر , وانغا نال هدفين وتمكن من صناعة هدفين .
يذكر ان المهاجم الكيني انضم الى المريخ فى التسجيلات الصيفية الماضية



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديلات في مباريات الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز

 أجري الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلاً علي بعض مباريات الدورة الثانية  لدوري سوداني الممتاز بسبب ظروف عطلة عيد الأضحي المبارك ومباراة منتخبنا  الوطني الأول لكرة القدم أمام نظيره النيجيري يوم الحادي عشر من إكتوبر  المقبل بإستاد الخرطوم وعدلت مباريات الإتحاد مدني والهلال الفاشر لتلعب  يوم 12/10 بدلاً عن يوم 4/10 ومباراة الأهلي الخرطوم والإتحاد مدني لتلعب  يوم 18/10 بدلاً عن يوم 16/10 ومباراة الرابطة كوستي والخرطوم الوطنى  الخرطوم لتلعب يوم 18/10 بدلاً عن يوم 17/10 ومباراة الأهلي شندي والهلال  الفاشر لتلعب يوم 18/10 بدلاً عن يوم 17/10 ومباراة الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي  شندي تلعب يوم 24/10 بدلاً عن يوم 21/10.


_________________
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يكتسح مريخ الفاشر في الممتاز برباعية

    تغلب الهلال سهولة على ضيفه مريخ الفاشر بنتيجة 4-0 في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم بإستاد الهلال بإم درمان ضمن مباريات الأسبوع ال23 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
وخيب مريخ الفاشر الطامح في التمثيل الأفريقي التوقعات بإستقبال مرماه لاربعة اهداف. وظهر متباعد الخطوط ما سمح للهلال بفرض شخصيته الفنية مبكرا حيث هاجم بكل إرتياح وهدد مرمى المريخ بصورة مستمرة حتى جاء الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 14 من الظهير الأيمن السنغالي سليمانو سيسيه.
وإستمر الهلال في هجومه ليحرز الهدف الثاني بنفس الطريقة من نفس المكان وفي ذات الزاوية عن طريق نزار حامد مستفيدا من كرة عالية عكسها مدثر كاريكا في الدقيقة 23.
واضاف بكري المدينة الذي إرتدى شارة القيادة في إشارة لتمسك النادي به الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 31 بعد ما إخترق الدفاع ووضع الكرة بهدؤ في المرمى
وفي الشوط الثاني حاول مريخ الفاشر تحسين صورته بينما إستمر الهلال في تهديد مرماه بالهجمات الخطرة فضاعت فرص مؤكدة من بكري المدينة ومدثر كاريكا في الدقيقتين 55 و60. وسدد البديل مهند الطاهر كرة قوية من خارج الصندوق ردها الحارس جاهد إلى داخل الملعب.
ونجح البديل صلاح الجزولي في إضافة الهدف الرابع بتمريرة متقنة من مهند الطاهر  في الدقيقة 71 لتنتهي المباراة بالأهداف الأربعة ويسترد الهلال الصدارة مؤقتا من المريخ رافعا رصيده إلى 55 نقطة. وتنفست أندية الخرطوم والأهلي شندي الصعداء لأن مريخ الفاشر تجمد رصيده عند 35 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أربع مباريات في الممتاز اليوم

تقام  عصر ومساء اليوم أربع مواجهات في الجولة(24) لمنافسة سوداني للدوري  الممتاز بكلٍ من الفاشر، شندي، مدني والخرطوم وستكون الإثارة حاضرة في  المباريات الأربع من أجل الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث لتحسين المراكز  على صعيد المراكز المتقدمة وأخرى تفكر في الهروب من الذيلية وتبحث عن طوق  النجاة فيما ستكون مباريات اليوم بمثابة أداء واجب لاتحاد مدني والنيل  الحصاحيصا اللذين تأكد هبوطهما رسمياً من المسابقة حيث يبحث الاتحاد تحسين  المظهر أمام الإكسبريس فيما سيكون النيل حريصاً على الظهور بمستوى جيد أمام  النسور بالخرطوم، على ملعب استاد النقعة بالفاشر يلتقي هلال الفاشر  والرابطة كوستي عصراً وملعب شندي يلتقي أهلي شندي والأمل عطبرة وسيكون ملعب  استاد الخرطوم مسرحا للقاء النسور والنيل الحصاحيصا فيما يلتقي اتحاد مدني  وأهلي عطبرة ليلاً بالجزيرة وأكملت الفرق الثمانية تحضيراتها لمباريات  اليوم وكلٌ يبحث عن الفوز والحصول على النقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يفوز على الامل بثنائية ويقترب من التمثيل الافريقي

اقترب  الاهلي شندي من الحصول على المركز الثالث دوري سوداني الممتاز المؤهل  للمشاركة في كاس الاتحاد الافريقي (الكونفيدرالية) بعد فوزه على ضيفه الامل  عطبرة 2-0 في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي في  الجولة 23 ، وسجل مدافع الامل هدف بالخطأ في مرماه ، بينما اضاف محمد كوكو  الهدف الثاني للاهلي شندي ، وارتقي الاهلي شندي الى 42 نقطة واحتل المركز  الثالث .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد مدني يحقق فوزا شرفيا على الاهلي عطبرة


حقق  الاتحاد مدني فوزا شرفيا على ضيفه الاهلي عطبرة بهدف وحيد في المباراة  التي جمعت الفريقين على ملعب مدني في الجولة 23 من دوري سوداني الممتاز ،  وسجل الزبير هدف الاتحاد مدني ، وكان الاتحاد ودع بطولة دوري سوداني  الممتاز بعد خسارته امام المريخ في الجولة 19 من دوري سوداني .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
  ✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :


 > ◄ الدوري سوداني - الاسبوع 24:

 • هلال الفاشر (2 : 0) الرابطة كوستي

 • إتحاد مدني (1 : 0) الأهلي عطبرة

 • اهلي شندي (2 : 0) الأمل عطبرة

 ..................................................  .....

*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور كسلاوي علي الرصد والمتابعة تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الفاشر و الاهلي الخرطوم يتعادلان سلبيا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 خطف الاهلي الخرطوم نقطة غالية من المريخ الفاشر بالتعادل معه سلبيا في   المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بالفاشر ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــ(36)   نقطة و الاهلي لــــ(34) نقطة  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادقلي يعطل المريخ بالتعادل في الدوري السوداني

     نجح فريق هلال كادقلي في تعطيل ضيفه القوي المريخ بالتعادل معه  بدون أهداف  في مباراة جرت عصر اليوم الخميس بمدينة كادُقُلِي ضمن مباريات  الجولة 23  من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
ورسم المدير الفني لهلال كادقلي مجدي  مرجان خطة واقعية قادت فريقه إلى بر  الأمان رغم ضغط المريخ منذ بداية  المباراة التي حاول فيها لاعبو الضيوف  تأمين النتيجة مبكراً تحسبا للتوتر،  وحصل المريخ نتيجة الضغط على مدار  الشوطين على ثماني ضربات زاوية منها ثلاث  في الدقائق الاولى للمبارا حاول  ماجد علاء الدين إدخال أصحاب الأرض أجواء  المباراة ولكن دون جدوى ويشهد  الأوغندي جمال سالم حارس المريخ إي إختبار  جدي طوال 30 دقيقة.
 وكاد المريخ أن يفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة الــ29 عن طريق الكيني آلان وانجا لكن القائم كان بالمرصاد لكرته.
 وجاءت  أول محاولات هلال كادقلي للوصول لمرى المريخ في الدقيقة الــ30،  حينما حول  العاجي باسكال واوا كرة طوك فودي إلى ضربة زاوية وكادت محاولة  المدافع  صالح الأمين بعد عكس الكرة من نفس ضربة الزاوية أن تلج المرمى  ولكنها  اصطدمت بالعارضة.
 وفي الشوط الثاني، ظهر الفريقان بآداء متوازن لكن كان  المريخ أكثر جدية  في الوصول للمرمى من خلال محاولتين خطيرتين للقائد  الباشا ووانجا ولكن  الأول ضاعت له اضمن الفرص من تسديدة حاول الحارس حافظ  صده ونجح في تحويلها  لتلمس اسفل القائم في الدقيقة 75.
 وشهدت الدقائق  الآخيرة توتراً للاعبي المريخ لتظهر البطاقات الصفراء لكل  من المصري أيمن  سعيد وعلاء الدين يوسف لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.
بهذه النتيجة  ارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى (25) والهلال الى (24)نقطة وهي نتيجة  تتيح الفرصة  للهلال لإستعادة الصدارة مجددا حال فوزه مساء اليوم على  الخرطوم الوطني كما  أنها ورغم قميتها الأدبية لم تفلح في دفع هلال كادقلي  إلى المنطقة الدافئة  التي تجنبه لعب ملحق الهبوط والبقاء حيث ما يزال يبعد  بحوالي ثلاث نقاط عن  تلك المنطقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتخطى الخرطوم وينتزع صدارة الدوري السوداني

     رفض فريق الهلال تفويت فرصة تعادل المريخ مع هلال كادقلي ، وانتزع  صدارة  بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم  بفوزه على الخرطوم  الوطني  بنتيجة 2-0 ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 23 من البطولة والتي شهدها إستاد   "حليم/شداد" لتمنح النتيجة الهلال فرصة الإستمرار بالصدارة حتى المباراة   الأخيرة التي سوف تجمع الفريقين بنهاية الموسم في نوفمبر القادم حتى لو فاز   المريخ بمباراته المؤجلة.
أدى الفريقان مباراة مفتوحة لكن كانت السيطرة  الأكبر في مصلحة الهلال الذي  غير تنظيمه عن المباراة السابقة أمام مريخ  الفاشر حيث لعب بحذر تمثل في  رباعي الدفاع ومثلهم في الوسط وثنائي في  الهجوم.
ونجح خط وسط الهلال المدافع المكون من الغاني نيلسون ونصر الدين  في تمكين  الفريق من تقوية حركة بقية اللاعبين ليهاجم الهلال منذ البداية  عنطريق  الوسط المهاجم الذي ضم نزار والمالي عمر سيدي والمهاجمين بكري  المدينة  ومحمد عبد الرحمن الذي عوض غياب مدير كاريكا الذي غادر إلى  السعودية لأداء  شعائر الحج, ويبادر المالي سيدي بيه بأخطر أول محالوة ولكن  كرته مرت فوق  العارضة والمرمي خالي من حارسه.
وقبل حلول الدقيقة 20 برع حارس الخرطوم عادل عبد الرسول في التصدى لكرة محمد عبد الرحمن القوية وحولها إلى ضربة زاوية
 بولكن  بحلول الدقيقة الـ32 تقدم بهدفه الأول عن طريق محمد عبد الرحمن  مستفيداً  من تمريرة سيدي بيه وسط الملعب ليضع الكرة في الشباك لخظة خروج  الحارس .
 وإستمر  الهلال في بقية الدقائق في حصار الخرطوم ، وكاد ان يعزز تقدمه في  اكثر من  مناسبة خاصة من تسديدة الغاني نيلسون التي برع فيها الحارس عادل  عبد الرسول  .
 وفي يالشوط الثاني منع الهلال فريق الخرطوم من الدخول في أجواء  المباراة  بإضافة الهدف الثاني عن طريق نزار حامد متسفيدا من تمريرة متقنة  لمحمد عبد  الرحمن الذي تسلم كرة محسنة من سيدي بيه, ليضع نزار الكرة في  المرمى لحظة  خروج الحارس الذي تعددت أخطاء خروجه عن المرمى خلال المباراة.
وواصل  الهلال هجومه بنشاط محمد عبد الرحمن وبكري المدينة لتحرم العارضة  الفريق  من هدف ثالث من الكرة التي سددها نيلسون الغاني في الدقيقة 72 ،  ولكن تسبب  ثنائي الهجوم البديل محمد موسى ومعاذ القوز ببعض الإزعاج لدفاع  الهلال  والتسديد في مرمى المعز الذي حول بعض الكرات لضربات زاوية حافظ  الهلال على  فوزه حتى النهاية ورفع رصيده إلى (58) نقطة متقدما بفارق أربع  نقاط عن  المريخ أقرب ملاحقيه الذي لعب مباريات أقل وتجمد رصيد الخرطوم في  نقاطه  الــ(37) مطاردا للأهلي شندي في الترتيب الثالث ولكن الآخير يتفوق  بفارق  خمس نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز حتى اليوم : ــــــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب هدافي الممتاز حتى الان : ـــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات تبقت للمريخ في ممتاز 2014

تبقت  للمريخ صاحب المركز الثاني بالممتاز الحالي برصيد 54 نقطة اربعة مباريات  امام الامل بامدرمان ،النسور ،هلال القاشر بامدرمان ومواجهة الهلال بالقلعة  الزرقاء في ختام المنافسة وبعملية حسابية فان الفوز بجميع المباريات هو  الطريق للفوز بالممتاز دون التأثر بنتائج الهلال المتصدر سواء سلبية او  ايجابية .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*3 مباريات تبقت للهلال في ممتاز 2014

تبقت  للهلال المتصدر برصيد 58 نقطة عقب فوزه اليوم علي الخرطوم الوطني بهدفي  محمد عبد الرحمن ونزار(3)مباريات فقط امام  النيل بالحصاحيصا ،اهلي عطبرة  والمريخ  باستاد الهلال وبعملية حسابية بسيطة فان الانتصار فيها جميعا يضمن  للهلال الفوز بالبطولة دون التأثر بنتائج الاندية الاخري ،وايضا الفوز في  مباراتين والتعادل امام المريخ في ختام المنافسة يضمن له البطولة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب الأمل بثلاثية سعيد وعنكبة وجابر

حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا على الامل عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ نالها ايمن سعيد و عبدو جابر و عنكبه 
الشوط الاول 
قاد فيه المريخ هجمات خطيرة على مرمي الامل اسفرت عن ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة العاشرة احرز منها اللاعب ايمن سعيد هدف المريخ الاول .
بعده قاد المريخ سلسلة من الهجمات اخطرها فرصة اللاعب الان وانغا من تمريرة اللاعب محمد شمس الفلاح و التي عادت من القائم 
هدف ضائع للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 22 منع الحارس مرتضي حسن المريخ من اضافة الهدف الثاني للاعب احمد الباشا حينما حول كرته الى ركلة زاوية وسك دهشة جماهير المريخ 
الطاهر حماد يرهق المريخ
ارهق اللاعب الطاهر حماد المريخ بتحركاته المزعجة الا ان امير كمال كان بالمرصاد لكل كراته .
الامل يعود ولكن
عاد الامل الى المباراة وقاد هجمة على مرمي المريخ انتهت في ركلة جزاء لم يستفد منها الفهود 
هدوء في الالعاب 
هدأت الالعاب بعد مرور 32 دقيقة من الشوط الاول خاصة من جانب الامل فيما حاول المريخ اضافة الهدف الثاني لتضيع له اكثر من فرصة
و اطلق اللاعب الان وانغا في الدقيقة 41 الا ان كرته مرت جوار القائم الايمن لمرتضي حسن 
اصابة مرتضي 
تعرض الحارس مرتضي حسن لاصابة في احد الكرات المشتركة ليتم علاجه و مواصلة المباراة مع زملاءه اللاعبين وقاد خلال الجزء الاخير من الشوط الاول الامل عدة هجمات عبر اشويل ناتالاي لم يكتب لها النجاح قابلها المريخ بهجمتين خطيرتين عبر بخيت خميس و ابراهومة لم يستفد منهما الاحمر لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ من ركلة جزاء 
الشوط الثاني 
حاول فيه المريخ اضاف الهدف الثاني وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات عبر اللاعبين فيصل موسي و محمد شمس الفلاح لم يكتب لها النجاح.
الان وانغا وفرصة ضائعة
في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الثاني حصل اللاعب الان وانغا على فرصة هدف محقق الا ان اللاعب طارق مختار حرمه من هز الشباك باعاد كرته الى خارج الملعب .
تعديل للامل
اجري مدرب الامل تعديلا بدخول اللاعب رمضان جكسا و لك لتنشيط الجبهة الهجومية و تعديل النتيجة .
دخول عبده جابر 
اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج الباشا و دخول اللاعب عبده جابر و ذلك لتنشيط الهجوم 
ابراهومة وهدف ضائع 
اطلق اللاعب ابراهومة تسديدة قوية في مرمي الامل لكن الحارس مرتضي تسلم كرته على دفعتين .
خروج فيصل موسي و ابكر 
اجري مدرب المريخ تعديل بخروج فيصل موسي ودخول اللاعب احمد ابكر ليتحول ابراهومة من المحور الي الوسط الهجومي 
ابراهومة يفوز بنجومية المباراة 
فاز اللاعب ابراهومة بنجومية مباراة فريقه امام الامل بصناعته للهدف الاول بجانب المستوي الطيب الذي قدمه في المباراة .
خروج الان وانغا و دخول عنكبه 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا في الدقائق الاخيرة بخروج اللاعب الان وانغا و دخول عنكبه لتنشيط الجانب الهجومي و منع تقدم الامل .
عبده جابر يضيف الثاني 
في الدقيقة الــــ(45) اضاف اللاعب عبده جابر الهدف الثاني للمريخ 
عنبكبة يضيف الثالث 
في الــــ(48) اضاف عنكبة الهدف الثالث للمريخ و الذي انتهت عليه المباراة ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــ(57) في المركز الثاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال ينفرد بالصدارة ويكسب النيل بهدفي محمد عبد الرحمن و المدينة

حقق الهلال فوز غاليا و مستحقا على النيل الحصاحيصا بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بالحصايحصا شهدت هطول امطار بملعب المباراة و نالها اللاعبين محمد عبد الرحمن و بكري المدينة و احرز للهلال ابراهيما عيسي ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه لـــ(61) نقطة في المركز الاول 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته وضح نية الهلال في الظفر بالنقاط و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات على مرمي الخطيرة على مرمي النيل عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة 
هدف سريع
احرز اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن الهدف الاول للهلال من تمريرة اللاعب بكري المدينة في الدقيقة الثامنة من الشوط الاول .
النيل يعود ولكن 
عقب الهف الهلالي الاول عاد النيل وقاد هجمة في الدقيقة الثانية عشر عبر اللاعب احمد ادريس حولها اللاعب المعز محجوب الى خارج الملعب باعجوبة .
اصابة بخاري
خرج اللاعب عادل بخاري مصابا لاشتراكه في احد الكرات مع اللاعب بكري المدينة م حل بديلا عنه اللاعب الطيب عيسي .
المدينة وهدف ضائع
حصل اللاعب بكري المدينة على فرصة تسديدة لاضافة الهدف الثاني من كرة توقعها نجوم النيل تسلل لكن بكري لعب الكرة فوق العارضة هدف ضائع ومن هجمة مرتدة حاول اللاب ادريس تعديل النتيجة لكن سمبو ابعد كرته الى وسط الملعب بسبب اندفاع نجوم الهلال للمشاركة في ركلة زاوية .
المدينة يضف الثاني
اضاف اللاعب بكري المدينة الهدف الثاني للهلال في الدقيقة 39 من الشوط الاول وحاول فيه النيلى تقليص الفارق الا انه فشل لصلابة دفاع الهلال و تميز المعز محجوب لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدفين للهلال .
الشوط الثاني 
شهد سيطرة هلالية كاملة في وسط الملعب و قاد الازرق هجمات خطيرة لم يكتب لها النجاح عبر اللاعب المتالق عبد الرحمن صاحب الهدف الاول .
احمد ادريس افضل نجوم النيل
كان اللاعب احمد ادريس افضل نجوم النيل و لعب مباراة رفيعة المستوي و هدد مرمي الهلال كثيرا لكن المعز محجوب حرمه من التوقيع على الشباك الزرقاء
هطول الامطار 
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة هطلت امطار لكن الحكم طالب بمواصلة اللعب و تعرض فيها اللاعبين بشه و نزار الى اصابة ليتم اسعافها .
الحكم ينقض هدف للهلال 
نقض الحكم هدفا للهلال احرزه اللاعب بشه بحجة التسلل و بعدها قاد اللاعب احمد ارديس هجمة خطيرة على مرمي الهلال ابعدها الحارس المعز محجوب الى خارج الملعب 
مالك تميز في الدفاع
قدم اللاعب مالك محمد احمد مستوي مميزا في مباراة اليوم وحرم السعودي و ادريس من هز الشباك بفوزه بجميع الكرات المشتركة .
الجزولي وفرصة هدف
حصل اللاعب الجزولي على فرصة هدف محقق الا ان اللاعب الطيب عيسي عطله ليحتسب الحكم مخالفة نفذها اللاعب عمر بخيت تسلمها صلاح مصطفي 
نيلسون يفوز بنجومية المباراة 
حصل اللاعب نيلسون على نجومية مباراة فريقه امام النيل و نالا جائزة الشركة الرعية بجانب جائزة مقدمة من وزارة الشباب و الرياضة بولاية الجزيرة.
النيل يحرز هدفا 
في الدقيقة 46 احرز اللاعب ابراهيما عيسي هدفا للنيل 
حاول الهلال اضافة الهدف الثالث لكن كرة اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن علت العارضة هدف ضائع للهلال لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الهلال على النيل بهدفين لهدف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب هدافي الممتاز حتى الان : ـــ

13 هدف : تراوري 
9 أهداف : الطاهر حماد 
7 أهداف : اوليفيه وبشة 
6 أهداف : شمليس وكاريكا وحسام الزومة وفيصل العجب وزاهد حسين ونزار حامد 
5 أهداف : أشويل أكوي والباشا وكول وعمر الخليلة وحمزة ادم ومحمد موسي وديفيد ألينا ومعاذ القوز ووانغا ومصعب عمر وبكري المدينة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الممتاز حتى اليوم : ــــــ


*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*مشكور على المجهود المقدر الرائع كسلاوي و كل سنة و انت طيب و الشئ من معدنه لا يستغرب ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجومية مباراة المريخ والامل للنجم الصاعد ابراهومة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار
					

مشكور على المجهود المقدر الرائع كسلاوي و كل سنة و انت طيب و الشئ من معدنه لا يستغرب ..




تسلم الحبيب الصادق
لك كل التقدير ياحبيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللفة الحاسمة في الدوري الممتاز......و الهلال هو الأقرب.....

 

دخلت منافسات الدوري الممتاز للموسم الرياضي 2013/2014 مراحلها الختامية لتعلن نهاية موسم رياضي مخيب للآمال للكرة السودانية على كافة الأصعدة(خاصة على المستوى الإفريقي)......و ليتكرر سيناريو المسرحية المحفوظة بعدم خروج اللقب من ديار أحد قطبي مدينة أم درمان (الهلال و المريخ) في ظل عدم وجود منافسة حقيقية من بقية الفرق التي ظلت تلعب دور (الكومبارس) في كل موسم و ذلك لإفتقارها للإمكانيات المادية و البشرية و اللوجستية التي تمكنها من مقارعة القطبين الكبيرين دون أن ننسى دخول فريق (الأهلي شندي) على الخط بقوة ليصبح الضلع الثالث للكرة السودانية (بعد أن حل محل الموردة) ولكنه لم يصل حتى الآن لمرحلة منافسة قطبي العرضة...................

و بنظرة سريعة على قمة الترتيب نجد أن الهلال يتصدر الترتيب برصيد 61 نقطة و يحتاج إلى 4 نقاط فقط من مباراتين ليتوج باللقب الثاني عشر في تاريخه (رقم قياسي) حيث تبقت له مباراة أمام الأهلي عطبرة باستاد الهلال وأخرى أمام المريخ في قمة نارية للفوز باللقب في استاد الهلال أيضاً......و عليه نقول بأن الهلال هو الأقرب لإستعادة اللقب بنسبة 90 بالمئة لعدة اعتبارات أولها هو سهولة مباراته القادمة أمام الأهلي عطبرة.....و ثانيها هو دخوله لمباراة المريخ بفرصتي الفوز أو التعادل...........

أما المريخ فهو يحتل الترتيب الثاني في الدوري برصيد 57 نقطة و تبقت له ثلاث مباريات أمام كل من (النسور و هلال الفاشر باستاد المريخ و أخيرا أمام الهلال باستاد الأخير).....و تبدو حظوظه ضعيفة جداً لاحراز لقبه الثامن في الدوري الممتاز لأنه سيدخل مباراة القمة بفرصة الفوز فقط و لاشئ سواه.....مع التأمين على حقيقة مهمة جداً و هي أن المريخ لم يهزم الهلال باستاد الهلال في منافسة الدوري الممتاز منذ العام 2001 (أي منذ حوالى 13 عاماً) و تحديداً منذ المباراة التي فاز فيها المريخ 2/0 بهدفي فيصل عجب و نجم الدين أبو حشيش.....أما تفاصيل تلك المباريات فهي كالآتي:

1/ في موسم 2002 تعادل الفريقان سلبياً بملعب الهلال في الدورة الأولى.......

2/ في موسم 2003 فاز الهلال 2/0 أحرزهما خالد بخيت و هيثم طمبل......

3/ في موسم 2004 فاز الهلال 2/0 بهدفي معتز كبير و البرازيلي روبيرو......

4/ في موسم 2005 فاز الهلال 3/0 بأهداف صالح بهجة....هيثم مصطفى....و هيثم طمبل.....

5/ في موسم 2006 تعادل الفريقان 1/1 عندما عادل النيجيري كليتشي النتيجة للهلال في الدقيقة الأخيرة للمباراة بعد أن تقدم المريخ بهدف جندي نميري في الشوط الأول.....

6/ في موسم 2007 تعادل الفريقان 1/1.....تقدم موسى الزومة للمريخ وتعادل النيجيري قودوين للهلال.......

7/ في موسم 2008 أحرز المريخ اللقب بعد تعادله مع الهلال 1/1.....هدف السبق كان للمريخ بتوقيع هيثم طمبل....ليعادل سيف مساوي للهلال.......

8/ في موسم 2009 لعبت مباراتي القمة في الذهاب و الإياب باستاد الخرطوم نظراً لإغلاق كل من الفريقين لملعبيهما للصيانة......

9/ في موسم 2010 فاز الهلال 3/2 بهدفين لبشة و هدف لديمبا باري مقابل هدفين للمريخ أحرزهما سعيد السعودي و لاسانا.....

10/ في موسم 2011 تعادل الفريقان 2/2 باستاد الهلال....أحرز للهلال سادومبا و سيف مساوي و سجل للمريخ كريم الدافي و ساكواها......

11/ في موسم 2012 فاز الهلال 1/0 بهدف بشة المباغت....

12/ في موسم 2013 تعادل الفريقان 0/0......

و قد يقول قائل بأن المريخ هزم الهلال باستاد الهلال بهدفي (راجي و هنو) في العام 2010.....و لكن وحتى لا ننسى فإن تلك المباراة كانت على نهائي كأس السودان...........

أخيراً و مما سبق نجد أن الإحصائيات كلها ترجح كفة الهلال ولكن كرة القدم علمتنا بأنها لا تعتمد على التاريخ أو الأرقام و الإحصائيات.....و لا تعترف إلا بلغة البذل و العطاء و الإجتهاد داخل الملعب (مع شئ من التوفيق)......و كلنا ثقة(بإذن الله) في إمكانية المريخ لكسر هذه العقدة مثلما تمكن من الفوز بلقب سيكافا للمرة الأولى منذ العام 1994........

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور الحبيب كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*ألف شكر يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
الاتحاد يستقبل هلال الفاشر الليلة بالجزيرة

يستضيف  ملعب استاد مدني في الثامنة من مساء اليوم لقاء الاتحاد وهلال  الفاشر في  المباراة المؤجلة بين الطرفين من الجولة 21 من مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز,  وستكون المباراة مجرد تحصيل حاصل وتحسين الصورة لأصحاب الأرض  الذين ودعوا  المسابقة قبل خمس جولات من انطلاقتها فيما يسعى هلال الفاشر  الفريق الضيف  إلى الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث؛ من أجل تفادي خوض  سنترليق البقاء أو  الهبوط من النسخة الحالية للمسابقة، ويدخل الاتحاد  مباراة اليوم برصيد تسع  نقاط في المركز الأخير من انتصارين وثلاثة تعادلات  فيما قبل الفريق الخسارة  17 مرة كانت كفيلة بالإطاحة به من المسابقة قبل  خمس جولات من نهايتها، أما  هلال الفاشر فلديه 25 نقطة في المركز التاسع،  لعب الهلال 22 مباراة فاز في  ستة لقاءات وتعادل في سبع مباريات وقبل  الخسارة في تسع مواجهات, وأكمل  الطرفان جاهزيتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يسعى  للفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث  من المواجهة.  
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الكسلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد مدني وهلال الفاشر يتعادلان بهدف لكل 

تعادل الرومان وهلال الفاشر  بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد مدني بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الهلال بنقاطه لــــ(26) نقطة و الاتحاد لــــ(10)نقاط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي عطبرة يستقبل النسور مساء اليوم بمدينة الحديد والنار

تُقام في الثامنة من مساء اليوم مباراة واحدة تجمع أهلي عطبرة وضيفه النسور على ملعب مدينة الحديد والنار تأتي ضمن الجولة 25 من المسابقة والتي أُفتتحت ثاني أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك بلقاء الهلال والنيل على ملعب الحصاحيصا والذي انتهى لمصلحة الأزرق ولقاء المريخ والأمل بالخرطوم وتُقام غداً ثلاث مباريات ضمن المجموعة ذاتها بكل من كادوقلي والفاشر وشندي، وستكون مباراة اليوم على سطح صفيح ساخن بين النسور والإكسبريس على اعتبار المركز المتأخر للفريقين واللذين يسعيان إلى تأمين بقائهما في المنافسة وتفادي شبح خوض السنترليق ويدخل الأهلي اللقاء برصيد 25 نقطة من 24 مباراة فاز الفريق في ست مباريات وتعادل في سبعة لقاءات وقبل الخسارة في 11 مقابلة وتبقت للفريق مواجهة أخيرة أمام الهلال في الجولة 26 من المسابقة أما النسور ففي رصيده(23) نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر لعب(21) مباراة فاز في ست مباريات وتعادل في ستة لقاءات وقبل الخسارة في عشر مواجهات وأكمل الطرفان استعداداهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يطمح إلى الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الكسلاوي علي المتابعة المفيدة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي عطبرة يكسب النسور بثلاثية في الممتاز 

فاز الاهلي عطبرة على النسور بثلاثة اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد عطبرة نالها متوكل عبد الجليل و سيف الدمازين وابوستة فاز بنجوميتها حارس الاهلي عوض ليرتفع الاهلي بنقاطه لــــ(28) وتجمد النسور في نقاطه الــــ(23) نقطة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يفرض التعادل على هلال كادوقلي

أفلت هلال كادوقلي من فخ الخسارة أمام مريخ الفاشر بكادوقلي في لقاء الفريقين عصر اليوم بكادوقلي وتقدم السلاطين عبر ديفيد إلا ان مجاهد أنقذ فريقه من الخسارة بهدف التعادل ليرفع هلال كادوقلي رصيده إلى “25” نقطة فيما رفع السلاطين رصيده إلى “37” نقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في الممتاز اليوم

تُقام  عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في الجولة 25 من مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز بكل من الخرطوم وكوستي وشندي، وستكون مباراة أهلي الخرطوم واتحاد  مدني والتي يستضيفها استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة مساءً هادئة بعض الشيء لأن  الفريقين يدخلان المباراة من دوافع لحصد النقاط الثلاث بعد أن ودّع الاتحاد  المسابقة رسمياً وأمّن الأهلي موقفه تماماً وحجز مقعداً في وسط الترتيب،  أما في شندي والتي يستضيفها ملعبها لقاء الآرسنال وهلال الفاشر في الثامنة  مساءً فستكون المباراة مهمة للغاية للضيوف الذين يبحثون عن تأمين موقفهم  وتجنب خوض السنترليق أما الأهلي فيرغب في تعزيز موقعه في المركز الثالث،  وستكون مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني والرابطة على ملعب كوستي في الرابعة والنصف  عصراً هي الأصعب لأن كل فريق يبحث عن الفوز والحصول على المركز الرابع  بنهاية الجولة الحالية ومن ثم تأمين الموقف في الجولة الأخيرة من المسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة والخرطوم يتعادلان سلبيا

تعادل فريقا الرابطة كوستي والخرطوم الوطني بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جرت عصر اليوم باستاد كوستي .
واضاعت الرابطة عدة فرص مواتية للتسجيل بسبب تسرع مهاجميها 

بالنتيجة ارتفع رصيد الخرطوم الوطني الة 38 نقطة في المركز الرابع
والرابطة الى 37 نقطة في المركز السادس متساويا مع مريخ الفاشر في النقاط ومتاخرا عنه بالاهداف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يكسب الاهلي شندي بهدف حمدان من ضربة جزاء

خسر  الاهلي شندي على ارضه ووسط جماهيره بهدف دون رد من الهلال الفاشر في  المباراة التي استضافها مساء اليوم بملعب شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز حمل  توقيع نجم الهلال وليد حمدان من ضربة جزاء بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الهلال  بنقاطه لـــ(30) نقطة مؤمنا تواجده في الممتاز و بقي الاهلي في نقاطه  الــــ(42) في المركز الثالث .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي الخرطوم و الرومان يتعادلان بهدف لكل

تعادل  الاهلي الخرطوم و الرومان بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم  باستاد الخرطوم تقدم الاهلي اولا عبر زاهد و احرز الرومان هدف التعادل  لتنتهي المباراة بهدف لكل و يقضي الرومان على امال الاهلي في تمثيل السودان  خارجيا . ارتفع رصيد الاهلي الى 33 نقطة والاتحاد الى 11 وهو هابط الى  الاولى .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*التحية ليك يامهودا 

والله البوست دا مرجعية كاملة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يستضيف اتحاد مدني في الدوري السوداني

  يستضيف ملعب النقعة بمدينة الفاشر بغرب السودان عصر يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء لقاء مريخ الفاشر صاحب الأرض والجمهور و الاتحاد مدني الهابط من الدرجة الممتازة ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الثالث عشر من الدورة الثانية للدوري السوداني الممتاز في نسختها التاسعة عشر.
 تعتبر المباراة تحصيل حاصل بعد أن فقد مريخ الفاشر  فرصة المنافسة على المركز الرابع الذي انحصر بين الرابطة كوستي والخرطوم الوطني بعد أن احتفظ أهلي شندي رغم خسارته من هلال الفاشر بالمركز الثالث.
 مريخ السلاطين تعادل في آخر مبارياته أمام هلال كادقلي في مدينة كادقلي بهدف لكلاهما بعد أن قدم مباراة جيدة ، بينما يدخل الاتحاد مدني لمواصلة عروضه القوية التي ظل يقدمها رغم تأكيد هبوطه وكان آخرها تعادله مع فريق الأهلي الخرطوم  على أرضه ووسط جماهيره باستاد الخرطوم 1/1.
 لقاء الفريقين في الدورة الأولى في مدني انتهى بالتعادل السلبي.
 وتقام يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء ،ثلاث مباريات، الهلال يستضيف الأهلي عطبرة بملعبه بامردمان والأمل يستضيف هلال كادقلي بعطبرة والرابطة كوستي يستضيف النيل الحصاحيصا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خمس مباريات حاسمة في الممتاز اليوم

تُقام  عصر ومساء اليوم خمس مواجهات في الجولة 26 والأخيرة من مسابقة دوري سوداني  الممتاز في نسخته الـ19 بكل الخرطوم، امدرمان، عطبرة وكوستي والفاشر حيث  يلتقي الهلال والإكسبريس بامدرمان ويواجه الرابطة النيل بكوستي ويستقبل  الأمل هلال كادوقلي بعطبرة ويلتقي مريخ الفاشر اتحاد مدني بالفاشر ويتقابل  أهلي الخرطوم والنسور بالخرطوم، وستكون الإثارة حاضرة بين الأندية العشرة  من أجل الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المريخ المتبقية في الممتاز : ـــ


الخميس 23 اكتوبر امام هلال الفاشر باستاد المريخ

الاحد 26 اكتوبر امام النسور باستاد المريخ

الخميس 320 اكتوبر امام الهلال باستاد الخرطوم في ختام الممتاز 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يكسب الاتحاد بهدف 

حقق المريخ الفاشر فوزا مستحقا على الاتحاد مدني بهدف دون رد حمل توقيع نجمه مصعب العلمين بهذه النيتجة ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــ(40) نقطة و تجمد الاتحاد في نقاطه الــــ(11) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة تكسب النيل الحصاحيصا برباعية    

حققت الرابطة كوستي فوزا كاسحا على النيل الحصاحيصا باربعة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بكوستي نالها اتاك من ضربة جزاء و رامي نورين هدفين و هدف لعبد الحميد السعودي ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(40) نقطة في المركز الرابع مؤقتا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل يهزم هلال كادوقلي بهدفين في الممتاز 

حقق الامل عطبرة فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على الهلال كادوقلي بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد عطبرة نالهما محترف الامل فيكتور .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غدا المريخ وهلال الفاشر بالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكسب الاهلي عطبرة بثلاثية في الدوري الممتاز

حقق الهلال فوزا كاسحا على الاهلي عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد الهلال , انهي الهلال الشوط الاول لصالحه بهدف عبر نجمه مهند الطاهر في الدقيقة الثالثة عشر و في الشوط الثاني اضاف الهلال هدفين عبر سيمبو في الدقيقة الخامسة و عبر نزار حامد في الدقيقة 25 ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه لــــ(64) نقطة في المركز الاول وحصل على نجومية المباراة اللاعب السيراليوني ديفيد سيمبو .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلاسيكو العاصمة سلبي بين الفرسان والجوارح 

سيطر التعادل السلبي على مواجة الأهلي العاصمي “35” نقطة والنسور “28” مساء أمس في الجولة الأخيرة للدوري وتفادي النسور أداء الملحق حتى في حال فوز هلال كادوقلي على أهلي شندي ووصله إلى نفس الر صيد لتفوق النسور في المواجهات المباشرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقهر هلال الفاشر بثلاثية وتراوري يبتعد في صدارة الهدافين

حقق  المريخ فوزاً عريضاً على ضيفه هلال الفاشر بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة مساء اليوم  على ملعبه بامدرمان ضمن الجولة 26 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسجل أهداف  المريخ ثنائية للمالي تراوري وهدف لعبده جابر وبالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده  إلى 60 نقطة في المركز الثاني وبفارق أربع نقاط عن الهلال المتصدر فيما  للأحمر مباراة مؤجلة امام النسور سيلعبها يوم الاحد المقبل فيما بقي هلال  الفاشر بالنتيجة في نقاطه الـ30 وابتعد المالي تراوري مهاجم المريخ بهدفيه  في مباراة اليوم في صدارة هدافي الممتاز بعد أن سجل 15 هدفاً وبفارق ستة  أهداف عن اقرب منافسيه الطاهر حماد مهاجم الامل عطبرة.

تراورى وعبده جابر ..ثلاثية مريخية فى شباك الخياله

كسب  المريخ مباراته امام هلال الفاشر بنتيجة 3 -صفر فى المباراة التى لعبت  مساء الخميس باستاد المريخ فى اطار الجولة ال 24 من الدوري الممتاز .
المالي  تراوري سجل الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 20 من عمر المباراة ونال الهدف الثاني  فى الدقيقة 16 من الشوط الثاني قبل ان يسجل عبدو جابر الهدف الثالث فى  الدقيقة الاخيرة من عمر المباراة التى شهدت طرد مدافع المريخ علي جعفر  ولاعب هلال الفاشر منير ادام
بالنتيجة ارتفع المريخ الى 60 نقطة بفارق 4 نقاط من الهلال وتبقت له مباراة امام النسور مؤجلة
تشكيلة  المريخ جمال سالم , علي جعفر , باسكال , شمس الفلاح , بخيت خميس (ضفر) ,  علاء الدين يوسف , ايمن سعيد , احمد الباشا (ضفر) , فيصل موسي , تراوري ,  عنكبة (وانغا) (عبدو جابر).

المريخ يواصل ثلاثياته ويكسب هلال الفاشر في الممتاز
قلص الفارق بينه و الهلال لـــ(4) نقاط

حقق  المريخ فوزا كاسحا على الهلال الفاشر بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة  التي استضافها ملعب الاحمر بام درمان و التي شهدت طرد اللاعبين على جعفر من  المريخ ومنير ادم من هلال الفاشر احرز اهداف المريخ تراوري هدفين وهدف  لعبده جابر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الدوري الممتاز حتى الان :  ــــــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعبر الفاشر ويواصل مطاردة الهلال



	لم يجد المريخ صعوبة في تخطي ضيفه هلال الفاشر وحقق فوزاً سهلاً بثلاثة  أهداف دون رد في المباراة التي جرت مساء الخميس بملعب المريخ بمدينة أم  درمان ضمن بطولة دوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم ليستمر الفريق الأحمر في  مطاردة الهلال المتصدر.
وتلقى الفريق ضربة موجعة بخسارة جهود مدافعه  الدولي السوداني علي جعفر للطرد بالبطاقة الحمراء في الشوط الأول وبالتالي  سيفقده الفريق في مباراة القمة يوم 30 أكتوبر الجاري.
 وبادر هلال  الفاشر بالمحاولة الأولى للوصول الى شباك المريخ عن طريق اللاعب محمد النور  في الدقيقة الرابعة صدها الحارس الاوغندي جمال سالم وشتتها العاجي باسكال  واوا ليأتي الرد من المريخ من الظهير الأيمن محمد  شمس الفلاح ولكن دفاع  الضيوف شتتها بعيداً وبعد دقائق من مرور ربع الساعة قام حكم مباراة المريخ  الفاضل عبد العاطي بطرد مدافع المريخ على جعفر ومنير آدم هلال الفاشر  البطاقة الحمراء للثنائي بسبب تعدي كل منهما على الآخر.
ولم يمنع الطرد  المريخ من التقدم بهدف السبق عن طريق مهاجمه المالي مامادو تراروي في  الدقيقة 20 من تسديدة قوية  وبعد 10 دقائق وقف القائم حال دون إحراز تراوري  لهدفه الثاني العارضة تحرم تراوري من كرة كرة صوبها قوية وجدت طريقها نحو  العارضة.
وفي الدقيقة 38 لم يفلح قائد المريخ الباشا في إضافة هدف ثانٍ  بسبب استبسال الدفاع لينتهى الشوط الأول بهدف تراوري ومد هجومي متواصل من  أصحاب الارض لم يثمر عن هدف ، وقد حاول هلال الفاشر التعبير عن شخصيته  الفنية ولكنه عانى من ضغط المريخ البدني.
 وفي بداية الشوط الثاني ، ردت  العاضة مرة آخرى كرة لتراوري.. ولكن اللاعب أصر على وضع بصمته مرة ثانية  فضاعف النتيجة لفريقه بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 61  ثم مرت له كرة جوار  القائم من تسديدة قوية في الدقيقة 65.
وواصل المريخ ضغطه الهجومي عن  طريق تراوري والكيني آلان وانجا وسط إستبسال لمدافعي هلال الفاشر بقيادة  زكريا ناسو ومعتصم المناقل لينتج الهدف الثالث عن طريق المهاجم البديل عبده  جابر الذي مرر له تراوري كرة محسنة لينفرد ويصوب بقوة في الدقيقة "90+2".
وارتفع المريخ بنقاطه إلى 61 نقطة وتجمد هلال الفاشر عند 29 نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري هدافاً للممتاز




  ابتعد المالي تراوري مهاجم المريخ بهدفيه في مباراة اليوم امام هلال الفاشر في صدارة هدافي الممتاز عن اقرب منافسيه بعد أن سجل 15 هدفاً وبفارق ستة أهداف عن صاحب المركز الثاني الطاهر حماد مهاجم الامل عطبرة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي شندي يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني

يستضيف الاهلي شندي مساء فريق الخرطوم الوطني ضمن مباريات الجولة 26  لمسابقة الدوري ويدخل الخرطوم المباراة بفرصة الفوز فقط من اجل ضمان حجز  بطاقة التمثيل الخارجي وله 38 نقطة اما الاهلي فقد امن موقفه تمام وله 42  نقطة ولن يتأثر بنتائج بقية مبارياته ويتوقع ان تاتي مباراة اليوم مثيرة  وقوية من الجانبين    .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يطلب النقاط الثلاث لحسم المركز الرابع أمام النمور

يخوض  الخرطوم الوطني مباراة حاسمة أمام أهلي شندي في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على  ملعب الخرطوم في الجولة 26 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيكون الفوز فقط ولا  شيء سواه خيار الخرطوم الوطني في المباراة حتى يحدد مصيره ويصعد للمركز  الرابع المؤهل للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية العام المقبل الرابع وأية  نتيجة خلاف الفوز ستصب في مصلحة الرابطة كوستي من أجل احتلال المركز  الرابع، أما أهلي شندي الطرف الثاني في المباراة فليس أمامه شيء سوى اللعب  لشرف المنافسة وتقديم مستوى مقنع بعد أن حسم المركز الثالث منذ وقت مبكر  وحصل على البطاقة الأولى المؤهلة للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية العام  المقبل وسيكون الأهلي حريصاً على القتال في المباراة حتى يتفادى الحديث عن  التواطؤ و(بيع المباراة) للكوماندوز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوماندوز يهزم أهلي شندي بثنائية

انتزع الخرطوم الوطني بطاقة مؤهلة للكونفدرالية عقب الفوز عل اهلي شندي بهدفين دون رد سجلهما سفاري (58) ومارتن (75) وتاهل الخرطوم مع أهلي شندي للتمثيل الافريقي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ : ــــ

_١ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ٦٤ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٢ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ٦٠ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٣ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ٤٢ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٤ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ٤١ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٥ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ٤٠ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٦ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ٤٠ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٧ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ٣٣ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٨ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ٣٠ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_٩ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ٢٩ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_١٠ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ٢٨ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_١١ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ٢٨ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_١٢ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ٢٥ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_١٣ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼاﺤﻴﺼﺎ ١٦ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
_١٤ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ١٠ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ
.
.الفرق الصاعدة:

ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻛﺴﻼ
ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ
.
.الفرق الهابطة: ــ

ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ الحصاحيصا
.
الفريقان اللذان يلعبان السنترليق:

ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﻠﺪﻱ ﺳﻴﻠﻌﺐ علي ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺩ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ
ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ_ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ_ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ 
.
ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ15 هدف.

مباريات متبقية من ختام المنافسة ثلاثة :

ﻫﻼﻝ كادقلي ﻭ ﺍلاﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ 
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ
الهلال والمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف النسور في مباراة مفصلية

يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه فريق النسور ام درمان في مباراة مؤجلة من الاسبوع الــــ(21) لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم في المركز الثاني برصيد 60 نقطة وفوزه اليوم يدفع به للمحاظفة على امله في الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز اما خسارته فتعني ضياح لقب الممتاز منه خاصة ان الفارق بينه و الهلال وصل الى 4 نقاط قبل مباراة اليوم .
اما فريق النسور فله 28 نقطة و ليس امامه سوى الفوز او التعادل من اجل ضمان تواجده في بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لعام 2015 لان فوز هلال الجبال في مباراة الاثنين امام الاهلي شندي سيدفع به الى الهاوية مباشرة فيما سيلعب هلال الجبال سنترليق البقاء او الهبوط مع هلال الابيض و في حالة تعادله اليوم مع المريخ فان الهلال كادوقلي سيودع بطولة الدوري الممتاز دون التأثر بنتيجة مباراته امام الاهلي شندي في كادوقلي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* شبح الملحق يلوح أمام هلال كادقلي في مباراته مع ضيفه الأهلي شندي

يسعى فريق هلال كادقلي للخروج بافضل معادلة تجنبه التعامل مع حسابات معقدة تفضي في النهاية إلى لعب الملحق, وذلك حينما يستقبل على ملعبه بمدينة كادقلي جنوب السودان الأهلي شندي في آخر مباراة للفريقين معا هذا الموسم ببطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
حسابات مباراة الغد تهم فريقان آخران يحاولان ايضا تجنب لعب مباراتي الملحق مع رابع ترتيب الدوري العام وهو هلال الابيض, فالنسور الذي يلعب اليوم أمام المريخ لديه 28 نقطة ويحتل الترتيب ال12, إلى جانب فريق الأهلي عطبرة الذي يراقب مباراتي اليوم والغد ويتمنى خسارة الفريقين بكادقلي والخرطوم ليحسن موقفه من حيث فارق الأهداف ليضمن تجنب الملحق حيث يحتل الترتيب العاشر برصيد 28 نقطة.
أما هلال كادقلي فإنه يحتل الترتيب ال11 بذات رصيد النسور ولكنه يتميز بفارق في الأهداف ويهمه جدا أن يخسر النسور اليوم على أن يتعادل هو مع الأهلي شندي ليتفادى الملحق, ولكن المباراة تبدو صعبة على هلال كادقلي لأن الأهلي شندي خسر مباراتين متتاليتين بصورة رفعت حواجب الدهشة خاصة مباراة هلال الفاشر التي خسرها على ملعبه بشندي وهو الذي لم يخسر اصلا هذا الموسم, ورغم الخسارة فإن الأهلي شندي ما يزال صاحب الترتيب الثالث ب42 نقطة ولن يفوته أحد لأن كل الأندية أكملت مبارياتها, وكان فريق هلال كادقلي قد نجح بأعجوبة في الإفلات من الهبوط المباشر بعد نجح مجلسه الإدارة الجديد المكلف في تعديل مسار الفريق بسرعة ليصل الفريق إلى هذه المنطقة التي لم تبعد القلق عن مخيلة جماهير المدينة حول مصير الفريق النهائي غدا حيث يكفيه التعادل فقطمع شرط خسارة النسور من المريخ مساء اليوم لتجنب الملحق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يهزم النسور بهدف رمضان عجب 

حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على النسور بهدف دون مقابل احرزه اللاعب رمضان ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(63) نقطة خلف الهلال
الشوط الاول
منذ  بدايته وضح مسعي المريخ الى الوصول الى شباك النسور لكنه اصطدم بدفاع قوي  لم يتمكن من الاستفادة من الفرص التي اتيحت له خلال الجزء الاول من  المباراة و كان الاحمر قد حصل على ثلاث ركنيات مرت بسلام على دفاع النسور .
البرتغالي يعتمد على المرتدات
اعتمد  فريق النسور في الجزء الاول من المباراة على الهجمات المرتدة و التي لم  تخلو من الخطورة ابرزها فرصة سعيد صديق التي تسلمها اللاعب جمال سالم في  الدقيقة 18 .
المريخ يقاتل و النسور تستبسل
قاد المريخ و بعد مرور 30  دقيقة سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي النسور لكن الاخير استبسل في  مرماه وابعد معظم الكرات الخطيرة الى ركنيات
زكريا يمنع المريخ من هدف
منع  الحارس زكريا حيدر المريخ من التقدم للمرة الرابعة حينما ابعد كرة اللاعب  فلاح من داخل الشباك الى ركلة زاوية ليصبح رجل الشوط الاول بلا منازع بعد  ان قدم مستوي مميزا ووقف سدا لكل كرات المريخ .
محمد زايد يهدد المريخ
في  الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الاول وجد اللاعب محمد زايد نفسه في وضع انفراد  بالمرمي الا ان الحكم احتسب مخالفة ضده وهو في مواجهة جمال سالم حارس  المريخ
الحارس يمنع عبده من هدف
في الدقيقة 44 حرم الحارس زكريا حيدر لاعب المريخ عبده جابر من احراز هدف من التسديدة القوية التي صدها الى داخل الملعب .
زكريا يواصل التالق
واصل  الحارس زكريا حيدر تالقه اللاعب و منع المريخ من هدفين على التوالي في  الدقائق 46 و47 من الشوط الاول عبر ابراهومة و عبده جابر لينتهي الشوط  الاول بالتعادل بدون اهداف
الشوط الثاني
مع بدايته اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب فيصل موسي و دخول اللاعب رمضان عجب و ذلك من اجل تنشيط الجانب الهجومي
المريخ يحصل على ركلة زاوية ولكن
حصل  المريخ على ركلة زاوية في الدقيقة الرابعة من الشوط الاول عبر اللاعب بخيت  الا انه لم يستفد منها لتمر الى داخل الملعب من دفاع النسور
رمضان عجب يحرك المدرجات
حرك  اللاعب رمضان عجب المدرجات بعد سبح في الهواء لكرة عكسية حولها رأسية  لكنها مرت بجوار القائم حركت مدرجات استاد المريخ و ذلك في الدقيقة الخامسة  من الشوط الثاني
هدف ضائع للمر يخ
في الدقيقة السادسة اضاع المريخ هدف جديد من رأسية اللاعب رمضان عجب و التي مرت جوار القائم كادت ان تسكن الشباك هدفا للمريخ
رمضان يحرز الهدف الاول
احرز اللاعب رمضان عجب الهدف الاول للمريخ في الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الثاني
الحكم ينقض هدف
نقض الحكم هدفا للنسور في شباك المريخ بحجة التسلل
ابراهومة ينقذ المريخ من هدف
انقذ نجم المريخ ابراهومة فريقه من هدف حينما انقذ كرة اللاعب سعيد صديق و التي كانت في طريقها الى داخل الشباك
خروج مجدي و دخول احمد ابكر
اجرى  مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب مجدي عبد اللطيف و دخول اللاعب احمد ابكر  و ذلك من اجل تأمين الانتصار الذي حققه على النسور في الدقائق الاولي من  الشوط الثاني .
سعيد صديق يمنع ابراهومة من هدف
منع اللاعب سعيد صديق  ابراهومة من اضافة الهدف الثاني للمريخ حينما عطله من الخلف وهو في وضع  انفراد بالمرمي لكن الحكم منحه بطاقة صفراء
خروج عبده و دخول شيبون
اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا في الدقيقة 33 من الشوط الثاني بدخول اللاعب شرف شيبون و خروج اللاعب عبده جابر
النسور تضع المريخ تحت الضغط
في  الجزء الاخير من الشوط الثاني وضع النسور المريخ تحت الضغط من اجل احراز  هدف التعادل بالاعتماد على المهاجم اوتو وفرانسيس لتنتهي المباراة بفوز  المريخ على النسور بهدف رمضان عبجب ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــ(63) نقطة في  المركز الثاني 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي في مواجهة مصيرية مع أهلي شندي عصر اليوم

يستضيف  ملعب استاد كادوقلي في الخامسة من عصر اليوم المواجهة الحاسمة والمصيرية  التي تجمع هلال الجبال مع ضيفه أهلي شندي في المباراة المؤجلة بين الطرفين  من الجولة 21 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتبدو المباراة مهمة للغاية لأصحاب  الأرض الذين لا خيار أمامهم سوى الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من أجل  تأمين بقائهم في المسابقة وتفادي خطر شبح الهبوط بعد أن احتل الفريق المركز  الثاني عشر في الروليت العامل للمسابقة حتى الآن، وبالمقابل ليست هناك  دوافع للآرسنال في المباراة سوى اللعب من أجل شرف المنافسة وتأكيد أحقيته  بالحصول على المركز الثالث الذي انفرد به مبكراً ليحصل على البطاقة الأولى  المؤهلة للسودان في المشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية العام المقبل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي عطبرة والنسور يترقبان نتيجة لقاء الأسود والنمور

سيكون  فريقا أهلي عطبرة والنسور في حاجة إلى تعثر هلال كادوقلي في مباراته أمام  أهلي شندي عصر اليوم حتى يؤمّن الفريقان بقاءهما في المسابقة وتفادي خطر  خوض السنترليق ويتساوى الفريقان في النقاط ولكل 28 نقطة وفي حال انتهت  مباراة هلال الجبال والآرسنال بالتعادل أو خسارة الأسود فسيبقى الفريقان في  المنافسة ليخوض الهلال السنترليق مع هلال الأبيض، أما في حال حقق هلال  الجبال الفوز سيتم الاحتكام بين الفرق الثلاثة للمواجهات المباشرة بينهم  وبين السجل التهديفي للفرق الثلاثة من أجل تحديد الفريق صاحب المركز الثاني  عشر والذي سيخوض السنترليق، وفي حال انتهت المباراة بفوز الأسود فإن  النسور يبدو الأقرب لخوض السنترليق بعد أن تفوق عليه الفريقان في المواجهات  المباشرة وفي عددية الأهداف المحرزة وكان النسور خسر مباراته المؤجلة أمام  المريخ بهدف ليتجمد رصيده في 28 نقطة متساوياً مع الإكسبريس في نفس  الرصيد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي يهزم اهلي شندي بثنائية ويحافظ على بقائه بالممتاز

حقق هلال كادوقلي فوزاً غالياً على ضيفه اهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة المؤجلة بين الطرفين من الجولة 21 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتي اُقيمت عصر اليوم بكادوقلي ويدين هلال كادوقلي بالفضل في الفوز للمحترف كودي ومنذر رحال واللذين سجلا الهدفين، وبالنتيجة حافظ هلال كادوقلي على آماله قائمة في البقاء بالممتاز وتفادي خطر خوض السنترليق مع هلال الابيض بعد أن رفع رصيده الى 28 نقطة ليتساوى مع اهلي عطبرة والنسور في نفس الرصيد وسيتم الفصل بين الفرق الثلاثة بالمواجهات المباشرة والاهداف بينهم حتى يتضح الفريق الذي سيخوض سنترليق البقاء مع هلال الابيض رابع الدوري التأهيلي، اما اهلي شندي وعلى الرغم من خسارته للنتيجة الا انه حافظ على المركز الثالث الذي احتله برصيد 43 نقطة ليمثل السودان في البطولة الكونفدرالية الى جانب الخرطوم الوطني.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مواجهات الفرق الثلاثة المرشحة للسنترليق فيما بينها

هلال كادقلي × النسور 1/صفر ...... النسور × هلال كادقلي 2/صفر
أهلي عطبرة × هلال كادقلي 3\2 .... هلال كادقلي × أهلي عطبرة 2\1
النسور × أهلي عطبرة 1/صفر ....... أهلي عطبرة × النسور 3/صفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قمة نارية بين المريخ والهلال الليلة.

يشهد  إستاد الهلال في الثامنة من مساء اليوم لقاء العملاقين الهلال والمريخ في  ختام مباريات النسخة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل الازرق المباراة  بفرصتي الفوز او التعادل ليتوج بلقبه الثاني عشر له في الماسابقة. ويخوض  الفريق الأزرق صاحب الأرض المباراة بطموح الثأر من المريخ على خسارته منه  يوم السبت من الاسبوع الماصي في نهائي كأس السودان بنتيجة 1-3, وبدوافع  إستعادة اللقب الذي حققه المريخ في الموسم الماضي. كما تبدو حسابات الأزرق  افضل حالا من المريخ لأنه يخوضها بفرصتي الفوز أو التعادل لأنه يتفوق بفارق  نقطة واحدة عن المريخ في صدارة الترتيب حيث له 64 نقطة, جمعها من 20 فوز  واربعة تعادلات وخسارة واحدة كانت من الأهلي شندي, بينما للمريخ 63 نقطة  جمعها من الفوز في 19 مباراة والتعادل في 6 ولم يخسر حتى الآن .
وكانت مباراة الفريقين في الدور الأول قد إنتهت بالتعادل 1-1 يوم السبت 10 مايو الماضي .
التقي  الهلال والمريخ قبل مباراة اليوم في 36 لقاء في مباريات الديربي في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز فاز فيها الهلال 17 مرة وتعادلا 13 وفاز المريخ في 6 ويحمل  لقاء القمة اليوم الرقم 35 في تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز منذ انطلاقة النسخة الأولى للبطولة في موسم 95/1996م وخلال لقاءات  العملاقين الـ33 عبر مشوار الدوري الممتاز تمكن الهلال من الفوز على المريخ  في 16 لقاء مقابل 6 انتصارات للمريخ و11 لقاءً انتهت بالتعادل وتمكن خط  هجوم الهلال من غزو شباك المريخ بـ39 هدفاً مقابل 22 هدفاً للمريخ.

43 هدفا للهلال فى شباك المريخ مقابل 25 للاحمر في شباك الازرق فى كل مباريات الممتاز

لاعبو  الهلال الذين سجلوا فى شباك المريخ فى مباراة القمة فى بطولة الدوري  الممتاز عددهم 27 لاعبا يتقدمه بشه برصيد 4 اهداف خالد بخيت وهيثم طمبل حيث  احرز كل منهما 3 أهداف ويليهما 9 لاعبين جمال سانتو وزاهر مركز ومعتز كبير  والمحترف البرازيلي روبيرو وهيثم مصطفى والنيجيرى قودوين ومواطنه كلتشى  ومهند الطاهر وسيف مساوي حيث احرز كل منهم هدفين بينما احرز هدفا واحدا من  لاعبي الهلال 15 لاعبا هم: انس النور وابوشامة ووالي الدين وباكمبا وصلاح  الضي وصالح بهجة وحسن كرنقو , , باري ديمبا , ريتشارد , ابراهيما ساني  .والزمبابوي سادومبا ومدثر كاريكا , بوي . عمر بخيت ونزار حامد
سجل لاعبو المريخ 25 هدف
لاعبو  المريخ الذين وصولوا الى شباك الهلال فى الدوري الممتاز عددهم 20 لاعبا  يتصدرهم هيثم طمبل بتسجله ثلاثة اهداف ويعتبر هداف المريخ فى القمة على  صعيد بطولة الدورى الممتاز و4 لاعبين سجلوا هدفين وهم فيصل العجب والنيجري  كلتشي و والزامبي ساكواها ورمضان عجب , هدف واحد ناله 14 لاعب وهم : زيكو  ونميري احمد سعيد وحاتم محمد احمد وعبد المجيد جعفر ومحمد موسى ونجم الدين  ابوحشيش وعبد الحميد السعودي وجندي نميري, موسى الزومه , وغاندي ,  عبدالكريم الدافي سعيد السعودي , المالي لاساينا فاني والمالي تراوري .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتوج بلقب الممتاز بعد تعادله مع المريخ سلبياً

توج الهلال بلقب النسخة التاسعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز عقب تعادله مع المريخ مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان في ختام المسابقة وكان التعادل يكفي لتتويج الهلال باللقب بعد أن تفوق على نده المريخ بفارق نقطة حيث رفع الهلال رصيده الى 65 نقطة والمريخ الى 64 نقطة وانطلقت مسيرات فرح عارمة عقب اطلاق الحكم صافرة نهاية اللقاء من جماهير الهلال احتفالاً باللقب الثاني عشر للهلال في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينهي موسمه بدون هزيمة ويحصل على الكاس ويخسر الممتاز ويكسب سيكافا
خسارتان فقط على المستوي الخارجي

كفرووتر / تقرير / 
رغم خسارته لبطولة الدوري الممتاز امام الهلال الا ان المريخ استطاع لن ينهي موسمه كاملا بدون خسارة محلية بعد ان حقق الفوز في جميع مباريات في بطولة كاس السوداني بما في ذلك مباراة القمة امام نده الهلال على نهائي كاس السودان و لمة يتعرض الى الخسارة على المستوي المحلي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد ان تعادل في سبع مباريات امام كل من الهلال مرتين و الاهلي شندي و الرابطة كوستي و هلال الجبال و الامل عطبرة و النيل الحصاحيصا وفاز في 19 مباراة و على مستوي بطولة افريقيا فقد خسر مباراة واحدة امام كمبالا سيتي بالخرطوم بهدفين نظيفين و فاز في مباراة الاياب بهدفين لهدف و في بطولة سيكافا خسر من البوليس ومن ثم حقق الفوز في بقية المباريات ويتأهل على الى نهائي البطولة ليفوز على الجيش بركلات الترجيح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعادل سلبا مع الهلال ويفقد لقب الدوري

فقد المريخ لقب الدوري الممتاز بعد التعادل السلبي مع نده الهلال فى المباراة التى لعبت مساء الخميس باستاد الهلال فى ختام مباريات الدوري الممتاز . بالنتيجة ارتفع المريخ الى 64 نقطة والهلال الى 65 نقطة .
المريخ كان الطرف الافضل فى المباراة وسنحت له العديد من الفرص خلال الشوطين التى لم يتم التعامل معها بالشكل الجيد .
تشكيلة المريخ جمال سالم , علي جعفر , امير كمال , احمد ضفر , بخيت خميس (عبدو جابر ) , علاء الدين يوسف (ابرهومه) , باسكال , ايمن سعيد , راجي عبدالعاطي , رمضان عجب (وانغا) , تراوري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انهي  المريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز بدون خسارة بعد ان فاز ب 19 مباراة  وتعادل  فى 7 مباريات امام الهلال مرتين وامام انيل الحصاحيصا و امام الامل  عطبرة  والاهلي شندي والربطة كوستي وهلال كادقلي   لينال 64 نقطة ورغم عدم   الخسارة فى اي مباراة لم يتوج باللقب , وهي المرة الثانية التى لم يخسر   فيها المريخ اي مباراة ولم يتوج باللقب بعد عام 2009 الذى فاز فيه المريخ    فى 19 مباراة وتعادل فى 7 مباريات ايضا .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري هدافا للبطولة 
 المهاجم المالي تراوري توج بلقب هداف البطولة بعد ان سجل 16 هدف منها 11 هدف فى الدورة الاولي و5 اهداف فى الدورة الثانية .

 هدف فى شباك الخرطوم باستاد الخرطوم
 هدف فى شباك الاتحاد مدني باستاد الخرطوم
 هدف فى شباك النسور باستاد الخرطوم
 هدفين فى مرمي الرابطة باستاد الخرطوم
 هدف فى مرمي الاهلي شندي باستاد شندي
 هدف فى مرمي الامل باستاد عطبرة
 هدفين فى مرمي هلال كادقلي باستاد الخرطوم
 هدف فى مرمي هلال الفاشر باستاد النقعة
 هدف فى مرمي الهلال باستاد الخرطوم
 ثلاثة اهداف فى مرمي النيل باستاد المريخ
 هدفين فى مرمي هلال الفاشر باستاد المريخ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الترتيب النهائي لفرق الممتاز بعد انتهاء البطولة : ــــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يحقق فوزا عريضا في ملحق الممتاز 

نجح فريق المريخ كوستي  في تحقيق فوز عريض على فريق الأهلي عطبرة، وذلك بنتيجة بلغت 4-1 في ملحق البقاء أو الصعود للدرجة الممتازة.
وشهدت المباراة طرد لاعبين للأهلي في الشوط الثاني، وقد جرت في الخامسة مساء اليوم في استاد كوستي.
وتقدم أيمن أمبدة بهدف السبق للمريخ في الدقيقة الخامسة انتهى عليه الشوط  الأول، وفي الدقيقة 46 نجح متوكل عبد الجليل في تعديل النتيجة للأهلي  عطبرة.
في الدقيقة 60، طرد حكم المباراة حماد بكري لاعب الأهلي، ليستغل المريخ  النقص العدد ويضيف الهدفين الثاني والثالث عن طريق لاعبه معتز برعي من  ركلتي جزاء.
واختتم نضال داؤود أهداف أصحاب الأرض بهدف رابع في آخر دقيقة من عمر  المباراة التي شهدت طرد الحارس عوض كافيه من الأهلي، لتشعل هذه النتيجة  المريحة لمريخ كوستي مباراة الرد بين الفريقين بعد ثلاثة أيام في مدينة  عطبرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراة الرد يوم الجمعة القادم باستاد عطبرة  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ كوستي يصعد للدوري الممتاز وهبوط الاهلي عطبرة 

صعد مريخ كوستي للدوري الممتاز برغم خسارته من الاهلي عطبرة بهدفين نظيفين نالهما سيف الدمازين ومصطفي شولا وذلك في مباراة اياب ملحق السنترليق التي استضافها ملعب استاد عطبرة مساء امس وكانت مباراة الذهاب قد انتهت لصالح المريخ باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف وشهد المباراة طرد اللاعب النيجيري مصطفي من قبل مريخ كوستي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يكمل عقد أندية الدوري الممتاز 

    نجح مريخ من مدينة كوستي جنوب السودان في إكمال مهمته كما ينبغي وحلق بين أندية الدوري الممتاز لأول مرة في تاريخه وذلك رغم خسارته من مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة 0-2 في مباراة الملحق الثانية بين الفريقين التي جرت مساء اليوم بمدينة عطبرة شمال السودان, حيث لم تكن النتيجة كافية لأصحاب الارض لتعديل خسارتهم للمباراة الأولى يوم الإثنين الماضي بكوستي 1-4, ليفوز المريخ بمجموع المباراتين 4-3 ويكمل عدد أندية البطولة في الموسم المقبل والتي تبلغ 15 ناديا.

ووسط حشود جماهيرية كبيرة ملأت مدرجات إستاد عطبرة آزرت فريقها الذي تمكن من إنهاء الحصة الأولى في مصلحته بهدف للاعب سيف الدمازين في الدقيقة 42, وفي الشوط الثاني هاجم الأهلي بضرواة ودافع المريخ ببسالة وتطايرت الفرص من مهاجمي الأهلي, وفي الدقيقة 86 طرد الحكم لاعب مريخ كوستي مصطفى, وبعدها بدقيقة واحدة ينجح البديل المصري مصطفى شولا في إحراز الهدف الثاني لأصحاب الأرض لكن الوقت المتبقي كان قليلا لإحراز هدف ثالث يبقى على الفريق بالدرجة الممتازة ليهبط للمرة الثانية في تاريخه وذلك مسيرة جيدة في الموسم الماضي الذي حقق فيه الترتيب الرابع بجدارة على يد مدربه السابق ماو , ومن المثير قوله ان الاهلي عطبرة مثل السودان أفريقيا ببطولة الكونفيدرالية امام بطل الكونجو ولم يخسر في المباراتين حيث تعادل بملعبه 1-1, وخارج ملعبه 0-0.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الحبيب مهندس خالد بشبكة المريخ


 النقــــــاط والمراكـــــز





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إحصـــائية الأهـــــداف
398 هدفاً مجموع الأهداف التى سجلتها كل الأندية:

سجلت  كل الأندية 398 هدفاً (منها اربعة أهداف إعتبارية) من خلال الـ 182 مبارة  فى الموسم بمعدل 2.2 هدف/مباراة ، تم تحقيق الفوز فى 133 مباراة منها بينما  انتهت نتيجة 49 مباراة بالتعادل منها 23 مباراة لم تشهد اى تسجيل للأهداف  حيث انتهت بالتعادل السلبى و20 مباراة بالتعادل الإيجابى هدف لكل فريق و5  مباريات بالتعادل بهدفين لكل فريق ومباراة واحدة انتهت بالتعادل بثلاث  أعداف لكل فريق ، فيما كانت الثمانية أهداف هو أكبر عدد من الأهداف يتم  تسجيله فى مباراة واحدة وكان ذلك قد تم فى مباراة واحدة هى مباراة النسور  ضد المريخ فى الإسبوع السابع وإنتهت نتيجتها لصالح المريخ 7/1. الأهداف  التى سجلتها الأندية داخل أرضها كانت هى الأكثر فقد بلغت 245 هدفاً بنسبة  61.6% من جملة الأهداف ، بينما بلغت الأهداف التى تم تسجيلها خارج الأرض  153 هدفاً بنسبة 38.4% من جملة الأهداف ، يعتبر الإسبوع الحادى عشر أكثر  إسبوع تسجيلاً للأهداف وفيه تم تسجيل 26 هدفاً ، بينما كان الإسبوع الرابع  والاسبوع الخامس والعشرون أقل الأسابيع تسجيلاً وفيه تم تسجيل 7 أهداف فقط  فى كل اسبوع. فى كل اسابيع الدورى كان هنالك تسجيل للاهداف من الأندية التى  تلعب خارج أرضها ما عدا الاسبوع الاخير من الدورى حيث صامت كل الاندية  التى لعبت خارج ارضها فى هذا الاسبوع عن التهديف ولقد شهد هذا الاسبوع 17  هدفاً كان من نصيب الاندية التى لعبت داخل ارضها. متوسط تسجيل الأهداف فى  كل إسبوع هو 15.3 هدفاً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أفضل هجوم وأفضل دفاع
المريخ صاحب أفضل هجوم:

سجل  المريخ 56 هدفاً كأفضل هجوم فى الدورى يليه الهلال والذى سجل 53 هدفاً ثم   الرابطة كوستى صاحبة المركز الخامس بتسجيلها لـ 35 هدفاً ، المريخ هو  الأكثر تسجيلاً داخل أرضه بـ 34 هدفاً يليه الهلال بـ 29 هدفاً ثم الرابطة  كوستى برصيد 21 هدفاً، وكان الهلال هو الفريق الأكثر تسجيلاً خارج أرضه  برصيد 24 هدفاً يليه المريخ برصيد 22 هدفاً ثم  الرابطة كوستى برصيد 14  هدفاً لكلٍ . فريق الإتحاد ودمدنى هو الفريق صاحب الهجوم الأضعف فى الدورى  بتسجيله لـ 11 هدفاً وهو أيضاً أقل الفرق تسجيلاً داخل أرضه برصيد 7 أهداف ،  بينما كان النيل الحصاحيصا الأقل تسجيلاً خارج أرضه حيث سجل هدفان فقط .  جميع الفرق كان تسجيلها للأهداف داخل أرضها أكثر من خارجها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال صاحب أفضل دفاع:

دفاع  الهلال كان هو الأفضل فى الدورى بإستقباله لـ 8 أهداف يليه المريخ والذى  استقبل مرماه 12 هدفاً ثم الخرطوم الوطنى بإستقباله لـ 19 هدفاً ، الهلال  هو الفريق الأقل إستقبالاً للأهداف داخل أرضه بـ 5 أهداف يليه الأهلى شندى  والذى إستقبل مرماه 6 أهداف داخل أرضه ثم كل من المريخ والمريخ الفاشر  بإستقبالهما لـ 7 أهداف داخل أرضهما لكلٍ ، كذلك الهلال هو الأقل إستقبالاً  للأهداف خارج أرضه بـ 3 أهداف فى مرماه يليه المريخ والذى إسقبل مرماه 5  أهداف ثم الخرطوم الوطنى  بإستقباله لـ 11 هدفاً داخل أرضه. دفاع النيل  الحصاحيصا كان هو الأضعف بإستقباله لـ 44 هدفاً يليه الإتحاد ودمدنى والذى  إستقبل مرماه 41 هدفاً ثم ثم كل من الأمل عطبرة والهلال كادقلى   بإستقبالهما لـ 35 هدفاً لكلٍ ، النيل الحصاحيصا هو أكثر الفرق استقبالاً  للأهداف داخل أرضه بـ 19 هدفاً بينما الإتحاد ودمدنى هو أكثر الفرق  استقبالاً للأهداف خارج أرضه بـ 27 هدفاً . جميع الفرق كان إستقبالها  للأهداف داخل أرضها أقل من خارجها ما عدا فريقين هما المريخ والأهلى عطبرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافـــى البطــــولة
المالى تراورى مهاجم المريخ يتصدر قائمة الهدافين:

تم  تسجيل 398 هدفاً فى هذا الموسم من بينها 4 أهداف إعتبارية، هنالك 6 لاعبين  سجلوا أهدافاً فى مرمى فرقهم، وايضاً كان هنالك مجموعة من اللاعبين قد  سجلوا هذا الموسم لفريقين مختلفين وعددهم 7 لاعبين، بنهاية الموسم تصدر  مهاجم المريخ محمد تراورى على قائمة هدافى الدورى برصيد 15 هدفاً ، يليه  الطاهر حماد مهاجم الأمل عطبرة برصيد 9 أهداف، فيما إشترك أربعة لاعبين فى  المركز الثالث برصيد 7 أهداف وهم لاعب الأهلى الخرطوم زاهد حسين ولاعب  المريخ اوليفيه ولاعبى الهلال بكرى عبدالقادر ومحمد أحمد بشة.
أبــــرز هـــدافى الـــدورى:قائمة اللاعبين الذين سجلوا لفريقين مختلفين:قائمة اللاعبين الذين سجلوا أهدافاً فى مرمى فرقهم:ملحوظة:
هنالك مباريات لم نتمكن من رصد أسماء اللاعبين الذين سجلوا الاهداف فى تلك المباريات وهى عبارة عن 5 أهداف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصيلة المريخ في ممتاز 2014

احتل  المريخ المركز الثانى بنهاية الدورى برصيد 64 نقطة ، لعب المريخ 26 مباراة  حقق الفوز فى 19 مباراة وتعادل فى 7 مباريات محققاً نسبة 82.1% ، سجل  المريخ 56 هدفاً وإستقبل مرماه 12 هدفاً، لعب المريخ داخل الأرض 13 مباراة  حقق الفوز قى 12 مباراة وتعادل فى مباراة واحدة وله 34 هدفاً وعليه 7 أهداف  محققاً نسبة 94.9% ، بينما لعب 13 مباراة خارج أرضه حقق الفوز فى 7  مباريات وتعادل فى 6 مباريات وله 22 هدفاً وعليه 7 أهداف محققاً نسبة 69.2%  .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافى الفريق:

سجل  المريخ الـ 56 هدفاً بمعدل 2.2 هدف/مباراة ، وكان المريخ قد سجل 34 هدفاً  داخل أرضه بمعدل 2.6 هدف/مباراة وبنسبة 60.7% من جملة أهدافه فى الدورى  بينما سجل 22 هدفاً خارج أرضه بمعدل 1.7 هدف/مباراة وبنسبة 39.3% ، أى ان  نسبة تسجيل المريخ داخل أرضه أكبر من التسجيل خارج ارضه ، أهداف المريخ الـ  56 سجلها 15 لاعباً ، يتصدر اللاعب محمد تراورى قائمة هدافى المريخ فى  الدورى وهو ايضاً يأتى فى المركز الأول لهدافى الدورى ككل برصيد 15 هدفاً ،  يليه اوليفيه برصيد 7 أهداف ، ثم شيميلسى ثالثاً برصيد 6 أهداف ، فيما سجل  5 أهداف كل من أحمد الباشا ورمضان عجب والان وانغا ، وسجل هدفان كل من  عبده جابر وأيمن سعيد وراجى عبدالعاطى وبله جابر ، وهنالك هدف وحيد لكل من  باسكال وعنكبة وباسيرو ، أيضاً هنالك هدفان للمريخ جاءا عن طريق لاعبين من  الخصم حيث سجل له كل من لاعب الإتحاد مدنى أليجا ولاعب الهلال اتير توماس  هدفين بالخطأ فى مرماهما.
موقف الفريق من ضربات الجزاء والبطاقات الحمراء:
تم  إحتساب 7 ضربات جزاء للمريخ تم التسجيل من 5 ضربات فيما اهدرت ضربتين ،  وأُحتسبت عليه ضربتى جزاء تم التسجيل من واحدة واهدرت الثانية . بالنسبة  للبطاقات الحمراء فقد نال لاعبى المريخ ثلاث بطاقات حمراء.

*

----------

